# Sesso. solo quello conta ...



## Circe (8 Maggio 2013)

ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


----------



## Camomilla (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:



In effetti a me piace assai fare sesso...al mio uomo un po' meno,ma solo con me suppongo..


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Esclusi gli impotenti  però è una visione un po' riduttiva e limitata non credi?  voglio dire come si arriva alla fase "trombamiento" e cosa resta dopo... ? Analizziamo il pre e il post .... Il contorno conta :smile:


----------



## tesla (8 Maggio 2013)

solo gli uomini e le donne profondamente limitati.
è chiaro che se manca il sesso c'è sotto un disagio mica da poco che prima o poi esploderà, ma cercare nel partner solo quello è da assimilare alle scimmie arboricole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Penso che tu voglia intendere questo: gli uomini si affezionano tramite il sesso. Se funziona, il sesso costituisce una forte motivazione al legame con una donna, non l'unica motivazione ovviamente.
Messa in questi termini può essere, anche se personalmente non ho abbastanza riscontri per affermarlo.
Se invece intendi proprio dire che per gli uomini conta solo il sesso penso  che dipenda dalla relazione e dal punto di consapevolezza in cui si trovano.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Maggio 2013)

Un uomo che sfrutti una donna solo per il proprio piacere sessuale è uno sciocco ed un ignorante che spreca almeno il 90% restante delle di lei potenzialità di utilizzo e profitto.
Per questo e solo per questo nessuna donna dovrebbe mai concedersi ad un incompetente del genere!


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Ma no dai, hai una visione un po' limitata dell'universo maschile! Non sono tutti uguali, così come non lo siamo noi donne.

Ci sono uomini che non devono nemmeno controllarsi più di tanto, perchè per loro il sesso è sì un aspetto piacevole dei rapporti umani...ma solo uno dei tanti. E hanno una visione delle donne un po' più ampia...in cui l'eros è un elemento importante ma non L'Elemento in assoluto.

Non ragionare per categorie. La sfiducia cosmica nei confronti del maschile porta solo ad accontentarsi...e sarebbe meglio non farlo  

Ciao!

Sole


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Io invece penso il contrario.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso che tu voglia intendere questo: gli uomini si affezionano tramite il sesso. Se funziona, il sesso costituisce una forte motivazione al legame con una donna, non l'unica motivazione ovviamente.
> Messa in questi termini può essere, anche se personalmente non ho abbastanza riscontri per affermarlo.
> Se invece intendi proprio dire che per gli uomini conta solo il sesso penso  che dipenda dalla relazione e dal punto di consapevolezza in cui si trovano.


Mi piace sempre quello che scrivi.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


quoto 
:rotfl::rotfl:Che verità :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un uomo che sfrutti una donna solo per il proprio piacere sessuale è uno sciocco ed un ignorante che spreca almeno il 90% restante delle di lei potenzialità di utilizzo e profitto.
> Per questo e solo per questo nessuna donna dovrebbe mai concedersi ad un incompetente del genere!


:up::up:


----------



## passante (8 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso che tu voglia intendere questo: gli uomini si affezionano tramite il sesso. Se funziona, il sesso costituisce una forte motivazione al legame con una donna, non l'unica motivazione ovviamente.
> Messa in questi termini può essere, anche se personalmente non ho abbastanza riscontri per affermarlo.
> Se invece intendi proprio dire che per gli uomini conta solo il sesso penso  che dipenda dalla relazione e dal punto di consapevolezza in cui si trovano.


oppure voleva dire "gli uomini vogliono il sesso" il che, ha il suo bel perchè 


:carneval:


----------



## Zod (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Gli uomini hanno bisogno delle donne, e le donne hanno bisogno degli uomini, il sesso rappresenta una componente di questo bisogno. Dire che entrambi cercano solo il sesso equivale a dire che le persone parlano soltanto per dare aria alla bocca, senza curarsi delle parole. Proseguendo con lo stesso esempio si potrebbe paragonare il sesso fine a se stesso come una chiacchierata frivola e inutile, mentre il sesso fatto con sentimento ad un dialogo costruttivo.

Il sesso è una forma di comunicazione, poi cosa si vuole trasmettere dipende dalle persone.

S*B


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.


Anche le balle sono sesso. A me piacciono depilate. :mrgreen:
Scherzi a parte, un maschio sano esprime tutto se stesso e dà tutto se stesso _soprattutto_ facendo sesso; una donna sana esprime tutta se stessa e dà tutta se stessa _​anche_ facendo sesso.


----------



## perplesso (8 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


beh sì.  è uno dei piaceri della vita. dovrebbe essere una colpa?


----------



## Camomilla (8 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un uomo che sfrutti una donna solo per il proprio piacere sessuale è uno sciocco ed un ignorante che spreca almeno il 90% restante delle di lei potenzialità di utilizzo e profitto.
> Per questo e solo per questo nessuna donna dovrebbe mai concedersi ad un incompetente del genere!


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un uomo che sfrutti una donna solo per il proprio piacere sessuale è uno sciocco ed un ignorante che spreca almeno il 90% restante delle di lei potenzialità di utilizzo e profitto.
> Per questo e solo per questo nessuna donna dovrebbe mai concedersi ad un incompetente del genere!


Che fine ironia!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> oppure voleva dire "gli uomini vogliono il sesso" il che, ha il suo bel perchè
> 
> 
> :carneval:


ciao passy...



Secondo me voleva dire proprio quello che ha scritto nè più nè meno...
solo che parla di amori clandestini e di quanto vederli da fuori possano
sembrare frivoli e privi di nulla...:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli uomini hanno bisogno delle donne, e le donne hanno bisogno degli uomini, il sesso rappresenta una componente di questo bisogno. Dire che entrambi cercano solo il sesso equivale a dire che le persone parlano soltanto per dare aria alla bocca, senza curarsi delle parole. Proseguendo con lo stesso esempio si potrebbe paragonare il sesso fine a se stesso come una chiacchierata frivola e inutile, mentre il sesso fatto con sentimento ad un dialogo costruttivo.
> 
> Il sesso è una forma di comunicazione, poi cosa si vuole trasmettere dipende dalle persone.
> 
> S*B


Più che altro la conservazione delle spece implica che...
implica che...

implica che bisogna concedere le nozze gay...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche le balle sono sesso. A me piacciono depilate. :mrgreen:
> Scherzi a parte, un maschio sano esprime tutto se stesso e dà tutto se stesso _soprattutto_ facendo sesso; una donna sana esprime tutta se stessa e dà tutta se stessa _​anche_ facendo sesso.


Na fadiga depilarsele...ma na fadiga...
Sarò franco con te...
Io facendo sesso esprimerò si e no...il 10% di quel che potrei esprimere...

Sono diremo un amante espressivo, espressionista...

Il sesso di per sè non conta un fico secco...
E' vieppiù quello che riesci a stanare tramite esso che mi galvanizza...
O meglio quello che riesco a inoltrare, imprimere, incidere, scolpire...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto
> :rotfl::rotfl:Che verità :rotfl:


eccerto no?
Intanto io qua...
Ho finito tutte le balle che avevo da raccontarti...

Ma tu non la molli...

Come la mettiamo qui è?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> eccerto no?
> Intanto io qua...
> Ho finito tutte le balle che avevo da raccontarti...
> 
> ...



Mettiamola a 90 ...
che ne dici?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mettiamola a 90 ...
> che ne dici?:rotfl:


No...io voglio 360...
avevi detto che tu sei una tipa
che sa soddisfare un uomo a 360 gradi...
e che non sei come le altre...che si mettono a 90...
perchè tu ti metti a 180...
E che sei ottusangola...

Poi mi hai detto che tu ciuli meglio delle altre...
E che ce l'hai disegnata da giugiaro...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...io voglio 360...
> avevi detto che tu sei una tipa
> che sa soddisfare un uomo a 360 gradi...
> e che non sei come le altre...che si mettono a 90...
> ...


erano balle no!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> erano balle no!:rotfl:


E poi il titolo del 3d non mi piace...
Io voglio che sia scritto...

Sesso. solo quello conte!

Ce ne fosse una, dico io, una sola che si fosse accontentata di solo sesso eh?

Il giorno dopo...inizia...
E io voglio di più
E sento che qualcosa di grandioso è scoppiato tra noi due
E mi manchi
E sento che io ti farò felice

E qui e là e sueggiù...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi il titolo del 3d non mi piace...
> Io voglio che sia scritto...
> 
> Sesso. solo quello conte!
> ...



Lo so è brutto succede anche a me...
per questo motivo mi sono data alla clausura...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


ti propongo per il ministero alla semplificazione:mrgreen:



P.S.
è vero che hai la metà dei miei anni?


----------



## Eretteo (9 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un uomo che sfrutti una donna solo per il proprio piacere sessuale è uno sciocco ed un ignorante che spreca almeno il 90% restante delle di lei potenzialità di utilizzo e profitto.
> Per questo e solo per questo nessuna donna dovrebbe mai concedersi ad un incompetente del genere!


Par quasi di vederti mentre ti bigatti a circoncidere femminei teschi con gorgheggi adulanti;un po' come la fata turchina che incontra la bella bambina e le porge la rossa mela maturata sull'albero della favèla.
Ed uno si aspetterebbe che la bimbetta sputazzasse il boccone avvelenato in fronte alla megera,e la chiudesse dentro un bagno chimico per poi farla rotolare giu',fino a copacabana.
E invece la bimbetta chiama a raccolta tutte le amiche per farle mangiare,ed alla fine restan solo i semi che le frugolette raccolgono in un sacchettino e ci appiccicano su il bollino della nota marca subalpina.
Per questo 'sto forum e' esilarante.


----------



## Gian (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso.
> E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.
> E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> ...


ciao Circe, è un ragionamento molto sintetico il tuo,
ma che non si discosta molto dalla realtà...

una considerazione: una donna che punta solo ed esclusivamente
sui sentimenti, senza dare il giusto peso al fattore "intesa sessuale"
è a mio modo di vedere, irrimediabilmente out. 
Che ne pensi?

PS tutti qui hanno un pensiero influenzato dal proprio vissuto, ed è giusto 
così, ma cosa si può dire di una donna che parla esplicitamente
di "odioso sesso" (testuali parole) ?
E' normale un ragionamento di questo tipo ? esprimetevi 
*"(uomini) tutti concentrati per un'unico e odioso obiettivo.. sesso, sesso e sesso..senza parole , senza allegria ,senza entusiasmo e senza un briciolo di sentimento...aridità di sentimenti, deserto dell'anima".*


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> *In effetti a me piace assai fare sesso...*al mio uomo un po' meno,ma solo con me suppongo..


questo lo si era capito da subito.


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> P.S.
> è vero che hai la metà dei miei anni?


un'altra 50enne? madonna santa.


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

P.S.
è vero che hai la metà dei miei anni?[/QUOTE]
sbri, stavo osservando il tuo avatar
se ti giri cerco di indovinare la tua età
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

gas, ma tu pensi effettivamente che NOI MASCHI pensiamo solo al sesso e delle donnine non ce ne frega oltre di niente?

loro, vanitose che non sono altro, pensano di piacere per intelligenza, perspicacia, varie ed eventuali.


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *gas, ma tu pensi effettivamente che NOI MASCHI pensiamo solo al sesso e delle donnine non ce ne frega oltre di niente?
> 
> *loro, vanitose che non sono altro, pensano di piacere per intelligenza, perspicacia, varie ed eventuali.


e chi lo dice?


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


.


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *gas, ma tu pensi effettivamente che NOI MASCHI pensiamo solo al sesso e delle donnine non ce ne frega oltre di niente?
> 
> *loro, vanitose che non sono altro, pensano di piacere per intelligenza, perspicacia, varie ed eventuali.


credo che sia soggettivo
ovviamente non siamo tutti uguali come non sono tutte uguali le donne


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gas, ma tu pensi effettivamente che NOI MASCHI pensiamo solo al sesso e delle donnine non ce ne frega oltre di niente?
> 
> *loro, vanitose che non sono altro, pensano di piacere per intelligenza, perspicacia, varie ed eventuali*.



e non è cosi?:diffi:


----------



## Daniele (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e non è cosi?:diffi:


Come dire? Cerrrrto che come amanti siete scelte per la vostra intelligenza....l'intelligenza di non capire che sono solo 4 cazzi in padella!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come dire? Cerrrrto che come amanti siete scelte per la vostra intelligenza....l'intelligenza di non capire che sono solo 4 cazzi in padella!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Oggi nulla di quello che mi dici mi può sfiorare
Ho il sorriso stampato in faccia


----------



## Circe (9 Maggio 2013)

ciao ragazzi, il mio ragionamento scaturisce dalla mia esperienza e dal modo in cui vedevo e vedo ora il mondo. Allora, prima io vedevo mio marito e pensavo che l'amore fosse super anche se non si faceva un sesso molto frequente. Diciamo che ero soddisfatta dai sentimenti, dalla convivenza e dalla famiglia creata. Dopo, dopo le corna (per chi non sapesse il mio stato) a dispetto di tutto il mio essere buona, devota e fedele, mi è venuta una carica ormonale non indifferente. A questo punto i traditori potrebbero dire "fa bene alle mogli essere tradite" e no, vi rispondo perchè anche se ha svegliato l'eros, ha ucciso la parte ingenua e bonacciona..... e adesso so cazzi. (non nel senso letterale perchè per ora è solo uno....) Adesso guardo il mondo maschile con altri "occhiali" e noto che alla fine l'istinto prevalente è quello fisico. Sarà la conservazione della specie, l'istinto da cavernicolo, o i semplici ormoni. Ma diciamo che la vedo piu' esplicita negli uomini che nelle donne. Quindi, sono giunta alla consapevolezza che alla base c'è il sesso. Se una/o non ti soddisfa a letto, ci puoi mettere tutto l'amore, la passione, l'affetto, l'intelligenza, il rispetto che vuoi. Ma non ti completa. E lo cerchi in altri. Adesso io sono cosi. Se un domani mi sentissi incompleta, mi andrei a completare con qualcun altro. Tanto il mio lui capirebbe....
si come no.....


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:



DILETTA ESCI DA QUEL CORPO!


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli uomini hanno bisogno delle donne, e le donne hanno bisogno degli uomini, il sesso rappresenta una componente di questo bisogno. Dire che entrambi cercano solo il sesso equivale a dire che le persone parlano soltanto per dare aria alla bocca, senza curarsi delle parole. Proseguendo con lo stesso esempio si potrebbe paragonare il sesso fine a se stesso come una chiacchierata frivola e inutile, mentre il sesso fatto con sentimento ad un dialogo costruttivo.
> 
> Il sesso è una forma di comunicazione, poi cosa si vuole trasmettere dipende dalle persone.
> 
> S*B



quotino


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> DILETTA ESCI DA QUEL CORPO!



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca

Per me qustoè un passo indietro


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ma tu hai venticinque anni?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, il mio ragionamento scaturisce dalla mia esperienza e dal modo in cui vedevo e vedo ora il mondo. Allora, prima io vedevo mio marito e pensavo che l'amore fosse super anche se non si faceva un sesso molto frequente. Diciamo che ero soddisfatta dai sentimenti, dalla convivenza e dalla famiglia creata. Dopo, dopo le corna (per chi non sapesse il mio stato) a dispetto di tutto il mio essere buona, devota e fedele, mi è venuta una carica ormonale non indifferente. A questo punto i traditori potrebbero dire "fa bene alle mogli essere tradite" e no, vi rispondo perchè anche se ha svegliato l'eros, ha ucciso la parte ingenua e bonacciona..... e adesso so cazzi. (non nel senso letterale perchè per ora è solo uno....) Adesso guardo il mondo maschile con altri "occhiali" e noto che alla fine l'istinto prevalente è quello fisico. Sarà la conservazione della specie, l'istinto da cavernicolo, o i semplici ormoni. Ma diciamo che la vedo piu' esplicita negli uomini che nelle donne. Quindi, sono giunta alla consapevolezza che alla base c'è il sesso. Se una/o non ti soddisfa a letto, ci puoi mettere tutto l'amore, la passione, l'affetto, l'intelligenza, il rispetto che vuoi. Ma non ti completa. E lo cerchi in altri. Adesso io sono cosi. Se un domani mi sentissi incompleta, mi andrei a completare con qualcun altro. Tanto il mio lui capirebbe....
> si come no.....


Circetta, ti stai Dilettizzando.
ti devi de-Dilettizzare, altrimenti io mi Brunettizzo.
Dimmi quanti anni hai, piuttosto.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca
> 
> Per me qustoè un passo indietro


Non lo so se è un passo indietro, credo sia solo un picco in negativo come ogni tanto ha e si viene a sfogare.
Butta via merda tossica.
Sono certa che non lo pensa veramente.
E' un momento


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, il mio ragionamento scaturisce dalla mia esperienza e dal modo in cui vedevo e vedo ora il mondo. Allora, prima io vedevo mio marito e pensavo che l'amore fosse super anche se non si faceva un sesso molto frequente. Diciamo che ero soddisfatta dai sentimenti, dalla convivenza e dalla famiglia creata. Dopo, dopo le corna (per chi non sapesse il mio stato) a dispetto di tutto il mio essere buona, devota e fedele, mi è venuta una carica ormonale non indifferente. A questo punto i traditori potrebbero dire "fa bene alle mogli essere tradite" e no, vi rispondo perchè anche se ha svegliato l'eros, ha ucciso la parte ingenua e bonacciona..... e adesso so cazzi. (non nel senso letterale perchè per ora è solo uno....) Adesso guardo il mondo maschile con altri "occhiali" e noto che alla fine l'istinto prevalente è quello fisico. Sarà la conservazione della specie, l'istinto da cavernicolo, o i semplici ormoni. Ma diciamo che la vedo piu' esplicita negli uomini che nelle donne. Quindi, sono giunta alla consapevolezza che alla base c'è il sesso. Se una/o non ti soddisfa a letto, ci puoi mettere tutto l'amore, la passione, l'affetto, l'intelligenza, il rispetto che vuoi. Ma non ti completa. E lo cerchi in altri. Adesso io sono cosi. Se un domani mi sentissi incompleta, mi andrei a completare con qualcun altro. Tanto il mio lui capirebbe....
> si come no.....



Hai mangiato peperoni grigliati vero?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so se è un passo indietro, credo sia solo un picco in negativo come ogni tanto ha e si viene a sfogare.
> Butta via merda tossica.
> Sono certa che non lo pensa veramente.
> E' un momento


Si intendevo questo
Mi sono espressa male


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Circetta, ti stai Dilettizzando.
> ti devi de-Dilettizzare, altrimenti io mi Brunettizzo.
> Dimmi quanti anni hai, piuttosto.



Io mi Minervizzo.


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

secondo me invece ha capito come gira la vita. Perchè accontentarsi di uno se puoi averne due?


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Benvenuta al mondo.


----------



## Leda (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Circetta, ti stai Dilettizzando.
> ti devi de-Dilettizzare, altrimenti io mi Brunettizzo.
> Dimmi quanti anni hai, piuttosto.


Solo io ho avuto l'impressione che Diletta si stia un po' de-dilettizzando recentemente?
Ho notato dubbi e pensieri di stampo autonomo far capolino nei suoi ultimi post, incrinando la corazza che ha esibito finora... o almeno così mi è parso :sonar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Solo io ho avuto l'impressione che Diletta si stia un po' de-dilettizzando recentemente?
> Ho notato dubbi e pensieri di stampo autonomo far capolino nei suoi ultimi post, incrinando la corazza che ha esibito finora... o almeno così mi è parso :sonar:


hai ragione. Le sta montando la carogna per tutta l'impalcatura. Ma io non dico niente perchè non voglio l'effetto boomerang.:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione. Le sta montando la carogna per tutta l'impalcatura. Ma io non dico niente perchè non voglio l'effetto boomerang.:mrgreen:



Shhhhh....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Quindi il forum bisognerebbe chiuderlo.

Tanto il contorno che si cerca e non si trova..... la come qua, non esiste. :rotfl: 

Chissà cosa ti frulla in testa. secondo me con questa apertura di Thread qualcosa finalmente si sta smuovendo, in senso positivo intendo.  Menomale che esistono le emoticons.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gas, ma tu pensi effettivamente che NOI MASCHI pensiamo solo al sesso e delle donnine non ce ne frega oltre di niente?
> 
> loro, vanitose che non sono altro, pensano di piacere per intelligenza, perspicacia, varie ed eventuali.


 una volta la pensavo così ... Che delusione siete :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe non c'è giorno che io non ti aspetti
dai l'estate si avvicina
Vieni che ti complementizzo tutta...

Lunapiena è l'ultima
DIletta l'estrema
Circe sarà la cadenza...


----------



## Camomilla (9 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> una volta la pensavo così ... Che delusione siete :sonar:


Incredibile!!Gli uomini si stanno evolvendo!!!Dopo i pokemon..però eh!!!!    :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Zod (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me invece ha capito come gira la vita. Perchè accontentarsi di uno se puoi averne due?


Mah, la mia opinione è che avere due donne equivale ad un raddoppio delle rotture di coglioni. Una basta e avanza.

S*B


----------



## Camomilla (9 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah, la mia opinione è che avere due donne equivale ad un raddoppio delle rotture di coglioni. Una basta e avanza.
> 
> S*B


:up:


----------



## Zod (9 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quotino


Braccine corte...o mi quoti con viva e vibrante soddisfazione, oppure ...oppure ...

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe scrive le sue conclusioni e non tutti i ragionamenti e i tormenti che le hanno generate. Le conclusioni sue le rispetto perché sono sue ed è quel che lei sente (ora). Io credo che lei abbia ancora molta rabbia e ribellione da riuscire a esprimere perché quello che ha voluto accettare o rimuovere non è cosa da poco.  In generale credo che il sesso umano sia molto complesso anche nelle persone che sembrano viverlo in modo più istintuale. La complessità si esprime anche nel tradire "per puro sesso", per me. Altrimenti non saremmo qui a scriverne.


----------



## Scarlett (9 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


apa:

ok, vado a ubriacarmi,è giunto il momento :bere:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Non per me. Per me al primo posto c'è tutta un'altra cosa e il sesso è un optional. Se non c'è fiducia, intesa e complicità tutto il resto non vale niente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non per me. Per me al primo posto c'è tutta un'altra cosa e il sesso è un optional. Se non c'è fiducia, intesa e complicità tutto il resto non vale niente.


Tu sei consapevole. Altri ci aggiungono gratificazione e conferme e il sesso serve procurarle.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2013)

Zod;113062
3 ha detto:
			
		

> Braccine corte...o mi quoti con viva e vibrante soddisfazione, oppure ...oppure ...
> 
> S*B


Oppure?
Vengo...punita?
:mrgreen:
ti vedo punitivo nel mio immaginario forumistico
si.sono in kretinite


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:



Certo, in fondo tutto ruota intorno a questo...
Ma dentro la vostra coppia c'era?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Circe scrive le sue conclusioni e non tutti i ragionamenti e i tormenti che le hanno generate. Le conclusioni sue le rispetto perché sono sue ed è quel che lei sente (ora). Io credo che lei abbia ancora molta rabbia e ribellione da riuscire a esprimere perché quello che ha voluto accettare o rimuovere non è cosa da poco.  In generale credo che il sesso umano sia molto complesso anche nelle persone che sembrano viverlo in modo più istintuale. La complessità si esprime anche nel tradire "per puro sesso", per me. Altrimenti non saremmo qui a scriverne.


Ho letto tanto circe, leggerla in questo thread con quella semplicità e con quella faccina finale mi pare semplice e lineare, stanca delle complicazioni e di quei contorni che nel nominarli soltanto è di per se una conferma ad accettarli,  non più ad amplificarli.


----------



## Lui (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> *Ho letto tanto circe*


ah coso, ma tu che hai fatto prima di iscriverti, una lettura generale dei post vecchi di un anno? Ma se sei qui da poco. la cosa puzza.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ho letto tanto circe, leggerla in questo thread con quella semplicità e con quella faccina finale mi pare semplice e lineare, stanca delle complicazioni e di quei contorni che nel nominarli soltanto è di per se una conferma ad accettarli,  non più ad amplificarli.


La semplicità è una grande qualità se non si diventa superficiali.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ah coso, ma tu che hai fatto prima di iscriverti, una lettura generale dei post vecchi di un anno? Ma se sei qui da poco. la cosa puzza.



ma va?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma va?


E' Ultimo: l'ha detto ore fa.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' Ultimo: l'ha detto ore fa.



Sono arrivata adesso. 
Grazie per la info.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono arrivata adesso.
> Grazie per la info.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un uomo che sfrutti una donna solo per il proprio piacere sessuale è uno sciocco ed un ignorante che spreca almeno il 90% restante delle di lei potenzialità di utilizzo e profitto.
> Per questo e solo per questo nessuna donna dovrebbe mai concedersi ad un incompetente del genere!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Geniale come sempre. Ironia a 1000! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


















di certo  io non ho capito un cazzo della vita... :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' Ultimo: l'ha detto ore fa.



Ma che burlone!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, in fondo tutto ruota intorno a questo...
> Ma dentro la vostra coppia c'era?


Senti Diletta
dai piantiamola con sta storia della coppia
Coppia un par de maroni!

E diciamoci coppa!

Ecco Diletta vieni qua e versiamo nella nostra coppa
tutto il miglior vino che ci viene
Beviamo assieme alla stessa coppa, il nostro vino.

Si ok ho capito
il tradimento è lui che ti butta i coriandoli dentro il bicchiere...ok...

Ma dopo che si è vissuti tanti anni in coppia
non ci viene l'ansia per un po' di sana solitudine?

Ah se tu sapessi in che condizioni verso
sono due settimane che vivo dentro un organo
ah che emozioni...

Non sono più io che vivo
ma ste canne vivono in me....

Ovvio se la moglie vedesse come ho pulito questo strumento
mi direbbe sei il dio delle pulizie...

Ma capisci...ecco io e sto organo siamo in coppia
siamo nati assieme...

E credimi Diletta non c'è donna che tenga al confronto
tradirei ogni donna del mondo pur di poter stare lì' in pace a suonare su sto organino...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che burlone!


E io che pensavo che fosse Doctor Manhattan:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma come sai mi sbaglio spesso sulle persone

Non sono come coso là...quello là...
Che dice che non si sbaglia mai sulle persone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Beh che offesa però confondere Ultimo con Alex....

CI morirei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ho letto tanto circe, leggerla in questo thread con quella semplicità e con quella faccina finale mi pare semplice e lineare, stanca delle complicazioni e di quei contorni che nel nominarli soltanto è di per se una conferma ad accettarli,  non più ad amplificarli.


Sei Ultimo??? Se è così bentornato altrimenti ciao :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei Ultimo??? Se è così bentornato altrimenti ciao :mrgreen:



Si sono Ultimo.  Grazie, bentrovata. :bacio:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Diletta
> dai piantiamola con sta storia della coppia
> Coppia un par de maroni!
> 
> ...


mahhhhh..cosa debbo leggere..coppia con l'organo...amico ma ci sei???........:smile:
paragoni un'organo ad una donna??vabbe'che ormai lo usi solo per le funzioni biologiche..pero'.....


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Si sono Ultimo.  Grazie, bentrovata. :bacio:


che spreco di account; fossi quib vi farei pagare ogni volta che spegnete e accendete....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhhh..cosa debbo leggere..coppia con l'organo...amico ma ci sei???........:smile:
> paragoni un'organo ad una donna??vabbe'che ormai lo usi solo per le funzioni biologiche..pero'.....


L'organo è meglio.
O preferisci la musica che fa la moglie 
quando rientri a casa
stanco dal lavoro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'organo è meglio.
> O preferisci la musica che fa la moglie
> quando rientri a casa
> stanco dal lavoro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io giro largo amico...apro il frigo tiro fuori la fedele Forst..e non l'ascolto...e li si incazza..dice che penso ad un'altra.mahhhhhhh.......


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io giro largo amico...apro il frigo tiro fuori la fedele Forst..e non l'ascolto...e li si incazza..dice che penso ad un'altra.mahhhhhhh.......


E tu dille
si cara
penso ad un'altra

perchè non posso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che spreco di account; fossi quib vi farei pagare ogni volta che spegnete e accendete....



Che battuta loffia.... :rotfl:
Quibb mi vuole bene, per me aggratisse.  anzi se mi ridasse il mio nick, domani gli domando se è fattibile.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu dille
> si cara
> penso ad un'altra
> 
> perchè non posso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


spiritoso...gia'che mi manda messaggi inquietanti...se le dico cosi'divento come tutti qua'dentro.
ciao alce invornito............


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Che battuta loffia.... :rotfl:
> Quibb mi vuole bene, per me aggratisse.  anzi se mi ridasse il mio nick, domani gli domando se è fattibile.


no cosi'impari...adesso ti tieni quella bella roba li'........


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Che battuta loffia.... :rotfl:
> Quibb mi vuole bene, per me aggratisse.  anzi se mi ridasse il mio nick, domani gli domando se è fattibile.


Il nick è bello ma l'avatar è un po' inquietante   Tutte queste sinapsi che si illuminano ... Sembri un lampione :rotfl:


----------



## Sayuri (11 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Quando si continua nel tempo a voler rivedere la stessa persona per fare sesso, non è mai solo sesso.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Quando si continua nel tempo a voler rivedere la stessa persona per fare sesso, non è mai solo sesso.


QUoto.
Perchè solo sesso
è noioso
e si fa...la partita, la rivincita la bella e poi ognun per sè...


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ho letto tanto circe, leggerla in questo thread con quella semplicità e con quella faccina finale mi pare semplice e lineare, stanca delle complicazioni e di quei contorni che nel nominarli soltanto è di per se una conferma ad accettarli,  non più ad amplificarli.


una persona che legge finalmente tra le righe. ormai tutti pensano che se scrivo sono in embolo. si ci sono i momenti da vomito. questo invece era un pensiero che avevo e volevo esternarlo e confrontarmi con voi....


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, in fondo tutto ruota intorno a questo...
> Ma dentro la vostra coppia c'era?


c'era c'era....e non solo quello. c'era tanto...c'era un legame sotto tutto lo schifo  ... che non si è rotto. lui aveva tutti i mezzi e il potere e la Liberta di rifarsi una vita con l'amante ma non l'ha voluta. non era la donna della sua vita, era un'aggiunta extra molto comoda. facile da nascondere, facile da scopare e da cui non poteva essere mai e poi mai ricattato. facile.


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Quando si continua nel tempo a voler rivedere la stessa persona per fare sesso, non è mai solo sesso.


certo, ma non è niente di cosi importante da farla scegliere. 
quindi se uno non mi sceglie pur dicendo di amarmi,  da amante mi sento solo usata e presa x il culo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> c'era c'era....e non solo quello. c'era tanto...c'era un legame sotto tutto lo schifo  ... che non si è rotto. lui aveva tutti i mezzi e il potere e la Liberta di rifarsi una vita con l'amante ma non l'ha voluta. non era la donna della sua vita, *era un'aggiunta extra molto comoda. facile da nascondere, facile da scopare e da cui non poteva essere mai e poi mai ricattato*. facile.


Tu hai fatto una scelta e sarà quella giusta per te. Ma come fai a pensare questo di un uomo e volerlo ?


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto una scelta e sarà quella giusta per te. Ma come fai a pensare questo di un uomo e volerlo ?


tanti uomini lo fanno. tante donne lo fanno.
la scelta x me non è proprio una scelta. ho mantenuto la mia famiglia. ho lasciato un padre ai miei figli. lavoriamo entrambi. ho sbattuto lei fuori dalle balle. mi sono rifatta una vita migliore di prima. con lui ho sempre avuto una buona intesa fisica. e continuo a vivere nella mia comfort zone. quando l'ho mand via mi mancava. ho seguito gli istinti invece dell'orgoglio. non so come faccio....boh!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> certo, ma non è niente di cosi importante da farla scegliere.
> quindi se uno non mi sceglie pur dicendo di amarmi,  da amante mi sento solo usata e presa x il culo.


No se essere scelta é una cosa che mai ti é passata per la mente.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto una scelta e sarà quella giusta per te. Ma come fai a pensare questo di un uomo e volerlo ?


Questa é una cosa xhe snch'io non capisco.


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

*e*



farfalla ha detto:


> No se essere scelta é una cosa che mai ti é passata per la mente.


cioè?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> tanti uomini lo fanno. tante donne lo fanno.
> la scelta x me non è proprio una scelta. ho mantenuto la mia famiglia. ho lasciato un padre ai miei figli. lavoriamo entrambi. ho sbattuto lei fuori dalle balle. mi sono rifatta una vita migliore di prima. con lui ho sempre avuto una buona intesa fisica. e continuo a vivere nella mia comfort zone. quando l'ho mand via mi mancava. ho seguito gli istinti invece dell'orgoglio. non so come faccio....boh!


Scusami ma in te io vedo il contrario. Vedo una scelta razionale (di convenienza-non in senso negativo eh- per e te e i figli) ma che contrasta con l'aspetto emotivo. Ogni volta che scrivi emerge la ripugnanza, per quello che hai vissuto a tua insaputa, che continui a reprimere con tante "buone ragioni" ma chi viene sempre compressa sei tu ora, come prima. Non vorrei che poi tu esplodessi fra qualche anno, sentendoti pure il peso di questa scelta.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> cioè?


Io non mi sono mai sentita usata come smante e non credo che nemmeno lui si sia mai sentito usato perchè abbiamo sempre saputo che nessuno dei due avrebbe scelto l'altro. Non per qualcosa ma perché una scelta non é mai stata nei progetti.
Quindi ti senti usata se hsi una relazione e il tuo scopo é "rubare" il compagno a un altro oppure vivi nell'attesa di una scelta


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami ma in te io vedo il contrario. Vedo una scelta razionale (di convenienza-non in senso negativo eh- per e te e i figli) ma che contrasta con l'aspetto emotivo. Ogni volta che scrivi emerge la ripugnanza, per quello che hai vissuto a tua insaputa, che continui a reprimere con tante "buone ragioni" ma chi viene sempre compressa sei tu ora, come prima. Non vorrei che poi tu esplodessi fra qualche anno, sentendoti pure il peso di questa scelta.


Quoto ancora


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai sentita usata come smante e non credo che nemmeno lui si sia mai sentito usato perchè abbiamo sempre saputo che nessuno dei due avrebbe scelto l'altro. Non per qualcosa ma perché una scelta non é mai stata nei progetti.
> Quindi ti senti usata se hsi una relazione e il tuo scopo é "rubare" il compagno a un altro oppure vivi nell'attesa di una scelta


sei ancora con lui?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sei ancora con lui?


No


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami ma in te io vedo il contrario. Vedo una scelta razionale (di convenienza-non in senso negativo eh- per e te e i figli) ma che contrasta con l'aspetto emotivo. Ogni volta che scrivi emerge la ripugnanza, per quello che hai vissuto a tua insaputa, che continui a reprimere con tante "buone ragioni" ma chi viene sempre compressa sei tu ora, come prima. Non vorrei che poi tu esplodessi fra qualche anno, sentendoti pure il peso di questa scelta.


non ti scusare tutto può essere. per ora vivo "il qui e ora" del doman non v'è certezza. non sono mica sicura di invecchiare con lui. come invece credevo prima....


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


vi siete lasciati voi? perche se lui fosse stato scoperto dalka moglie e ti avesse mollato sul colpo...mi chiederei come fai a non esserti incavolata e a non soffrirne...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non ti scusare tutto può essere. per ora vivo "il qui e ora" del doman non v'è certezza. non sono mica sicura di invecchiare con lui. come invece credevo prima....


Lo sai, ormai, che il tempo vola e di settimana in settimana passano gli anni e ti troverai sì invecchiata con lui, reprimendo quel disgusto che riaffiora come da uno scarico intasato.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> vi siete lasciati voi? perche se lui fosse stato scoperto dalka moglie e ti avesse mollato sul colpo...mi chiederei come fai a non esserti incavolata e a non soffrirne...


Ci siamo lasciati perché lui si é ammalato. Se ci abessero beccato io ho sempre saputo che mi avrebbe tagliata fuori come io avrei fatto con lui anche se subito saremmo stati perdonati
Non capisco perchê incavolata o usata. Io ho avuto da lui i momenti che poteva darmi e lui ha avuto da me la stessa cosa. Siamo stati bene. Perché mi devo sentire usata da un uomo che mi ha dato esattamente quello che mi ha detto mi avtebbe dato. 
E mi domando perché io donna devo sentirmi usata e lui no?
 Entrambi abbiamo dato le stesse cose.
Circe io potrei essere l'amante di tuo marito. Anche noi ci si frequentava con le famiglie. Per questo cerco di inyervenire poco e allo stesso tempo vorrei esserti d'aiuto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci siamo lasciati perché lui si é ammalato. Se ci abessero beccato io ho sempre saputo che mi avrebbe tagliata fuori come io avrei fatto con lui anche se subito saremmo stati perdonati
> Non capisco perchê incavolata o usata. Io ho avuto da lui i momenti che poteva darmi e lui ha avuto da me la stessa cosa. Siamo stati bene. Perché mi devo sentire usata da un uomo che mi ha dato esattamente quello che mi ha detto mi avtebbe dato.
> E mi domando perché io donna devo sentirmi usata e lui no?
> Entrambi abbiamo dato le stesse cose.
> Circe io potrei essere l'amante di tuo marito. Anche noi ci si frequentava con le famiglie. Per questo cerco di inyervenire poco e allo stesso tempo vorrei esserti d'aiuto


Potresti invece aiutarla a capire. Io ho vissuto una cosa simile e non la potrò mai perdonare. Non che nessuno me l'abbia chiesto, ma intendo che dentro di me resta e resterà per sempre un disgusto e una repulsione per chi mi ha costretta in una situazione nella quale ero spettatrice cieca di una commedia grottesca di cui ero anche protagonista.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti invece aiutarla a capire. Io ho vissuto una cosa simile e non la potrò mai perdonare. Non che nessuno me l'abbia chiesto, ma intendo che dentro di me resta e resterà per sempre un disgusto e una repulsione per chi mi ha costretta in una situazione nella quale ero spettatrice cieca di una commedia grottesca di cui ero anche protagonista.


Io non so cosa hai vissuto. Ma la commedia grpttesca davvero é un film che vi fate. Vi immaginate che due passinp il tempo a scopare e s ridere di voi. Vi immaginate critiche e racconti della vostra vita privata fatti all'altro.
Non é sempre così


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so cosa hai vissuto. Ma la commedia grpttesca davvero é un film che vi fate. Vi immaginate che due passinp il tempo a scopare e s ridere di voi. Vi immaginate critiche e racconti della vostra vita privata fatti all'altro.
> *Non é sempre così*


no. Decisamente no.

Quoto anche il pregresso.


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

la commedia, per me, è come vive in casa ... 
la scusa, i problemi inesistenti per avere più spazio ecc. ecc. 
la carezza, per far sembrare tutto in ordine ... ecc. ecc. 

non ho mai avuto film di loro due ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so cosa hai vissuto. Ma la commedia grpttesca davvero é un film che vi fate. Vi immaginate che due passinp il tempo a scopare e s ridere di voi. Vi immaginate critiche e racconti della vostra vita privata fatti all'altro.
> Non é sempre così


Questa fantasia sarebbe segno di un tipo di egocentrismo paranoico che è estraneo al tradito che invece immagina tutto il bene possibile di chi lo circonda (e lo inganna). Si tratta di una cosa diversa. In ogni gruppo umano in cui vi sono relazioni queste corrispondono a dei ruoli: moglie, marito, amici, figli, parenti ecc. Se in queste relazioni i rapporti tra alcuni degli attori (qui in senso sociologico e psicologico, non teatrale) si modificano all'insaputa degli altri, anche senza la volontà diretta di deridere chi ignora i nuovi rapporti, si instaura di fatto sotto la comunicazione esplicita, un intreccio di significati impliciti e conosciuti solo a chi ha la relazione segreta; in effetti sono amanti e si fingono amici; hanno rapporto sessuali e sessualizzati e intimi e fingono di relazionarsi in modo neutro. Se pensi solo al fastidio che dà ai rispettivi coniugi quando compagni di scuola s'incontrano e rievocano con mezze parole episodi vissuti solo da loro, puoi intuire quello che chi intreccia relazione del genere fa subire ai traditi. Del resto è questo il tradimento: vivere cose e non condividerle.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa fantasia sarebbe segno di un tipo di egocentrismo paranoico che è estraneo al tradito che invece immagina tutto il bene possibile di chi lo circonda (e lo inganna). Si tratta di una cosa diversa. In ogni gruppo umano in cui vi sono relazioni queste corrispondono a dei ruoli: moglie, marito, amici, figli, parenti ecc. Se in queste relazioni i rapporti tra alcuni degli attori (qui in senso sociologico e psicologico, non teatrale) si modificano all'insaputa degli altri, anche senza la volontà diretta di deridere chi ignora i nuovi rapporti, si instaura di fatto sotto la comunicazione esplicita, un intreccio di significati impliciti e conosciuti solo a chi ha la relazione segreta; in effetti sono amanti e si fingono amici; hanno rapporto sessuali e sessualizzati e intimi e fingono di relazionarsi in modo neutro. Se pensi solo al fastidio che dà ai rispettivi coniugi quando compagni di scuola s'incontrano e rievocano con mezze parole episodi vissuti solo da loro, puoi intuire quello che chi intreccia relazione del genere fa subire ai traditi. Del resto è questo il tradimento: vivere cose e non condividerle.


Detta così sono d'accordo con te
Era il grottesco che non mi piaceva
Poi io posso parlare di me non so come si comportano gli altri
Quella degli ex compagni la trovo eccessiva. A me non infastidisce affatto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Detta così sono d'accordo con te
> Era il grottesco che non mi piaceva
> Poi io posso parlare di me non so come si comportano gli altri
> Quella degli ex  compagni la trovo eccessiva. A me non infastidisce affatto.


Ho fatto l'esempio degli ex compagni perché è appunto una sciocchezza che comunque infastidisce un po' se si prolunga o se vengono rievocate cose che non erano state raccontate e se viene fatto in modo un po' criptico. Tanto più è "irritante" se si scopre che quel che veniva detto con il non detto era un tradimento. Obbligare ad assistere a questo è imperdonabile. So che chi l'ha fatto l'ha minimizzato come cose di nessuna importanza. Ma questo aumenta e non diminuisce il fastidio e il disgusto. E' comprensibile che chi tradiva non percepisse il disgusto che invece è ineliminabile per il tradito.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio degli ex compagni perché è appunto una sciocchezza che comunque infastidisce un po' se si prolunga o se vengono rievocate cose che non erano state raccontate e se viene fatto in modo un po' criptico. Tanto più è "irritante" se si scopre che quel che veniva detto con il non detto era un tradimento. Obbligare ad assistere a questo è imperdonabile. So che chi l'ha fatto l'ha minimizzato come cose di nessuna importanza. Ma questo aumenta e non diminuisce il fastidio e il disgusto. E' comprensibile che chi tradiva non percepisse il disgusto che invece è ineliminabile per il tradito.


Ma io non minimizzo
Io so che lei o mio marito proverebbero disgusto e non posso che provare a comprendere
Dopodiché io so cosa ho fatto cosa ho pensato e come l'ho vissuto. Faccio i conti con la mia coscienza.


----------



## Circe (12 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci siamo lasciati perché lui si é ammalato. Se ci abessero beccato io ho sempre saputo che mi avrebbe tagliata fuori come io avrei fatto con lui anche se subito saremmo stati perdonati
> Non capisco perchê incavolata o usata. Io ho avuto da lui i momenti che poteva darmi e lui ha avuto da me la stessa cosa. Siamo stati bene. Perché mi devo sentire usata da un uomo che mi ha dato esattamente quello che mi ha detto mi avtebbe dato.
> E mi domando perché io donna devo sentirmi usata e lui no?
> Entrambi abbiamo dato le stesse cose.
> Circe io potrei essere l'amante di tuo marito. Anche noi ci si frequentava con le famiglie. Per questo cerco di inyervenire poco e allo stesso tempo vorrei esserti d'aiuto


allora spiegami come puoi chiamare amore quello che avete provato. x me l'amore supera ogni difficoltà. ..e nel momento della malattia io farei di tutto x stargli vicino. voi invece vi siete allontanati? non impazzisci alfatto che non puoi sostenerlo nel cammino da affrontare? tu hai scritto che non è solo sesso. allora cosa hai provato con lui da farti restare con tuo marito...da farti accettare che avesse rapporti con una moglie e della quotidianità con lei? cosa fa bastare ad una donna, il ritaglio di un uomo? il mio mi ha tradita ma ora sta solo con me. se solo dubitassi che ha ancora lei sarebbe fuori di brutto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> allora spiegami come puoi chiamare amore quello che avete provato. x me l'amore supera ogni difficoltà. ..e nel momento della malattia io farei di tutto x stargli vicino. voi invece vi siete allontanati? non impazzisci alfatto che non puoi sostenerlo nel cammino da affrontare? tu hai scritto che non è solo sesso. allora cosa hai provato con lui da farti restare con tuo marito...da farti accettare che avesse rapporti con una moglie e della quotidianità con lei? cosa fa bastare ad una donna, il ritaglio di un uomo? il mio mi ha tradita ma ora sta solo con me. se solo dubitassi che ha ancora lei sarebbe fuori di brutto.


Qui commetti un errore di prospettiva. Ogni rapporto ha dei limiti che si conoscono e si accetta ogni rapporto per quello che è o non lo si vive. Un amore adolescenziale ha prospettive fantastiche più che progettuali ma è amore. Un amore tra anziani ha prospettive meno progettuali di quello tra giovani. Un rapporto tra amanti ha dei limiti strutturali che sono dati dei matrimoni che non si vogliono sciogliere. A volte non c'è amore, a volte ce ne può essere così tanto dall'accettare i limiti e rinunciare alla progettualità. Questo non c'entra con la "scorrettezza" nei confronti dei coniugi traditi.


----------



## Sayuri (12 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui commetti un errore di prospettiva. Ogni rapporto ha dei limiti che si conoscono e si accetta ogni rapporto per quello che è o non lo si vive. Un amore adolescenziale ha prospettive fantastiche più che progettuali ma è amore. Un amore tra anziani ha prospettive meno progettuali di quello tra giovani. Un rapporto tra amanti ha dei limiti strutturali che sono dati dei matrimoni che non si vogliono sciogliere. A volte non c'è amore, a volte ce ne può essere così tanto dall'accettare i limiti e rinunciare alla progettualità. Questo non c'entra con la "scorrettezza" nei confronti dei coniugi traditi.


Hai colto in pieno! Bellissima risposta, sei riuscita a tradurre perfettamente ciò che avevo in testa.


----------



## Sayuri (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> certo, ma non è niente di cosi importante da farla scegliere.
> quindi se uno non mi sceglie pur dicendo di amarmi,  da amante mi sento solo usata e presa x il culo.


Come ha scritto sopra Brunetta dipende dalle prospettive e aspettative che entrambi si hanno.
Esiste la tendenza a considerare le donne usate dagli uomini. Ma perché? 
Una relazione è fatta da due persone. Se due persone iniziano una relazione extraconiugale che dura nel tempo fanno comunque un patto, che può essere rivisto nel tempo in base ai cambiamenti che possono esserci. Due amanti si proteggono, accettano certe cose ma ne hanno in cambio altre. Può anche capitare che ci sia più amore in una relazione extra che non nel matrimonio nonostante non si faccia una scelta. 
E non tutti chiudono se vengono "beccati" da moglie o marito:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> allora spiegami come puoi chiamare amore quello che avete provato. x me l'amore supera ogni difficoltà. ..e nel momento della malattia io farei di tutto x stargli vicino. voi invece vi siete allontanati? non impazzisci alfatto che non puoi sostenerlo nel cammino da affrontare? tu hai scritto che non è solo sesso. allora cosa hai provato con lui da farti restare con tuo marito...da farti accettare che avesse rapporti con una moglie e della quotidianità con lei? cosa fa bastare ad una donna, il ritaglio di un uomo? il mio mi ha tradita ma ora sta solo con me. se solo dubitassi che ha ancora lei sarebbe fuori di brutto.


Mai parlato di amore. Mai.
Gli sono stata vicina sempre anche se da lontano. Lunghi mesi in ospedale in cui io ho pianto temendo di non poterlo più vedere.
Per questo motivo sono entrata qui
Ho cercato di esserci nei modi che ho pensato fossero più utili per lui.
Ho curato suo figlio, visto che nesduno aveva tempo per lui, per esempio e sono stata vicina slla moglie confortandola. Cose che tu troverai criticabili ma che io avtei fatto per qualunque amico vero. Perché dal momemto che non é più potuto essee amante è tornato ad essere un amico.
Cosa che é tutt'ora e che resterá finchè il Padre Eterno lo lascerà su questa terra. 
Io sono legata a lui da un affetto prpfondo ma mai avrei fattp un passo per separarlo dalla moglie come lui npn mi avrebbe mai separato da mio marito
Per altro una nostra convinvenza si sarebbe chiusa nel giro di un mese
Inconciliabili nella quotidianitá


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Come ha scritto sopra Brunetta dipende dalle prospettive e aspettative che entrambi si hanno.
> Esiste la tendenza a considerare le donne usate dagli uomini. Ma perché?
> Una relazione è fatta da due persone. Se due persone iniziano una relazione extraconiugale che dura nel tempo fanno comunque un patto, che può essere rivisto nel tempo in base ai cambiamenti che possono esserci. Due amanti si proteggono, accettano certe cose ma ne hanno in cambio altre. Può anche capitare che ci sia più amore in una relazione extra che non nel matrimonio nonostante non si faccia una scelta.
> E non tutti chiudono se vengono "beccati" da moglie o marito:


Quoto


----------



## davidenko (12 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esclusi gli impotenti  però è una visione un po' riduttiva e limitata non credi?  voglio dire come si arriva alla fase "trombamiento" e cosa resta dopo... ? Analizziamo il pre e il post .... Il contorno conta :smile:


Hai ragione, non è tutto così sennò che fregatura..


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio degli ex compagni perché è* appunto una sciocchezza che comunque infastidisce un po'* se si prolunga o se vengono rievocate cose che non erano state raccontate e se viene fatto in modo un po' criptico. Tanto più è "irritante" se si scopre che quel che veniva detto con il non detto era un tradimento. Obbligare ad assistere a questo è imperdonabile. So che chi l'ha fatto l'ha minimizzato come cose di nessuna importanza. Ma questo aumenta e non diminuisce il fastidio e il disgusto. E' comprensibile che chi tradiva non percepisse il disgusto che invece è ineliminabile per il tradito.


Ma buongiorno che non riesci a perdonare/passare sopra/andare avanti o magari a non vedere tutto completamente in bianco e nero, quando non poprio esclusivamante nero, se ti senti infastidita pure per puttanate simili. I rapporti umani interpersonali sono assai più complessi di come li definisci tu.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno che non riesci a perdonare/passare sopra/andare avanti o magari a non vedere tutto completamente in bianco e nero, quando non poprio esclusivamante nero, se ti senti infastidita pure per puttanate simili. I rapporti umani interpersonali sono assai più complessi di come li definisci tu.


Letteralmente potrebbe essere definita "puttanata" il tradire, non certo la reazione del tradito quando viene a conoscenza di essere stato coinvolto in una commedia a sua insaputa. Se invece ti sei fermato all'esempio dell'esclusione da esperienze pregresse, sei stato superficiale.


----------



## salvo falletta (13 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


premetto che ho letto sono il tuo messaggio iniziale...e ti rispondo...

si, è vero gli uomini vogliono il sesso e se non lo trovano a casa lo cercano fuori...il problema e quando trovano anche qualcos'altro...ma questa è un'altra storia.

per le donne penso che la stragrande maggioranza non sia alla ricerca del sesso ma delle balle...fanno sesso perchè sanno che gli uomini vogliono quello e più la danno più sentono di essere "donne" e "a posto" nei confronti dell'uomo...

quando ci si sveglia...ci si sveglia con le ossa rotte...e non per il sesso estremo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Letteralmente potrebbe essere definita "puttanata" il tradire*, non certo la reazione del tradito quando viene a conoscenza di essere stato coinvolto in una commedia a sua insaputa. Se invece ti sei fermato all'esempio dell'esclusione da esperienze pregresse, sei stato superficiale.



Se uno andasse a puttane, eventualmente. Altrimenti, bè no. A meno che tu non voglia considerare "puttane" tutte quelle che hanno rapporti con gente sposata, che lo siano a loro volta o no. 
Poi: non sono superficiale. Ti faccio notare come tu di solito parta da presupposti talmente talebani per arrivare a delle conclusioni che nella migliori delle ipotesi sono drastiche, nella peggiore estreme e comunque tendenzialmente fuori dalla grazia di Dio. Che la reazione del tradito non sia certo di contentezza è evidente, ma tu fai di tutta l'erba un fascio e tendi a tagliare corto, come appunto il neretto quissù sta ad indicare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se uno andasse a puttane, eventualmente. Altrimenti, bè no. A meno che tu non voglia considerare "puttane" tutte quelle che hanno rapporti con gente sposata, che lo siano a loro volta o no.
> Poi: non sono superficiale. Ti faccio notare come tu di solito parta da presupposti talmente talebani per arrivare a delle conclusioni che nella migliori delle ipotesi sono drastiche, nella peggiore estreme e comunque tendenzialmente fuori dalla grazia di Dio. Che la reazione del tradito non sia certo di contentezza è evidente, ma tu fai di tutta l'erba un fascio e tendi a tagliare corto, come appunto il neretto quissù sta ad indicare.


Posizioni talebane quali? Quella di trovare disgustoso per il tradito essere coinvolto a relazionarsi con traditore e amante? Che ne sai TU di cosa può provare un tradito? Io lo so. Chiedilo a Circe. O chiedilo a Tebe che, pur essendo molto morbida sul tradimento sessuale, trova i tradimenti come quello subito da Circe insopportabili e imperdonabili. Forse tu tradisci con amiche o conoscenti di tua moglie? "Puttanate" è un termine che non uso ma hai usato tu per definire un mio sentire ed è certamente più una puttanata agire tradendo che esprimere un sentire che tu vuoi considerare eccessivo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Posizioni talebane quali? Quella di trovare disgustoso per il tradito essere coinvolto a relazionarsi con traditore e amante? *Che ne sai TU di cosa può provare un tradito? Io lo so. Chiedilo a Circe. O chiedilo a Tebe che, pur essendo molto morbida sul tradimento sessuale, trova i tradimenti come quello subito da Circe insopportabili e imperdonabili. Forse tu tradisci con amiche o conoscenti di tua moglie? "Puttanate" è un termine che non uso ma hai usato tu per definire un mio sentire ed è certamente più una puttanata agire tradendo che esprimere un sentire che tu vuoi considerare eccessivo.


Tutte quelle che hai espressi in merito al tradimento, ma a volte non solo, diciamo da quando sei qui. Tutte, a prescindere da tutto, a prescindere dal soggetto e dalla storia, diciamo. 
Io, poi, non tradisco con amiche o conoscenti di mia moglie. Non lo farei mai, ma neanche con mogli di miei amici o cose così. Ciò non di meno, bè sì, tradisco. Ma il punto è che io non do per scontato nulla, nè quello che può provare il tradito o il traditore. Ma pure sto thread è allucinante, voglio dire. Cioè, ma di che accidenti parliamo? A volte è sesso, a volte no, a volte nì. E' che a voialtre tradite di mezz'età, se magari siete già predisposte per il rincoglionimento, il tradimento vi fa uscire letteralmente di testa. Non ragionate più, tirate dritto per la vostra strada pavimentata da una cazzo di ritrovata, o rinnovata, pseudo rettitudine che non ammette deroghe che è sostanzialmente poco più di un atteggiamento che vi evita spesso a priori di ragionare proprio. Ed infatti ne scrivete di fesserie. Se poi, tipo, arrivate, come arrivi, ad attaccarvi al termine "puttanata" tutto mi viene da pensare è che poi, se state messe così, non è certo colpa mia o di chi vi ha tradito, ma sostanzialmente tuttutto "merito" vostro che state ancora lì e non ne uscite manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutte quelle che hai espressi in merito al tradimento, ma a volte non solo, diciamo da quando sei qui. Tutte, a prescindere da tutto, a prescindere dal soggetto e dalla storia, diciamo.
> Io, poi, non tradisco con amiche o conoscenti di mia moglie. Non lo farei mai, ma neanche con mogli di miei amici o cose così. Ciò non di meno, bè sì, tradisco. Ma il punto è che io non do per scontato nulla, nè quello che può provare il tradito o il traditore. Ma pure sto thread è allucinante, voglio dire. Cioè, ma di che accidenti parliamo? A volte è sesso, a volte no, a volte nì. E' che a voialtre tradite di mezz'età, se magari siete già predisposte per il rincoglionimento, il tradimento vi fa uscire letteralmente di testa. Non ragionate più, tirate dritto per la vostra strada pavimentata da una cazzo di ritrovata, o rinnovata, pseudo rettitudine che non ammette deroghe che è sostanzialmente poco più di un atteggiamento che vi evita spesso a priori di ragionare proprio. Ed infatti ne scrivete di fesserie. Se poi, tipo, arrivate, come arrivi, ad attaccarvi al termine "puttanata" tutto mi viene da pensare è che poi, se state messe così, non è certo colpa mia o di chi vi ha tradito, ma sostanzialmente tuttutto "merito" vostro che state ancora lì e non ne uscite manco per sbaglio.


Io sono molto più fuori dal tradimento di te. Se dici che non faresti mai una cosa del genere, riconosci che è una bastardata. Rispondi post per post e non dedurre cose gratuitamente mettendo insieme vari post perché non lo sai fare. Se vuoi essere mandato, come fai tu, so farlo anch'io, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto più fuori dal tradimento di te. *Se dici che non faresti mai una cosa del genere, riconosci che è una bastardata.* *Rispondi post per post e non dedurre cose gratuitamente mettendo insieme vari post perché non lo sai fare.* Se vuoi essere mandato, come fai tu, so farlo anch'io, eh.


Non ho mai affermato il contrario ed il punto non è mai stato quello. E poi, certo che lo so fare. Sono anche piuttusto bravo, ti dirò. Ancora: puoi mandare chi vuoi dove vuoi, me compreso. Non mi offendo, e francamente non me ne frega proprio un cazzo di nulla. Abbi solo l'accortezza di prendere il numerino e metterti in fila.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

sono donna di mezz'età ... 
tradita ... 
ma non fessa ... 

certi tradimenti, ti spiazzano ... proprio per tutto il contorno. 
affligge proprio il senso di lettura, di ciò che ci circonda ... 

certo, rimuginare un po' ci sta ... ma dopo bisogna anche decidersi ... 
ma non è così facile ... ma si può ...

sienne


----------



## Sayuri (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> premetto che ho letto sono il tuo messaggio iniziale...e ti rispondo...
> 
> si, è vero gli uomini vogliono il sesso e se non lo trovano a casa lo cercano fuori...il problema e quando trovano anche qualcos'altro...ma questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> ...


Come donna non condivido assolutamente! Mi sento donna a prescindere dalla presenza di un uomo e faccio sesso perché ho voglia di farlo non per compiacere un uomo che mi interessa.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Come donna non condivido assolutamente! Mi sento donna a prescindere dalla presenza di un uomo e faccio sesso perché ho voglia di farlo non *per compiacere un uomo che mi interessa.*



Ciao Sayuri,

chiedo, non perché non condivido ... 
ma perché, non capisco il significato ... 

frase in neretto ...

se è quello che intuisco ... 
dovrebbe essere una cosa reciproca ... 
non unilaterale ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> premetto che ho letto sono il tuo messaggio iniziale...e ti rispondo...
> 
> si, è vero gli uomini vogliono il sesso e se non lo trovano a casa lo cercano fuori...il problema e quando trovano anche qualcos'altro...ma questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> ...


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>



Ciao,

ti senti a posto nei confronti degli uomini?! ...  ...

scusa ... ma non riesco neanche a rispondere ... 
sarebbe ridurmi a "fiorellino" ... non si può!!!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


A Salvo si risponde così :sbatti: oppure rimitivo::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posizioni talebane quali? Quella di trovare disgustoso per il tradito essere coinvolto a relazionarsi con traditore e amante? Che ne sai TU di cosa può provare un tradito? Io lo so. Chiedilo a Circe. O chiedilo a Tebe che, pur essendo molto morbida sul tradimento sessuale, trova i tradimenti come quello subito da Circe insopportabili e imperdonabili. Forse tu tradisci con amiche o conoscenti di tua moglie? "Puttanate" è un termine che non uso ma hai usato tu per definire un mio sentire ed è certamente più una puttanata agire tradendo che esprimere un sentire che tu vuoi considerare eccessivo.


Stabilito che è una bastardata, io non posso capire come ci sente ad essere tradite, ma non mi permetto di dire che fate scene o siete esagerate. Ognuno sente il dolore a modo suo.
Tu invece pur non sapendo come ci si sente dall'altra parte sembra che sai esattamente come questa cosa viene vissuta. Perchè?


Sayuri ha detto:


> Come donna non condivido assolutamente! Mi sento donna a prescindere dalla presenza di un uomo e faccio sesso perché ho voglia di farlo non per compiacere un uomo che mi interessa.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> premetto che ho letto sono il tuo messaggio iniziale...e ti rispondo...
> 
> si, è vero gli uomini vogliono il sesso e se non lo trovano a casa lo cercano fuori...il problema e quando trovano anche qualcos'altro...ma questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> ...






:saggio: prendo appunti...la prossima volta che mi andrà di fare sesso mi ricorderò che è solo una balla.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio: prendo appunti...la prossima volta che mi andrà di fare sesso mi ricorderò che è solo una balla.



Ciao Simy,

peggio!!!!

per sentirti donna e a posto ... nei confronti dell'uomo ... :unhappy: ...


diamo la grazia agli uomini ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,
> 
> peggio!!!!
> 
> ...





sono fantastiche ste perle di saggezza!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stabilito che è una bastardata, io non posso capire come ci sente ad essere tradite, ma non mi permetto di dire che fate scene o siete esagerate. Ognuno sente il dolore a modo suo.
> Tu invece pur non sapendo come ci si sente dall'altra parte sembra che sai esattamente come questa cosa viene vissuta. Perchè?
> 
> 
> Quoto:up:


Non ho idea di come venga vissuta. So che quella che ho vissuto io dall'altra parte è stata minimizzata e qualcuno l'ha fatto anche qui. Se chi l'ha subita dice che è una cosa imperdonabile (anche se Circe ci sta provando) dovrebbe far comprendere che, al di là delle "buone intenzioni" e della volontà di voler mantenere rispetto, così non potrà mai essere considerato dalla "vittima".


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho idea di come venga vissuta. So che quella che ho vissuto io dall'altra parte è stata minimizzata e qualcuno l'ha fatto anche qui. Se chi l'ha subita dice che è una cosa imperdonabile (anche se Circe ci sta provando) dovrebbe far comprendere che, al di là delle "buone intenzioni" e della volontà di voler mantenere rispetto, così non potrà mai essere considerato dalla "vittima".


E su questo siamo d'accordo e da parte mia non ho mai minimizzato
Sono certa che la  moglie del mio amante la prenderebbe esattamente come te o chi per te, e darebbe ai miei gesti un significato diverso da quello che hanno avuto (ovv non parlo del sesso) o che mi hanno spinto a compierli
Quello che cerco di far passare è che non sempre dall'altra parte c'è una donna o un uomo mostro che godevano all'idea di far del male a un'altra persona. Ne che pensassero che l'altro era un/a coglione/a. 
Non ci sono risate o teatrini alle spalle. Non sempre
Quello che ha fatto l'amica di Circe, e io di conseguenza, è una cosa gravissima e ai più inaccettabile
Non sono convinta che l'amica pensasse che Circe fosse una cretina patentata da far soffrire o prendere per il culo
Tutto qui


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> premetto che ho letto sono il tuo messaggio iniziale...e ti rispondo...
> 
> si, è vero gli uomini vogliono il sesso e se non lo trovano a casa lo cercano fuori...il problema e quando trovano anche qualcos'altro...ma questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> ...



spero tu non dica sul serio...:rotfl:

Sono donna faccio sesso perchè mi piace e mi paice farlo con un uomo a cui piace farlo con me ...non è il darla spesso che mi fa sentire donna e a posto ...


----------



## salvo falletta (13 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> spero tu non dica sul serio...:rotfl:
> 
> Sono donna faccio sesso perchè mi piace e mi paice farlo con un uomo a cui piace farlo con me ...non è il darla spesso che mi fa sentire donna e a posto ...


bah...sicuramente ne saprai più di me...e cmq ho scritto la maggioranza...ma cmq mi rimangio quello che ho detto anche se penso che l'istinto sessuale sia meno accentuato nella donna...almeno per le mie "poche" esperienze...o almeno per noi uomini "è sempre il momento" per voi donne va bene anche tutti i giorni ma ci devono essere delle condizioni "astrali"...comunque non intendevo dire che a voi non piace...anzi...sicuramente piace più di quanto piaccia a noi...ma siete meno "animali"...ma è anche questo che vi rende "speciali".


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> bah...sicuramente ne saprai più di me...e cmq ho scritto la maggioranza...ma cmq mi rimangio quello che ho detto anche se penso che l'istinto sessuale sia meno accentuato nella donna...almeno per le mie "poche" esperienze...o almeno per noi uomini "è sempre il momento" per voi donne va bene anche tutti i giorni ma ci devono essere delle condizioni "astrali"...comunque non intendevo dire che a voi non piace...anzi...sicuramente piace più di quanto piaccia a noi...*ma siete meno "animali*"...ma è anche questo che vi rende "speciali".



mhà ...non  direi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E su questo siamo d'accordo e da parte mia non ho mai minimizzato
> Sono certa che la  moglie del mio amante la prenderebbe esattamente come te o chi per te, e darebbe ai miei gesti un significato diverso da quello che hanno avuto (ovv non parlo del sesso) o che mi hanno spinto a compierli
> Quello che cerco di far passare è che *non sempre dall'altra parte c'è una donna o un uomo mostro che godevano all'idea di far del male a un'altra persona. Ne che pensassero che l'altro era un/a coglione/a. *
> Non ci sono risate o teatrini alle spalle. Non sempre
> ...


Cerco di spiegarmi. Io non penso né che ci fosse la volontà di far soffrire, né, tanto meno, di deridere il tradito. Mi è anche stato detto "con affetto" e stupore! Ma è un fatto che se non è stata percepita l'indegnità di quel che stato fatto, neppure a posteriori, io lo considero l'attuazione di un meccanismo di deresponsabilizzazione molto grave. Come quello del bambino di 7 anni che, avendo spinto il compagno, lo guarda con i denti rotti in una pozza di sangue dicendo "Non l'ho fatto apposta!" E ci mancherebbe altro che volontariamente avesse voluto rompergli i denti e avesse anche la consapevolezza che si trattava di quelli definitivi! (Anche se qualcuno afferma che il bambino è "cattivo"). Ma due adulti che scelgono di avere una relazione, sapendo che questo li porterà a trovarsi in quelle situazioni DOVREBBERO rendersi conto! " Di buone intenzioni è lastricata la strada dell'inferno"; cosa significa? Significa che le "buone intenzioni" o la mancanza di cattive intenzioni non giustificano atti oggettivamente sbagliati e dannosi per gli altri. Anche chi si ubriaca e poi si mette al volante non "aveva intenzione" di provocare una strage in autostrada. Sono riuscita a spiegare cosa intendo per minimizzare?


----------



## salvo falletta (13 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mhà ...non  direi


e va bene...come vuoi tu...siete tutte "maiale"


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> bah...sicuramente ne saprai più di me...e cmq ho scritto la maggioranza...ma cmq mi rimangio quello che ho detto anche se penso che l'istinto sessuale sia meno accentuato nella donna...almeno per le mie "poche" esperienze...o almeno per noi uomini "è sempre il momento" per voi donne va bene anche tutti i giorni ma ci devono essere delle condizioni "astrali"...comunque non intendevo dire che a voi non piace...anzi...sicuramente piace più di quanto piaccia a noi...ma siete meno "animali"...ma è anche questo che vi rende "speciali".


A me va bene mattina e sera. Al pomeriggio tendo a far altro. Ma se non c'è altro da fare, si può fare. Altra cosa è Lo devo fare, chiunque c'è va bene, basta che respiri.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto più fuori dal tradimento di te.* Se dici che non faresti mai una cosa del genere, riconosci che è una bastardata. *Rispondi post per post e non dedurre cose gratuitamente mettendo insieme vari post perché non lo sai fare. Se vuoi essere mandato, come fai tu, so farlo anch'io, eh.



dipende...
potrebbe essere che non lo si fa per non andare in cerca di guai 
tipo chi solo in viaggio, o solo in un'altra città, cose così


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dipende...
> potrebbe essere che non lo si fa per non andare in cerca di guai
> tipo chi solo in viaggio, o solo in un'altra città, cose così


C'è anche chi non si mette alla guida ubriaco SOLO per evitare una multa. Sempre meglio di chi fa una strage. Le multe le hanno inventate per quello


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi. Io non penso né che ci fosse la volontà di far soffrire, né, tanto meno, di deridere il tradito. Mi è anche stato detto "con affetto" e stupore! Ma è un fatto che se non è stata percepita l'indegnità di quel che stato fatto, neppure a posteriori, io lo considero l'attuazione di un meccanismo di deresponsabilizzazione molto grave. Come quello del bambino di 7 anni che, avendo spinto il compagno, lo guarda con i denti rotti in una pozza di sangue dicendo "Non l'ho fatto apposta!" E ci mancherebbe altro che volontariamente avesse voluto rompergli i denti e avesse anche la consapevolezza che si trattava di quelli definitivi! (Anche se qualcuno afferma che il bambino è "cattivo"). Ma due adulti che scelgono di avere una relazione, sapendo che questo li porterà a trovarsi in quelle situazioni DOVREBBERO rendersi conto! " Di buone intenzioni è lastricata la strada dell'inferno"; cosa significa? Significa che le "buone intenzioni" o la mancanza di cattive intenzioni non giustificano atti oggettivamente sbagliati e dannosi per gli altri. Anche chi si ubriaca e poi si mette al volante non "aveva intenzione" di provocare una strage in autostrada. Sono riuscita a spiegare cosa intendo per minimizzare?



Si e stiamo dicendo due cose diverse
Che il tradimento sia uno sbaglio lo ribadisco da sempre
Che se tradisco so che faccio del male a quella persona se lo scopre lo so
Che io non pensi che quella persona è una cretina, stupida ingenua inetta inadeguata e che io sia meglio di lei anche però.
Per questo quando leggo di tradite che si pongono il problema se l'altra fosse più bella, più brava a letto, o altre cose di questo tipo mi viene da sorridere
L'altra era l'altra, semplicemente un'altra cosa
Io non ho mai pensato di essere migliore della moglie del mio amante, anzi.... 
che l'altra a letto con il marito si prendesse gioco della moglie, o che parlasse male di lei a lui ecc ecc
Queste sono le cose che sto contestando.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si e stiamo dicendo due cose diverse
> Che il tradimento sia uno sbaglio lo ribadisco da sempre
> Che se tradisco so che faccio del male a quella persona se lo scopre lo so
> Che io non pensi che quella persona è una cretina, stupida ingenua inetta inadeguata e che io sia meglio di lei anche però.
> ...


Ma figurati! Io non le ho mai pensate. Che qualcuna però ci provi gusto è indubbio. Vi sono traditori seriali e amanti seriali Se una si compiace di chiamare la moglie dell'amante "la cornuta" un pochetto si compiace, no? Non sono tutti uguali, coniugi e amanti.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati! Io non le ho mai pensate. Che qualcuna però ci provi gusto è indubbio. Vi sono traditori seriali e amanti seriali Se una si compiace di chiamare la moglie dell'amante "la cornuta" un pochetto si compiace, no? Non sono tutti uguali, coniugi e amanti.


Quindi non generalizziamo, esattametne come tu non ti riconosci nella mia descrizione di alcune tradite


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è anche chi non si mette alla guida ubriaco SOLO per evitare una multa. Sempre meglio di chi fa una strage. Le multe le hanno inventate per quello



dipende...
c'è l'actio libera in causa, ovvero chi si altera per commettere reati


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dipende...
> c'è l'actio libera in causa, ovvero chi si altera per commettere reati


Ti trovo ogni tanto capziosetta.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti trovo ogni tanto capziosetta.



bè, ma se non consideriamo le sfumature, possiamo far che chiudere il forum, no?
tipo Joey per es., non sappiamo se rilevi la bastardaggine oppure se le studi tutte per non farsi scoprire, o per eventualmente negare più facilmente...
evitare di tradire con gente sotto tiro può essere anche visto come un modo di cercare di "preservare" il matrimonio, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma se non consideriamo le sfumature, possiamo far che chiudere il forum, no?
> tipo Joey per es., non sappiamo se rilevi la bastardaggine oppure se le studi tutte per non farsi scoprire, o per eventualmente negare più facilmente...
> *evitare di tradire con gente sotto tiro può essere anche visto come un modo di cercare di "preservare" il matrimonio, secondo me*


Cosa cambia?
Se mi tradisci è più grave se lo fai con chi conosco che con chi non conosco?
Mi piacerebbe capire


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa cambia?
> Se mi tradisci è più grave se lo fai con chi conosco che con chi non conosco?
> Mi piacerebbe capire



no, non si tratta di gravità, ma di cercare di andare più sul sicuro, di non essere scoperti, potrebbe essere questo il motivo, no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, non si tratta di gravità, ma di cercare di andare più sul sicuro, di non essere scoperti, potrebbe essere questo il motivo, no?


Si potrebbe essere una tecnica...
Ma se parli con Lothar ti dirà che la donna dell'amico non si tocca.
Infatti ehm vedi
a me piace un casino la moglie di lothar
e c'è da chiedersi a chi non piacerebbe

cioè voglio dire ha una silouette...
sarà taglia 42...se va male...

Ma capisci data l'amicizia con Lothar
la guardo in modo casto e assessuato...

Ma se avessi incontrato questa signora al bar, prima di conoscere lothar, e le avessi fatto delle avances e lei ci sarebbe stata....col casso che lei mai si sarebbe sognata di presentarmi a suo marito no?

Poi se leggiamo qui le donne tradite con la loro amica...vedi che il dolore insomma...centuplica...voglio dire...

Ma io che sono appunto un maramaldo uso una tecnica speciale no?
Confondo le carte no?

Così se io esco con la matra, la moglie è convinta che sia tebe no?
E se esco con tebe pensa che sono con la matra no?

E checcivuole?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa cambia?
> Se mi tradisci è più grave se lo fai con chi conosco che con chi non conosco?
> Mi piacerebbe capire


Come fai a non capirlo? Il tradimento subito da Circe è uguale agli altri?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, non si tratta di gravità, ma di cercare di andare più sul sicuro, di non essere scoperti, potrebbe essere questo il motivo, no?



Perchè una cosa è più rischiosa di un'altra?
Scusa sembra il terzo grado:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come fai a non capirlo? Il tradimento subito da Circe è uguale agli altri?


Sto parlando nei confronti dell'amica
Se mio marito mi tradisce non me ne fregherebbe molto di sapere con chi l'ha fatto, la gravità è il gesto
Se intendi che Circe si senta tradita anche dall'amica, allora ti do ragione. Stavo pensando solo cosa cambiava all'interno della coppia.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè una cosa è più rischiosa di un'altra?
> Scusa sembra il terzo grado:mrgreen:



perchè se traditore ed amante frequentano lo stesso ambiente del tradito, può darsi che qualcuno se ne accorga, o che facciano un passo falso, ad es.

sai che conosco più di una persona che ha l'occhio lungo su queste cose, e dicono: tra quei due secondo me c'è qualcosa, e poi, infatti!
io no, sono indietro:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto parlando nei confronti dell'amica
> Se mio marito mi tradisce non me ne fregherebbe molto di sapere con chi l'ha fatto, la gravità è il gesto
> Se intendi che Circe si senta tradita anche dall'amica, allora ti do ragione. Stavo pensando solo cosa cambiava all'interno della coppia.


Ciao,

il marito ... ha allargato il campo di falsità ... 

noi tutti abbiamo più "ambiti" nella vita ...

lui ha permesso ... che anche la sfera dell'amicizia venisse infangata ...

ha annullato la sua persona ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto parlando nei confronti dell'amica
> Se mio marito mi tradisce non me ne fregherebbe molto di sapere con chi l'ha fatto, la gravità è il gesto
> Se intendi che Circe si senta tradita anche dall'amica, allora ti do ragione. Stavo pensando solo cosa cambiava all'interno della coppia.


Cambia.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia.


Perchè? comunque ti ha tradita...
semmai cambia il rapporto con la tua amica perchè anche lei ti ha tradito; ma da parte del tuo uomo il risultato non cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il marito ... ha allargato il campo di falsità ...
> 
> ...


Tu capisci. Chissà se sai spiegarti meglio di me. A me pare tanto evidente! Se l'amica ti tradisce, lui ha scelto di tradirti con qualcuna che a sua volta avrebbe tradito te.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il marito ... ha allargato il campo di falsità ...
> 
> ...


lo ha permesso l'amica... se fosse stata davvero un'amica non avrebbe accettato


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Perchè? comunque ti ha tradita...
> semmai cambia il rapporto con la tua amica perchè anche lei ti ha tradito; ma da parte del tuo uomo il risultato non cambia.


Ecco questo intendevo
Oggi non riesco a spiegarmi





Oddio.......non solo oggi


----------



## Ultimo (13 Maggio 2013)

Sbaglio o state dicendo tutte la stessa cosa con "parole diverse"


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Sbaglio o state dicendo tutte la stessa cosa con "parole diverse"


No. Stanno dicendo la stessa cosa altre. Io dico che un tradimento fatto con una persona che è tra le conoscenze del tradito rende il tradimento più grave. E, sinceramente, non capisco neppure perché si debba spiegarlo. L'hanno capito persino il Conte e Lothar e JB!


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

io, donna di un uomo ... se qualcuno, mi sparla del mio uomo,
prendo le veci del mio uomo e lo difendo ... essendo unita a lui ... 

se io donna di un uomo ... mi metto con un amico del mio uomo,
non difendo quel rapporto ... lo permetto, che anche l'amicizia sia una farsa ... 
permetto, che l'amico lo inganna ... e antepongo l'amico al mio uomo ... 


i rapporti tra le persone, soprattutto marito e mogli e amici ... 
non sono rapporti lineari ... ma è una rete ... s'intrecciano ... 
ci si sente responsabili per gli uni e per gli altri ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Stanno dicendo la stessa cosa altre. Io dico che un tradimento fatto con una persona che è tra le conoscenze del tradito rende il tradimento più grave. E, sinceramente, non capisco neppure perché si debba spiegarlo. L'hanno capito persino il Conte e Lothar e JB!



quello che vale per te non necessariamente è valido in assoluto per tutti, per me  è tradimento punto, indipendentemente da chi sia lei. Poi se lei è mia amica allora mi ha tradita pure lei


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Stanno dicendo la stessa cosa altre. Io dico che un tradimento fatto con una persona che è tra le conoscenze del tradito rende il tradimento più grave. E, sinceramente, non capisco neppure perché si debba spiegarlo. L'hanno capito persino il Conte e Lothar e JB!


E' più grave perchè ti senti tradita da due persone. Vero
Se circoscrivi all'interno della coppia, sapere che mio marito ha scopato con un'amica comune o con una sua collega non lo rende ne migliore ne peggiore ai miei occhi
Comuqnue ha scelto di scopare con una che non sono io.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quello che vale per te non necessariamente è valido in assoluto per tutti, per me  è tradimento punto, indipendentemente da chi sia lei. Poi se lei è mia amica allora mi ha tradita pure lei


Si vede che non ti è successo e non riesci a immaginarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Stanno dicendo la stessa cosa altre. Io dico che un tradimento fatto con una persona che è tra le conoscenze del tradito rende il tradimento più grave. E, sinceramente, non capisco neppure perché si debba spiegarlo. L'hanno capito persino il Conte e Lothar e JB!


Boh allora ho frainteso io.

A parere mio è chiaro che è più grave. 

Non mi soffermo sulla parola amicizia, ma mi soffermerei su quei pensieri che può avere un tradito nel pensare a quelle complicità tra gli amanti non tanto alle sua spalle, ma d'avanti alla sua faccia.....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' più grave perchè ti senti tradita da due persone. Vero
> Se circoscrivi all'interno della coppia, sapere che mio marito ha scopato con un'amica comune o con una sua collega non lo rende ne migliore ne peggiore ai miei occhi
> Comuqnue ha scelto di scopare con una che non sono io.


Ha scelto non solo di tradirti ma di toglierti un'amica! Che lei sia responsabile in ugual misura non lo discuto ma lui non poteva non considerarlo! Lo capiscono pure i Pooh 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5PbRt-77MY


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Boh allora ho frainteso io.
> 
> A parere mio è chiaro che è più grave.
> 
> Non mi soffermo sulla parola amicizia, ma mi soffermerei su quei pensieri che può avere un tradito nel pensare a quelle complicità tra gli amanti non tanto alle sua spalle, ma davanti alla sua faccia.....


Viene creata un'alleanza tra due che dovrebbero essere alleati con chi tradiscono. Entrambi sono responsabili di un doppio tradimento. Infatti non capisco Circe che cancella l'amica e si tiene il marito.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha scelto non solo di tradirti ma di toglierti un'amica! Che lei sia responsabile in ugual misura non lo discuto ma lui non poteva non considerarlo! Lo capiscono pure i Pooh
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5PbRt-77MY



Ho scelto di toglierti un'amica??????????
Se quell'amica vuole a venire a letto con me, anche se io le dico no, tu l'amica l'hai già comunque persa. Cosa cambi che l'unico motivo per cui non ci viene è che io non voglio.

I Pooh mi piacciono molto, o piacevano. Quella canzone dimostra quello che dico io. Cosa cambia se quei due non trombano perchè lui è l'amico del compagno di lei. In realtà si desiderano, si guardano, si osservano....manca solo l'atto fisico. L'inganno c'è già stato


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene creata un'alleanza tra due che dovrebbero essere alleati con chi tradiscono. Entrambi sono responsabili di un doppio tradimento. Infatti non capisco Circe che cancella l'amica e si tiene il marito.


Probabilmente il rapporto con l'amica non era così forte come quello con il marito o non così "conveniente"


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho scelto di toglierti un'amica??????????
> Se quell'amica vuole a venire a letto con me, anche se io le dico no, tu l'amica l'hai già comunque persa. Cosa cambi che l'unico motivo per cui non ci viene è che io non voglio.
> 
> I Pooh mi piacciono molto, o piacevano. Quella canzone dimostra quello che dico io. Cosa cambia se quei due non trombano perchè lui è l'amico del compagno di lei. In realtà si desiderano, si guardano, si osservano....manca solo l'atto fisico. L'inganno c'è già stato


che casino.... :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho scelto di toglierti un'amica??????????
> Se quell'amica vuole a venire a letto con me, anche se io le dico no, tu l'amica l'hai già comunque persa. Cosa cambi che l'unico motivo per cui non ci viene è che io non voglio.
> 
> I Pooh mi piacciono molto, o piacevano. Quella canzone dimostra quello che dico io. Cosa cambia se quei due non trombano perchè lui è l'amico del compagno di lei. In realtà si desiderano, si guardano, si osservano....manca solo l'atto fisico. L'inganno c'è già stato


Infatti i Pooh (come sempre a mio parere) fanno vomitare (per l'ideologia che sottende le loro canzoni un po' da Salvo F.). A quel dialogo non si dovrebbe arrivare. Se l'amica è disponibile tu "marito" le dici che fa schifo e lo dici alla moglie. Se tu "amica"  vedi che il marito ci prova gli dici che fa schifo e lo dici alla moglie. Se entrambi ci state, fate schifo (nei confronti della tradita, non in assoluto, però un po' sì) e avete tradito entrambi due volte.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene creata un'alleanza tra due che dovrebbero essere alleati con chi tradiscono. Entrambi sono responsabili di un doppio tradimento. Infatti* non capisco Circe che cancella l'amica e si tiene il marito*.



perchè l'amica in realtà non è un'amica e quindi c'è poco da cancellare
riguardo al marito, Circe avrà fatto le sue valutazioni, ad es. mi pare che abbia provato la separazione ma il marito le mancasse, quindi immagino che abbia scelto per ora di non soffrire per la mancanza del marito ma di vedere come va


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente il rapporto con l'amica non era così forte come quello con il marito o non così "conveniente"


Non ho bisogno di spiegazioni per capire le ragioni di chi fa schifezze. Figurati che cerco di capire anche gli omicidi! Siete voi che vi ostinate a non ammettere che "con chi" si tradisce cambia il tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene creata un'alleanza tra due che dovrebbero essere alleati con chi tradiscono. Entrambi sono responsabili di un doppio tradimento. Infatti non capisco Circe che cancella l'amica e si tiene il marito.



Fai domande troppe difficili, non rispondo per quieto vivere. 

Però posso ridare se mi permetti il significato che do io alla parola amicizia, la do a chi si conosce fin da ragazzini e che nel tempo sono riusciti a conoscersi molto bene riuscendo a passare oltre quelle liti o diatribe che si incontrano nel tempo e nella crescita, la do a chi nel tempo trovatosi in difficoltà ha trovato una spalla dove poter poggiarsi parlare e potersi prendere anche degli schiaffi come soltanto un fratello può permettersi. Il resto le chiamo conoscenze, stima e via discorrendo.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

Lui: sei passata da lei?
Lei: Si, non sa niente ... me lo avrebbe detto ...
Lui: Bene ... 

poi una cosa non centra coll'altra ... 
si parano il di detro a vicenda ... 
con la fiducia di una persona ... 

ma per favore!

lui sa, che quella amicizia possa avere una certa importanza per lei!
Per Circe, era la migliore amica!
Lui ha permesso, che lei si confidasse ... con qualcuno che la stava pugnalando!

No veramente ... dire, che lui non centra nulla con quel tradimento ... 
Che si faccia la madre, sorelle, nipoti ... non centra nulla ... 

Dal momento che si SA ... cambia tutto!

È un principio basilare!!!! 
A me - non posso farci niente - viene l'acido! 
Perché è lo stesso ... comprare un tapeto fatto da bambini dell'Iran! 
Non sono io, che costringo quei bambini a lavorare ... :unhappy: ...


sienne


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti i Pooh (come sempre a mio parere) fanno vomitare (per l'ideologia che sottende le loro canzoni un po' da Salvo F.). A quel dialogo non si dovrebbe arrivare. Se l'amica è disponibile tu "marito" le dici che fa schifo e lo dici alla moglie. Se tu "amica"  vedi che il marito ci prova gli dici che fa schifo e lo dici alla moglie. Se entrambi ci state, fate schifo (nei confronti della tradita, non in assoluto, però un po' sì) e avete tradito entrambi due volte.


io mi fermerei allo schifo
non è bene intromettersi nelle coppie, a meno che non si tratti di violenza o altre cose molto gravi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè l'amica in realtà non è un'amica e quindi c'è poco da cancellare
> riguardo al marito, Circe avrà fatto le sue valutazioni, ad es. mi pare che abbia provato la separazione ma il marito le mancasse, quindi immagino che abbia scelto per ora di non soffrire per la mancanza del marito ma di vedere come va


Se l'amica non è un'amica il marito non è un amico e di marito non amico, ovvero inaffidabile (l'ha tradita sotto i suoi occhi per anni!) non so come possa mancare. Poi, ovvio, lei fa quel che le pare. C'è chi si tiene pure il violentatore dei figli. Non mi stupisco di nulla. Qui non c'è reato.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Fai domande troppe difficili, non rispondo per quieto vivere.
> 
> Però posso ridare se mi permetti il significato che do io alla parola amicizia, la do a chi si conosce fin da ragazzini e che nel tempo sono riusciti a conoscersi molto bene riuscendo a passare oltre quelle liti o diatribe che si incontrano nel tempo e nella crescita, la do a chi nel tempo trovatosi in difficoltà ha trovato una spalla dove poter poggiarsi parlare e potersi prendere anche degli schiaffi come soltanto un fratello può permettersi. Il resto le chiamo conoscenze, stima e via discorrendo.


Quella era amica da almeno un decennio con frequentazione assidua e con confidenze (lei credeva) reciproche.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di spiegazioni per capire le ragioni di chi fa schifezze. Figurati che cerco di capire anche gli omicidi! Siete voi che vi ostinate a non ammettere che "con chi" si tradisce cambia il tradimento.



E chi ha stabilito che il tuo pensiero è quello corretto e il nostro è un ostinarci a non ammettere?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io mi fermerei allo schifo
> non è bene intromettersi nelle coppie, a meno che non si tratti di violenza o altre cose molto gravi


Sei pronta per essere amica mia :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Lui: sei passata da lei?
> Lei: Si, non sa niente ... me lo avrebbe detto ...
> ...



Io questa donna l'adoro. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E chi ha stabilito che il tuo pensiero è quello corretto e il nostro è un ostinarci a non ammettere?


Perché è ostinazione! Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e lo riconosci anche tu, se non si tocca questo argomento. Free non lo so, tende a essere tignosetta su singole parole o frasi, non solo con me. Si diverte un po' a polemizzare. Simy non capisco perché mi sembra che in altri casi abbia avuto posizioni diverse. Posso sbagliare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Lui: sei passata da lei?
> Lei: Si, non sa niente ... me lo avrebbe detto ...
> ...


Vedo che cerchi di esemplificare. Dubito che si lasceranno scalfire. Non capisco il perché.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io questa donna l'adoro. :mrgreen:


Anch'io


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se l'amica non è un'amica il marito non è un amico e di marito non amico, ovvero inaffidabile (l'ha tradita sotto i suoi occhi per anni!) non so come possa mancare. Poi, ovvio, lei fa quel che le pare. C'è chi si tiene pure il violentatore dei figli. Non mi stupisco di nulla. Qui non c'è reato.



credo che Circe abbia semplicemente scelto, dopo avere sofferto per la separazione dal marito, di "riprenderselo" per fare una cosa che la facesse stare meglio, e vedere come va
ma lei ovviamente lo saprà spiegare meglio


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> *Lui: sei passata da lei?
> Lei: Si, non sa niente ... me lo avrebbe detto ...
> ...


Ecco questi sono i film di cui parlo



Io non ero amica della moglie ma la conoscevo abb bene. Nessuno dei due ha mai nominato in questi termini i rispettivi coniugi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> credo che Circe abbia semplicemente scelto, dopo avere sofferto per la separazione dal marito, di "riprenderselo" per fare una cosa che la facesse stare meglio, e vedere come va
> ma lei ovviamente lo saprà spiegare meglio



Concordo
Anche se non condivido


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è ostinazione! Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e lo riconosci anche tu, se non si tocca questo argomento. Free non lo so, tende a essere tignosetta su singole parole o frasi, non solo con me. Si diverte un po' a polemizzare. Simy non capisco perché mi sembra che in altri casi abbia avuto posizioni diverse. Posso sbagliare.


La posizione è diversa nei confronti dell'amica! è chiaro che una sia doppiamente tradita


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questi sono i film di cui parlo
> 
> 
> 
> Io non ero amica della moglie ma la conoscevo abb bene. Nessuno dei due ha mai nominato in questi termini i rispettivi coniugi.


TU. Cosa c'entri tu?! Si parla in generale e di amiche. Un'amica ti dice: "Cosa fai sabato?" E tu: "Porto i bambini da mia mamma (nonno, zia, luna park) e Lui non viene perché è stanco" Lei: "Ma sì lascialo riposare!" E poi si vedono loro due. Carinissimo!!!


----------



## Kid (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è ostinazione! Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e lo riconosci anche tu, se non si tocca questo argomento. Free non lo so, tende a essere tignosetta su singole parole o frasi, non solo con me. Si diverte un po' a polemizzare. Simy non capisco perché mi sembra che in altri casi abbia avuto posizioni diverse. Posso sbagliare.


Io più che altro penserei a cambiare nick, magari è quello. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> TU. Cosa c'entri tu?! Si parla in generale e di amiche. Un'amica ti dice: "Cosa fai sabato" E tu: "Porto i bambini da mia mamma (nonno, zia, luna park) e Lui non viene perché è stanco" Lei: "Ma sì lascialo riposare!" E poi si vedono loro due. Carinissimo!!!


E anche questo è un bel film che ti fai secondo me. 
Sarò fuori dal mondo io


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io più che altro penserei a cambiare nick, magari è quello. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Morettina si è già iscritta


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è ostinazione! Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e lo riconosci anche tu, se non si tocca questo argomento. Free non lo so, tende a essere tignosetta su singole parole o frasi, non solo con me. Si diverte un po' a polemizzare. Simy non capisco perché mi sembra che in altri casi abbia avuto posizioni diverse. Posso sbagliare.



ma io dicevo solo che le motivazioni di astenersi dal tradire con "amici" possano essere di vario tipo, al di là della forma di "rispetto" verso il tradito, che mi vien da ridere, tra l'altro

tipo io per es., da brava paracula, quando uscivo col tipo e non avevo ancora interrotto la convivenza, istintivamente:mrgreen: ci vedevamo in posti inusuali, poichè i due si conoscono benissimo, e quindi...

che poi non ho nemmeno tradito, mi ha mollato prima lui, ma questo è un altro discorso:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E anche questo è un bel film che ti fai secondo me.
> Sarò fuori dal mondo io


Non è un film, è successo. A parte questo, come te le immagini le cene con le due coppie a casa di Circe?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E anche questo è un bel film che ti fai secondo me.
> Sarò fuori dal mondo io


E aggiungo che è ovvio che se le cose le vedi così assumono tutto lo squallore di cui tu parli


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io dicevo solo che le motivazioni di astenersi dal tradire con "amici" possano essere di vario tipo, al di là della forma di "rispetto" verso il tradito, che mi vien da ridere, tra l'altro
> 
> tipo io per es., da brava paracula, quando uscivo col tipo e non avevo ancora interrotto la convivenza, istintivamente:mrgreen: ci vedevamo in posti inusuali, poichè i due si conoscono benissimo, e quindi...
> 
> che poi non ho nemmeno tradito, mi ha mollato prima lui, ma questo è un altro discorso:singleeye:


Queste son scelte di paraculismo. Il rispetto, come il tradimento e come la mancanza di rispetto e qualunque azione, buona o cattiva, hanno una loro gradualità.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un film, è successo. A parte questo, come te le immagini le cene con le due coppie a casa di Circe?


Non lo so. Io non so che tipa fosse la sua amica. Tu riesci ad immaginartele perchè la conosci?


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste son scelte di paraculismo. Il rispetto, come il tradimento e come la mancanza di rispetto e qualunque azione, buona o cattiva, hanno una loro gradualità.



infatti io sono paracula, l'ho scritto seriamente

il mio è il caso tipico di chi, col tradimento, vuole raggiungere il punto di non ritorno per mollare l'attuale partner

non sono una traditrice che torna a casa


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questi sono i film di cui parlo
> 
> 
> 
> Io non ero amica della moglie ma la conoscevo abb bene. Nessuno dei due ha mai nominato in questi termini i rispettivi coniugi.



Ciao,

era un esempio!!!

ti puoi aggrappare a questo passaggio quanto vuoi ... 
non toglie, che se si tratta di una buona amica ... 
è una grande carognata ... certo, da entrambi ...
ma da parte di lui DOPPIA!

e non si tratta di film ... ma figurati! 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che è ovvio che se le cose le vedi così assumono tutto lo squallore di cui tu parli



Però permettimi farfalla, immagina la persona tradita che pensa ai due mentre stanno allo stesso tavolo. Ora questa traditrice deve unire al suo dolore anche quello di possibili tresche dei due, o vogliamo dare ai due traditori quella particolare intelligenza ed integrità morale la dove stanno tradendo ed in faccia alla traditrice? Parlo del tradimento fine a se stesso non giudicando in base a ciò come possono essere queste al di fuori di quel mondo che si sono creati, appunto il tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io non so che tipa fosse la sua amica. Tu riesci ad immaginartele perchè la conosci?


Se due persone condividono un segreto, fosse anche di aver comprato un paio di scarpe costoso e fatte passare per acquistate in saldo, tra loro si crea una complicità fatta di sottintesi. Un tradimento non crea complicità? In una conversazione non viene mai toccato nessun argomento (alberghi confortevoli, vacanze, auto cene, tempo libero) che non implica un sottintendere tra chi condivide un segreto come l'andare a letto insieme per anni?!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> premetto che ho letto sono il tuo messaggio iniziale...e ti rispondo...
> 
> si, è vero gli uomini vogliono il sesso e se non lo trovano a casa lo cercano fuori...il problema e quando trovano anche qualcos'altro...ma questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> ...


Salvuccio bello fammi capire, forse interpreto male, io in quanto donna faccio sesso per sentirmi tale e per essere apprezzata dagli uomini devo essere così disinibita da farla via come se piovesse???:carneval: Salvoooooooooo  essu' via non diciamo minchiate


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se due persone condividono un segreto, fosse anche di aver comprato un paio di scarpe costoso e fatte passare per acquistate in saldo, tra loro si crea una complicità fatta di sottintesi. Un tradimento non crea complicità? In una conversazione non viene mai toccato nessun argomento (alberghi confortevoli, vacanze, auto cene, tempo libero) che non implica un sottintendere tra chi condivide un segreto come l'andare a letto insieme per anni?!



non lo so Brunetta. Probabilmente avendo vissuto una cosa simile e non ritrovandomi in nulla in questi discorsi mi riesce difficile esprimermi
Io non dico che non ci siano casi così,. e capisco che chi è tradito pensi immediatamente a tutto questo. Non dico che sbagli dico che a volte ci si fanno film che non sono
Questo a prescindere dalla gravità del tradimento.
Non riesco nello scopo, ma volevo solo portare il parere di chi è stata dall'altra parte e che ha vissuto le cose in maniera diversa da come ve le immaginate a volte
Ripeto forse sono troppo coinvolta per portare un contributo che abbia un senso


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> era un esempio!!!
> 
> ...


Come sopra non riesco a spiegarmi e me ne dispiaccio


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Però permettimi farfalla, *immagina *la persona tradita che pensa ai due mentre stanno allo stesso tavolo. Ora questa traditrice deve unire al suo dolore anche quello di possibili tresche dei due, o vogliamo dare ai due traditori quella particolare intelligenza ed integrità morale la dove stanno tradendo ed in faccia alla traditrice? Parlo del tradimento fine a se stesso non giudicando in base a ciò come possono essere queste al di fuori di quel mondo che si sono creati, appunto il tradimento.


Immagina appunto e giustamente si fa un'idea che potrebbe essere errata.
Tutto qui
Sul resto ripeto che sono d'accordo con voi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo so Brunetta. Probabilmente avendo vissuto una cosa simile e non ritrovandomi in nulla in questi discorsi mi riesce difficile esprimermi
> Io non dico che non ci siano casi così,. e capisco che chi è tradito pensi immediatamente a tutto questo. Non dico che sbagli dico che a volte ci si fanno film che non sono
> Questo a prescindere dalla gravità del tradimento.
> Non riesco nello scopo, ma volevo solo portare il parere di chi è stata dall'altra parte e che ha vissuto le cose in maniera diversa da come ve le immaginate a volte
> Ripeto forse sono troppo coinvolta per portare un contributo che abbia un senso


Tu avrai con la moglie una conoscenza cos' superficiale da sentirti lontana da queste situazioni. Però io la vedo diversamente. Bon senti questa. Ho un vicino di casa, con il quali ho rapporti tipo "ciao" "buon natale" "buona pasqua" e uguali con la moglie. Il tizio lo trovo gradevole (cosa difficile per me) e, se fosse libero, lo considererei. Immaginando di diventarne l'amante, mi vergognerei come una ladra a dire ancora "buon natale" alla moglie. Pure un augurio del tutto formale lo troverei vomitevole.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> bah...sicuramente ne saprai più di me...e cmq ho scritto la maggioranza...ma cmq mi rimangio quello che ho detto anche se penso che l'istinto sessuale sia meno accentuato nella donna...almeno per le mie "poche" esperienze...o almeno per noi uomini "è sempre il momento" per voi donne va bene anche tutti i giorni ma ci devono essere delle condizioni "astrali"...comunque non intendevo dire che a voi non piace...anzi...sicuramente piace più di quanto piaccia a noi...ma siete meno "animali"...ma è anche questo che vi rende "speciali".


Sti giudizi tranchant...   Ma che è sto vizio di catalogare tutti i comportamenti come se si dovesse elaborare una enciclopedia  ma le donne che hai incontrato tu saranno per lo più così, tutte no :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> e va bene...come vuoi tu...siete tutte "maiale"


Altro giudizio tranchant


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu avrai con la moglie una conoscenza cos' superficiale da sentirti lontana da queste situazioni. Però io la vedo diversamente. Bon senti questa. Ho un vicino di casa, con il quali ho rapporti tipo "ciao" "buon natale" "buona pasqua" e uguali con la moglie. Il tizio lo trovo gradevole (cosa difficile per me) e, se fosse libero, lo considererei. Immaginando di diventarne l'amante, mi vergognerei come una ladra a dire ancora "buon natale" alla moglie. Pure un augurio del tutto formale lo troverei vomitevole.


Non sono la sua amica intima, ci siamo avvicinate molto quando lei ha avuto bisogno di me, e  a quel punto ho ritenuto fosse più importante poterla aiutare che pensare che dovevo starle alla larga.
Ovvio che lei penserà, se scoprisse, che l'ho fatto con un secondo fine. Libera di farla. Intanto ha avuto l'aiuto che nessuno (e non perchè io sia brava ma per problemi logistici) poteva darle. Tutto il resto si vedrà. Da questo punto di vista rifarei duemila volte la stessa cosa.
Per quel che hai scritto tu: Io no, non mi vergognerei, se quel Buon Natale è un augurio sincero perchè questa persona passi un Buon Natale.
Non è che perchè vai a letto con lui vuoi male a lei o ti auguri che le capiti qualcosa


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Altro giudizio tranchant


Glielo abbiamo già detto rimitivo::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono la sua amica intima, ci siamo avvicinate molto quando lei ha avuto bisogno di me, e  a quel punto ho ritenuto fosse più importante poterla aiutare che pensare che dovevo starle alla larga.
> Ovvio che lei penserà, se scoprisse, che l'ho fatto con un secondo fine. Libera di farla. Intanto ha avuto l'aiuto che nessuno (e non perchè io sia brava ma per problemi logistici) poteva darle. Tutto il resto si vedrà. Da questo punto di vista rifarei duemila volte la stessa cosa.
> Per quel che hai scritto tu: Io no, non mi vergognerei, se quel Buon Natale è un augurio sincero perchè questa persona passi un Buon Natale.
> Non è che perchè vai a letto con lui vuoi male a lei o ti auguri che le capiti qualcosa


Cazzo che fegato! Un augurio sincero mentre ti trombi il marito  ?! Auguri di che, mentre mini la sua famiglia?  Nel tuo caso tu hai fatto per lei perché volevi farlo per lui. E questo non vuol dire secondo fine, ma primo, per il sentimento che ti lega a lui. Se lei avesse saputo avrebbe preferito chiedere l'elemosina.


----------



## Kid (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che hai scritto tu: Io no, non mi vergognerei, se quel Buon Natale è un augurio sincero perchè questa persona passi un Buon Natale.
> Non è che perchè vai a letto con lui vuoi male a lei o ti auguri che le capiti qualcosa


Ho capito, ma da qui a farle gli auguri ne passa.... mi sembrerebbe di pigliarla per il culo. Poi vabbè, io le donne ho smesso di cercare di capirle qualche anno fa ormai.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto parlando nei confronti dell'amica
> Se mio marito mi tradisce non me ne fregherebbe molto di sapere con chi l'ha fatto, la gravità è il gesto
> Se intendi che Circe si senta tradita anche dall'amica, allora ti do ragione. Stavo pensando solo cosa cambiava all'interno della coppia.


Ma è semplice ti hanno tradito in due : marito ed amica, devi gestire due reazioni al tradimento, direi che è più dura. Guarda ti dirò sarebbe l'unico caso nel quale mi incazzerei a bestia con l'amante di mio marito... Cacchio è mia amica


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo che fegato! Un augurio sincero mentre ti trombi il marito?!!  *Nel tuo caso tu hai fatto per lei perché volevi farlo per lui*. Se lei avesse saputo avrebbe preferito chiedere l'elemosina.


No, l'ho fatto perchè una famiglia che conosco era in difficoltà. Esattamente coem farei per qualunque persona alla quale voglio bene
Sull'elemosina non lo so. Io preferirei che una donna, che conosco e con la quale lui sta bene, mi aiutasse con un figlio piuttosto che abbandonarlo a se stesso per mesi. 
E ripeto se sapesse penserebbe che l'ho fatto con un secondo fine. Chi se ne frega.

Sulla prima parte, cosa c'entra il trombarmi il marito con il sperare che lei stia bene
Mica le auguro del male perchè le trombo il marito. A parte il fatto che non sto violentando nessuno







P.S. Ok Minerva ammetto ho sbagliato io. Hai ragione tu


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma da qui a farle gli auguri ne passa.... mi sembrerebbe di pigliarla per il culo. Poi vabbè, io le donne ho smesso di cercare di capirle qualche anno fa ormai.


Boh io non vi capisco.....Sarò sbagliata io
Ma se tu ti trombi una, in automatico speri che suo marito passi un Natale di merda o peggio?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è semplice ti hanno tradito in due : *marito ed amica, devi gestire due reazioni al tradimento*, direi che è più dura. Guarda ti dirò sarebbe l'unico caso nel quale mi incazzerei a bestia con l'amante di mio marito... Cacchio è mia amica



Ma questo lo dico dall'inizio....Ragazzi sarò dislesicca.....


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

mi sembra logico, augurare buon natale ... 

si spera, che duri almeno fino dopo natale la giulata col marito!

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sembra logico, augurare buon natale ...
> 
> ...



Che cazzata.
Davvero


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, l'ho fatto perchè una famiglia che conosco era in difficoltà. Esattamente coem farei per qualunque persona alla quale voglio bene
> Sull'elemosina non lo so. Io preferirei che una donna, che conosco e con la quale lui sta bene, mi aiutasse con un figlio piuttosto che abbandonarlo a se stesso per mesi.
> E ripeto se sapesse penserebbe che l'ho fatto con un secondo fine. Chi se ne frega.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace sei tu che credi di essere stata di aiuto (e comprendo che dire di no avrebbe fatto scoprire tutto e non avresti potuto) ma manchi di empatia nei confronti di chi viene tradito. Comprensibile.


----------



## Kid (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io non vi capisco.....Sarò sbagliata io
> Ma se tu ti trombi una, in automatico speri che suo marito passi un Natale di merda o peggio?


No io tenterei di troncare il rapporto con quello che rimane della coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace *sei tu che credi di essere stata di aiuto *(e comprendo che dire di no avrebbe fatto scoprire tutto e non avresti potuto) ma manchi di empatia nei confronti di chi viene tradito. Comprensibile.


No i fatti dimostrano che lo sono stata, e l'accettare o meno non ha avuto nulla a che vedere con l'essere o non essere scoperta.
In quel momento quel bambino era più importante di tutto anche del fatto che mi avessero scoperto...

Mi sembra di aver ampiamente dimostrato anche qui l'empatia con chi viene tradito. Va bè lasciamo perdere


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No io tenterei di troncare il rapporto con quello che rimane della coppia.


E su questo posso essere d'accordo. Io non ci sono riuscita o forse non l'ho voluto abbastanza.
Ma mi sembra un altro discorso


----------



## Kid (13 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No io tenterei di troncare il rapporto con quello che rimane della coppia.


Cioè: tu dovresti tentare di immaginarti di essere beccata. Con che faccia andresti poi ad affrontare lei? Per me è inconcepibile. Come con l'amante di mia moglie (ma sentiti esclusa dal paragone, cara Farfy): con che cavolo di faccia da cubo ti fingi mio amico mentre ti trombi mia moglie?


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che cazzata.
> Davvero



Ciao,

vedi ... per me, è proprio una cosa di BASE ...

molto più importante di quanto tu possa immaginare. 

e ti dirò, affinché adulti si fanno del male con delle storie di letto,
m'interessa solo fino ad un certo punto ... 

ma portiamo questo principio fuori ... su decisioni che prendiamo tutti i santi giorni ...
allargandolo ... mi rende solo triste ... lo svincolarsi da conseguenze che derivano 
dalle nostre decisioni ... 

sienne

... cazzata o no ... se lo viene a scoprire ... il buon natale, se ne è andata ...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vedi ... per me, è proprio una cosa di BASE ...
> 
> ...


Ma ovvio che lei lo percepisce così
Io sto dicendo che anche se vado a letto con suo marito non ho motivo per non augurarmi che il suo sia un buon natale. 
Lei puó pensare giustamente quello che meglio crede. Io so la mia motivazione.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No i fatti dimostrano che lo sono stata, e l'accettare o meno non ha avuto nulla a che vedere con l'essere o non essere scoperta.
> In quel momento quel bambino era più importante di tutto anche del fatto che mi avessero scoperto...
> 
> Mi sembra di aver ampiamente dimostrato anche qui l'empatia con chi viene tradito. Va bè lasciamo perdere


E certo che sei stata d'aiuto! Ma lei non sapeva! In questo tipo si situazione manchi di empatia perché è una cosa che hai vissuto (con le tue "buone" intenzioni) e naturalmente il tuo punto di vista prevale. Questo spiega la tua ostinazione. Hai amiche immagino. Prova a immaginare che una con la quale sei in confidenza vada con tuo marito. Forse riesci a intuire.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che lei lo percepisce così
> Io sto dicendo che anche se vado a letto con suo marito non ho motivo per non augurarmi che il suo sia un buon natale.
> Lei puó pensare giustamente quello che meglio crede. *Io so la mia motivazione*.



Ciao,

perfetto! ... solo quella conta!

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E certo che sei stata d'aiuto! Ma lei non sapeva! In questo tipo si situazione manchi di empatia perché è una cosa che hai vissuto (con le tue "buone" intenzioni) e naturalmente il tuo punto di vista prevale. Questo spiega la tua ostinazione. Hai amiche immagino. Prova a immaginare che una con la quale sei in confidenza vada con tuo marito. Forse riesci a intuire.


HO CAPITO.L'HO SCRITTO 15 VOLTE.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> perfetto! ... solo quella conta!
> 
> sienne


Scusa Sienne. É ironico?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2013)

so che può sembrare strano o ambiguo ma mi trovo sia a comprendere ciò che afferma Farfalla che ciò che afferma Brunetta, in linea di massima potrei esser più in accordo con Brunetta ma da come FArfalla parla della sua esperienza Diretta comprendo che era riuscita a scindere l'amore (?) che provava per il suo amante e l'aiuto necessario alla moglie del suo amante e che abbia agito nei confronti di lei comunque con un intento sincero L'animo umano e complicatissimo ma meraviglioso sotto certi punti di vista e quindi non fatico a credere alla sincerità del gesto offerto da FArfalla... Poi certo farfalla se la moglie lo viene a scoprire ti Mazzola ma è un rischio che credo ogni amante e/o traditore sanno mettere in conto


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Sienne. É ironico?



Ciao,

vedi ... avevo allargato il discorso ...

ma anche io non vengo capita ... 

e capisco ... che è la motivazione dei singoli che conta!

il resto ... se ci lascia le penne ... ma chi se ne frega! 

non era compreso nel pacchetto dell'intenzione!

Capito ... perfetto ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è ostinazione! Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e lo riconosci anche tu, se non si tocca questo argomento. Free non lo so, tende a essere tignosetta su singole parole o frasi, non solo con me. Si diverte un po' a polemizzare. Simy non capisco perché mi sembra che in altri casi abbia avuto posizioni diverse. Posso sbagliare.


Ma dei, dei dei...
E la tua di ostinazione?
Tu oggetivizzi e assolutizzi cose che sono valide per te, per quelli che la pensano come te, e che non saranno tali per tutte le persone...

Secondo te, quel giovane americano negli anni 70, tentava di portare via due kili di Haschish dalla Turchia se avesse saputo che si beccava un ergastolo eh?

Certo che puoi sbagliare, il guaio inizia sempre quando sei tu a sbagliare e non ci riesci ad ammetterlo manco morta.

QUi vediamo che il tradimento bene o male è sempre la stessa sporca faccenda, ma siccome gli attori cambiano, ognuno reagisce secondo la propria sensibilità.

Ovvio che si evince sempre l'intolleranza verso chi la pensa differente, no?

Così abbiamo chi dice, se dev'essere meglio che lo faccia con na puttana, e chi dice, se lo facesse con una puttana non lo perdonerei mai.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> so che può sembrare strano o ambiguo ma mi trovo sia a comprendere ciò che afferma Farfalla che ciò che afferma Brunetta, in linea di massima potrei esser più in accordo con Brunetta ma da come FArfalla parla della sua esperienza Diretta comprendo che era riuscita a scindere l'amore (?) che provava per il suo amante e l'aiuto necessario alla moglie del suo amante e che abbia agito nei confronti di lei comunque con un intento sincero L'animo umano e complicatissimo ma meraviglioso sotto certi punti di vista e quindi non fatico a credere alla sincerità del gesto offerto da FArfalla... Poi certo farfalla se la moglie lo viene a scoprire ti Mazzola ma è un rischio che credo ogni amante e/o traditore sanno mettere in conto


Dove sei stata fino ad ora
Quotissimo
Ancge il finale


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

per quanto possiamo aprire la mente conta sempre tanto l'esperienza personale...è troppo difficile l'obiettività vera.
farfalla, poi  ha questa tendenza a sentirsi ..."additata" ogni qual volta si presentano questi discorsi...non riesce mai a sentirsi fuori causa,almeno è  l'impressione che ho.
sei sempre del'idea che non sia persa?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vedi ... avevo allargato il discorso ...
> 
> ...


No non hai capito o non mi sono spiegata
Non penso che conti solo la mia motivazione, credo che conti anche la mia motivazione.

Sul resto non commento
Non mi conosci e ti assicuro che se fossi una che del resto se ne frega avrei fatto scelte ben diverse nella mia vita


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> so che può sembrare strano o ambiguo ma mi trovo sia a comprendere ciò che afferma Farfalla che ciò che afferma Brunetta, in linea di massima potrei esser più in accordo con Brunetta ma da come FArfalla parla della sua esperienza Diretta comprendo che era riuscita a scindere l'amore (?) che provava per il suo amante e l'aiuto necessario alla moglie del suo amante e che abbia agito nei confronti di lei comunque con un intento sincero L'animo umano e complicatissimo ma meraviglioso sotto certi punti di vista e quindi non fatico a credere alla sincerità del gesto offerto da FArfalla... Poi certo farfalla se la moglie lo viene a scoprire ti Mazzola ma è un rischio che credo ogni amante e/o traditore sanno mettere in conto


La capisco anch'io. Ma lo scindere non è mai così netto come ci si auspica. e nel farlo si tende a minimizzare quel che fa male agli altri o ci farebbe mal giudicare da noi stessi. L'altro giorno ho rubato una sciocchezza da 1€. In realtà non ne avevo alcuna intenzione, ma non ricordavo di averla presa e sopra avevo cose pesanti. Alla cassa automatica ho segnato tutto, dimenticando quella cosa. Arrivata all'auto per caricare l'ho trovata. So che avrei dovuto tornare indietro e pagarla . Non avevo voglia di fare la strada sotto la pioggia, rifare la fila e pagare. Così mi son detta che il magazzino poteva sopportare la perdita di un euro. Non mi piace considerarmi ladra.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto possiamo aprire la mente conta sempre tanto l'esperienza personale...è troppo difficile l'obiettività vera.
> farfalla, poi  ha questa tendenza a sentirsi ..."additata" ogni qual volta si presentano questi discorsi...non riesce mai a sentirsi fuori causa,almeno è  l'impressione che ho.
> sei sempre del'idea che non sia persa?


Ho già detto che avevi ragione tu e il conte aggiungo
Non è sentirmi presa in causa e che mi piacerebbe un confronto tra esperienze diverse ma é davvero faticoso a volte
Io ho fatto quello che ho fatto e rifareu esattamente tutto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> so che può sembrare strano o ambiguo ma mi trovo sia a comprendere ciò che afferma Farfalla che ciò che afferma Brunetta, in linea di massima potrei esser più in accordo con Brunetta ma da come FArfalla parla della sua esperienza Diretta comprendo che era riuscita a scindere l'amore (?) che provava per il suo amante e l'aiuto necessario alla moglie del suo amante e che abbia agito nei confronti di lei comunque con un intento sincero L'animo umano e complicatissimo ma meraviglioso sotto certi punti di vista e quindi non fatico a credere alla sincerità del gesto offerto da FArfalla... Poi certo farfalla se la moglie lo viene a scoprire ti Mazzola ma è un rischio che credo ogni amante e/o traditore sanno mettere in conto


Penso anch'io così, e quando la mazzola, non ci saranno sconti per il suo aiuto, che suonerà ipocrita e falso.
Però è anche vero che Brunetta è rigida come un manico di scopa.
Se fosse un magistrato, Ankara sarebbe un posto ideale per lei.

E va con gli assiomi no?
Ti ha tradito?
Ahi ahi ahi ahi...adesso tu ti DEVI separare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto possiamo aprire la mente conta sempre tanto l'esperienza personale...è troppo difficile l'obiettività vera.
> farfalla, poi  ha questa tendenza a sentirsi ..."additata" ogni qual volta si presentano questi discorsi...non riesce mai a sentirsi fuori causa,almeno è  l'impressione che ho.
> sei sempre del'idea che non sia persa?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso anch'io così, e quando la mazzola, non ci saranno sconti per il suo aiuto, che suonerà ipocrita e falso.
> Però è anche vero che Brunetta è rigida come un manico di scopa.
> Se fosse un magistrato, Ankara sarebbe un posto ideale per lei.
> 
> ...


Lo so. E nonostante tutto sei riuscito a farmi sorridere


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho già detto che avevi ragione tu e il conte aggiungo
> Non è sentirmi presa in causa e che mi piacerebbe un confronto tra esperienze diverse ma é davvero faticoso a volte
> *Io ho fatto quello che ho fatto e rifareu esattamente tutto*


immagino, come molti.
hai ragione sul confronto ma spesso parti proprio come punta sul vivo anche quando il discorso è generale e non può arrivare alle sfumature inerenti al tuo caso.
non avevo letto avessi cambiato idea


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La capisco anch'io. Ma lo scindere non è mai così netto come ci si auspica. e nel farlo si tende a minimizzare quel che fa male agli altri o ci farebbe mal giudicare da noi stessi. L'altro giorno ho rubato una sciocchezza da 1€. In realtà non ne avevo alcuna intenzione, ma non ricordavo di averla presa e sopra avevo cose pesanti. Alla cassa automatica ho segnato tutto, dimenticando quella cosa. Arrivata all'auto per caricare l'ho trovata. So che avrei dovuto tornare indietro e pagarla . Non avevo voglia di fare la strada sotto la pioggia, rifare la fila e pagare. Così mi son detta che il magazzino poteva sopportare la perdita di un euro. Non mi piace considerarmi ladra.


Ecco appunto.
Ma magari in certi contesti e con certe persone
quel tuo euro
poteva costarti la vita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se non vuoi che nessuno ti consideri ladra, dovevi, per correttezza sistemare la faccenda.

Così hai aperto la via al sospetto...


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non hai capito o non mi sono spiegata
> Non penso che conti solo la mia motivazione, credo che conti anche la mia motivazione.
> 
> Sul resto non commento
> Non mi conosci e ti assicuro che se fossi una che del resto se ne frega avrei fatto scelte ben diverse nella mia vita


Ciao,

che sia chiaro,

è uno scambio di opinioni ...

non un giudizio su una persona! 

io parlo di un principio che sta alla base ...
non ho detto, che se lo si attua in un ambito della vita, 
lo si faccia automaticamente ovunque ... 
e di conseguenza, si è una bruttissima persona ...
ma chi sono io, a poter affermare una cosa del genere!!!!!!!!

in altre situazioni, so di sbagliare ... tutto qua. 

se te la prendi ... mi dispiace ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto possiamo aprire la mente conta sempre tanto l'esperienza personale...è troppo difficile l'obiettività vera.
> farfalla, poi  ha questa tendenza a sentirsi ..."additata" ogni qual volta si presentano questi discorsi...non riesce mai a sentirsi fuori causa,almeno è  l'impressione che ho.
> sei sempre del'idea che non sia persa?





farfalla ha detto:


> Ho già detto che avevi ragione tu e il conte aggiungo
> Non è sentirmi presa in causa e che mi piacerebbe un confronto tra esperienze diverse ma é davvero faticoso a volte
> Io ho fatto quello che ho fatto e rifareu esattamente tutto


Con sta storia mi avete rotto le balle. Se sta tizia la pensava come me mi spiace che non ci sia.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Con sta storia mi avete rotto le balle. *Se sta tizia la pensava come me mi spiace che non ci sia.


pazienza.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Ma magari in certi contesti e con certe persone
> quel tuo euro
> poteva costarti la vita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


E' quello che ho scritto. Non capisci o fai finta?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pazienza.


Simpaticissima.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Simpaticissima.


mai stata , come sai


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mai stata , come sai


Non lo so. Ora non lo sei.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

ad ogni modo io non capisco tutte le distinzioni che tengono in maggior riguardo la lealtà nell'amicizia e al secondo posto il rapporto di coppia


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo io non capisco tutte le distinzioni che tengono in maggior riguardo la lealtà nell'amicizia e al secondo posto il rapporto di coppia



Ciao,

sinceramente ... neanche io ...

proprio perché, il rapporto di coppia, come lo intendo io,
è un rapporto di una grande amicizia in primo luogo ... 

non da senso ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con sta storia mi avete rotto le balle. Se sta tizia la pensava come me mi spiace che non ci sia.


Ma la finisci o no di pigliarci per il culo?
Almeno potevi tornare come Persa Rintronata o Persa Ritornata...

Ma non puoi pretendere che tu sia l'unica intelligente e tutti gli altri stupidi...

Pecchi di superbia
e lì ti fotti.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove sei stata fino ad ora
> Quotissimo
> Ancge il finale


A incasinarmi la vita   e' che nonostante sia una tradita non posso pensare che tutte le amanti siano solo stronze e le mogli o fidanzate solo sante ( potete mettere tutto anche al maschile ) ... In linea di massima non credo che si tradisca per far del male e paradossalmente nemmeno i seriali (traditori- li semmai c' è un problema diverso, di personalità immatura ) poi ci sono le eccezioni come la storia di Circe


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2013)

Scoparsi l'amica, con l'amica consenziente è alto tradimento.
A prescindere.
Mostrizzerei lei e lui in ugual maniera. Non perdonerei e vomiterei.
Ho sempre detto che lo vedo come un incesto.
Parlo di amica amica.
E io mai. E poi mai. Potrei farlo.
Gli uomini delle amiche sono senza sesso totalmente.
A prescindere pure loro. Almeno finchè stanno con le amiche.
Dopo. Liberi tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scoparsi l'amica, con l'amica consenziente è alto tradimento.
> A prescindere.
> Mostrizzerei lei e lui in ugual maniera. Non perdonerei e vomiterei.
> Ho sempre detto che lo vedo come un incesto.
> ...


Ma sta tenta
A decidre quanto è grave un tradimento: è il tradito.
Secondo la sua sensibilità e secondo tanti altri fattori, secondo l'immagine che lui aveva dell'altra persona.

Sai che disse quel marito beccato?
Uèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè...ma quante storie per u bucchino...

Tu sei così...altre donne son cosà...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La capisco anch'io. Ma lo scindere non è mai così netto come ci si auspica. e nel farlo si tende a minimizzare quel che fa male agli altri o ci farebbe mal giudicare da noi stessi. L'altro giorno ho rubato una sciocchezza da 1€. In realtà non ne avevo alcuna intenzione, ma non ricordavo di averla presa e sopra avevo cose pesanti. Alla cassa automatica ho segnato tutto, dimenticando quella cosa. Arrivata all'auto per caricare l'ho trovata. So che avrei dovuto tornare indietro e pagarla . Non avevo voglia di fare la strada sotto la pioggia, rifare la fila e pagare. Così mi son detta che il magazzino poteva sopportare la perdita di un euro. Non mi piace considerarmi ladra.


Questo è più un peccato veniale che ladra   Comunque tornando a bomba, il riuscire a scindere dipende dalla storia, dalla personalità coinvolta da variabili che cambiano di volta in volta... Non è sempre così ovvio


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la finisci o no di pigliarci per il culo?
> Almeno potevi tornare come Persa Rintronata o Persa Ritornata...
> 
> Ma non puoi pretendere che tu sia l'unica intelligente e tutti gli altri stupidi...
> ...


tu taci che eri quello che i nick non si sindacavano...ora perché lei non ti sta bene dici il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scoparsi l'amica, con l'amica consenziente è alto tradimento.
> A prescindere.
> Mostrizzerei lei e lui in ugual maniera. Non perdonerei e vomiterei.
> Ho sempre detto che lo vedo come un incesto.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scoparsi l'amica, con l'amica consenziente è alto tradimento.
> A prescindere.
> Mostrizzerei lei e lui in ugual maniera. Non perdonerei e vomiterei.
> Ho sempre detto che lo vedo come un incesto.
> ...


e io parlo di compagno compagno


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta
> A decidre quanto è grave un tradimento: è il tradito.
> Secondo la sua sensibilità e secondo tanti altri fattori, secondo l'immagine che lui aveva dell'altra persona.
> 
> ...


be'insomma..dalle amiche della moglie bisogna stare lontani...Contastro..stavolta Teba ha ragione..e'raro ma e'cosi'


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto parlando nei confronti dell'amica
> Se mio marito mi tradisce non me ne fregherebbe molto di sapere con chi l'ha fatto, *la gravità è il gesto*
> Se intendi che Circe si senta tradita anche dall'amica, allora ti do ragione. Stavo pensando solo cosa cambiava all'interno della coppia.


 Io non penso sia così. I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Tant'è che alcuni si riescono a perdonare, altri no. Se mio marito mi avesse tradita con un'amica, forse mi sarei sentita, oltre che tradita, anche un po' presa per il culo. Perché ci sarebbero state tutta una serie di circostanze in cui io sarei stata presente a gesti, sguardi, silenzi e sottintesi che, a posteriori, mi avrebbero fatto sentire una povera idiota. Difficile per una persona che non è mai stata tradita capire quanto contino i dettagli... quanto sia dolorosa quella compulsione tipica del tradito a ripensare a giorni particolari e dettagli insignificanti cercando di ricordare scene già vissute alla luce di una nuova consapevolezza. Ricordo che per me, avendo saputo che mio marito si era concesso un pomeriggio di sesso il giorno prima del suo compleanno, era diventato un tormento ricordarmi mentre, lo stesso pomeriggio, giravo per negozi a comprare il suo regalo e ordinare la torta. Ammetto che ogni tanto ci penso ancora adesso, a quanto fossero mal ripagate la mia ingenuità e la mia fiducia. Un mio caro amico, tradito dalla sua fidanzata con un collega che lui conosceva bene, si era tormentato per mesi ricordando quante volte l'avesse accompagnata a casa di lui, credendo di portarla a discutere di lavoro. Chi viene tradito spesso si maledice proprio per quella buona fede così mal riposta... è uno degli scogli più duri da superare. E sono tanti i ricordi che deve rivivere chi sa di aver condiviso molti momenti 'inconsapevoli' in compagnia del traditore e del suo amante. Tutto questo cambia (e di molto, credo) la percezione del tradito, aumenta la sua rabbia, il suo dolore, la sua incredulità. E può mettere a dura prova la sua fiducia nel mondo in generale. Detto questo, la cosa bella è che poi tutto 'sto dolore passa, o, almeno, si riesce a padroneggiare. E forse anche a volgerlo al positivo, come ogni esperienza


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo è più un peccato veniale che ladra   Comunque tornando a bomba, il riuscire a scindere dipende dalla storia, dalla personalità coinvolta da variabili che cambiano di volta in volta... Non è sempre così ovvio


Ho fatto l'esempio, reale, perché anche per una mancanza lieve, si innescano meccanismi di scissione e autoassoluzione. So che altri non si sentono in colpa per una sciocchezza del genere ma io sì. Ma ho fatto in modo di non sentirmici. In effetti L'Ikea non andrà in rovina per un euro . Figuriamoci se non si innescano simili meccanismi per cose più pesanti. Lo capisco benissimo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

se amo una persona pretendo  e do lealtà esattamente come nell'amicizia...mi pare naturale


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


anche per te l'amicizia è più importante ?


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non penso sia così. I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Tant'è che alcuni si riescono a perdonare, altri no. Se mio marito mi avesse tradita con un'amica, forse mi sarei sentita, oltre che tradita, anche un po' presa per il culo. Perché ci sarebbero state tutta una serie di circostanze in cui io sarei stata presente a gesti, sguardi, silenzi e sottintesi che, a posteriori, mi avrebbero fatto sentire una povera idiota. Difficile per una persona che non è mai stata tradita capire quanto contino i dettagli... quanto sia dolorosa quella compulsione tipica del tradito a ripensare a giorni particolari e dettagli insignificanti cercando di ricordare scene già vissute alla luce di una nuova consapevolezza. Ricordo che per me, avendo saputo che mio marito si era concesso un pomeriggio di sesso il giorno prima del suo compleanno, era diventato un tormento ricordarmi mentre, lo stesso pomeriggio, giravo per negozi a comprare il suo regalo e ordinare la torta. Ammetto che ogni tanto ci penso ancora adesso, a quanto fossero mal ripagate la mia ingenuità e la mia fiducia. Un mio caro amico, tradito dalla sua fidanzata con un collega che lui conosceva bene, si era tormentato per mesi ricordando quante volte l'avesse accompagnata a casa di lui, credendo di portarla a discutere di lavoro. Chi viene tradito spesso si maledice proprio per quella buona fede così mal riposta... è uno degli scogli più duri da superare. E sono tanti i ricordi che deve rivivere chi sa di aver condiviso molti momenti 'inconsapevoli' in compagnia del traditore e del suo amante. Tutto questo cambia (e di molto, credo) la percezione del tradito, aumenta la sua rabbia, il suo dolore, la sua incredulità. E può mettere a dura prova la sua fiducia nel mondo in generale. Detto questo, la cosa bella è che poi tutto 'sto dolore passa, o, almeno, si riesce a padroneggiare. E forse anche a volgerlo al positivo, come ogni esperienza



Ciao cara ...  

belle parole!

quoto!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non penso sia così. I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Tant'è che alcuni si riescono a perdonare, altri no. Se mio marito mi avesse tradita con un'amica, forse mi sarei sentita, oltre che tradita, anche un po' presa per il culo. Perché ci sarebbero state tutta una serie di circostanze in cui io sarei stata presente a gesti, sguardi, silenzi e sottintesi che, a posteriori, mi avrebbero fatto sentire una povera idiota. Difficile per una persona che non è mai stata tradita capire quanto contino i dettagli... quanto sia dolorosa quella compulsione tipica del tradito a ripensare a giorni particolari e dettagli insignificanti cercando di ricordare scene già vissute alla luce di una nuova consapevolezza. Ricordo che per me, avendo saputo che mio marito si era concesso un pomeriggio di sesso il giorno prima del suo compleanno, era diventato un tormento ricordarmi mentre, lo stesso pomeriggio, giravo per negozi a comprare il suo regalo e ordinare la torta. Ammetto che ogni tanto ci penso ancora adesso, a quanto fossero mal ripagate la mia ingenuità e la mia fiducia. Un mio caro amico, tradito dalla sua fidanzata con un collega che lui conosceva bene, si era tormentato per mesi ricordando quante volte l'avesse accompagnata a casa di lui, credendo di portarla a discutere di lavoro. Chi viene tradito spesso si maledice proprio per quella buona fede così mal riposta... è uno degli scogli più duri da superare. E sono tanti i ricordi che deve rivivere chi sa di aver condiviso molti momenti 'inconsapevoli' in compagnia del traditore e del suo amante. Tutto questo cambia (e di molto, credo) la percezione del tradito, aumenta la sua rabbia, il suo dolore, la sua incredulità. E può mettere a dura prova la sua fiducia nel mondo in generale. Detto questo, la cosa bella è che poi tutto 'sto dolore passa, o, almeno, si riesce a padroneggiare. E forse anche a volgerlo al positivo, come ogni esperienza


:up: Quoto anche le virgole i punti e i punti e virgola!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche per te l'amicizia è più importante ?


No. Le amiche non le sposo e non riuscirei a viverci insieme. Ma un compagno è anche un amico. Se non è compagno e non è amico è niente.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non penso sia così. I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Tant'è che alcuni si riescono a perdonare, altri no. Se mio marito mi avesse tradita con un'amica, forse mi sarei sentita, oltre che tradita, anche un po' presa per il culo. Perché ci sarebbero state tutta una serie di circostanze in cui io sarei stata presente a gesti, sguardi, silenzi e sottintesi che, a posteriori, mi avrebbero fatto sentire una povera idiota. Difficile per una persona che non è mai stata tradita capire quanto contino i dettagli... quanto sia dolorosa quella compulsione tipica del tradito a ripensare a giorni particolari e dettagli insignificanti cercando di ricordare scene già vissute alla luce di una nuova consapevolezza. Ricordo che per me, avendo saputo che mio marito si era concesso un pomeriggio di sesso il giorno prima del suo compleanno, era diventato un tormento ricordarmi mentre, lo stesso pomeriggio, giravo per negozi a comprare il suo regalo e ordinare la torta. Ammetto che ogni tanto ci penso ancora adesso, a quanto fossero mal ripagate la mia ingenuità e la mia fiducia. Un mio caro amico, tradito dalla sua fidanzata con un collega che lui conosceva bene, si era tormentato per mesi ricordando quante volte l'avesse accompagnata a casa di lui, credendo di portarla a discutere di lavoro. Chi viene tradito spesso si maledice proprio per quella buona fede così mal riposta... è uno degli scogli più duri da superare. E sono tanti i ricordi che deve rivivere chi sa di aver condiviso molti momenti 'inconsapevoli' in compagnia del traditore e del suo amante. Tutto questo cambia (e di molto, credo) la percezione del tradito, aumenta la sua rabbia, il suo dolore, la sua incredulità.* E può mettere a dura prova la sua fiducia nel mondo in generale. Detto questo, la cosa bella è che poi tutto 'sto dolore passa, o, almeno, si riesce a padroneggiare. E forse anche a volgerlo al positivo, come ogni esperienza*


al solito intervento misurato e onesto.ciao sole


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Le amiche non le sposo e non riuscirei a viverci insieme. Ma un compagno è anche un amico. Se non è compagno e non è amico è niente.


appunto...:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'insomma..dalle amiche della moglie bisogna stare lontani...Contastro..stavolta Teba ha ragione..e'raro ma e'cosi'


Ma se tua moglie ti becca...
Lei deciderà quanto è grave il tuo tradimento
e lei deciderà la pena da infliggerti e lì mi sa che un carcere turco
sarebbe un paradiso al confronto!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi anch'io sto lontano dalle amiche della moglie, 
ma per altre ragioni 
che non è bene qui mentovare
altrimenti sparano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> che sia chiaro,
> 
> ...


No scusami forse ha ragione minerva mi sento troppo chiamata in causa e cerco di far valere le mie ragioni
Non mi riconosco in certe discussioni e reagisco


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No scusami forse ha ragione minerva mi sento troppo chiamata in causa e cerco di far valere le mie ragioni
> Non mi riconosco in certe discussioni e reagisco


Ma in questo caso hai riportato una tua esperienza diretta, mi sembra giusto che tu sia intervenuta :up:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se tua moglie ti becca...
> Lei deciderà quanto è grave il tuo tradimento
> e lei deciderà la pena da infliggerti e lì mi sa che un carcere turco
> sarebbe un paradiso al confronto!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No scusami forse ha ragione minerva mi sento troppo chiamata in causa e cerco di far valere le mie ragioni
> Non mi riconosco in certe discussioni e reagisco



Ciao,

OK ... ci scusiamo a vicenda ... :smile:

e così, la dico tutta pure io ...

reagisco forte, proprio perché anche io ne sono coinvolta. 
non riguarda il tradimento ... non ho sette stomachi. 
Di rimuginare ho finito da un po'.

Ma questo principio ... mi tocca molto! 
Mi manda ... quasi quasi in orbita ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma in questo caso hai riportato una tua esperienza diretta, mi sembra giusto che tu sia intervenuta :up:


Ciao,

ma certo! e lo devo fare sempre!

Ci scusiamo ... per dei toni? ... 
Cioè ... non si tratta di offendere ...
Qui stanno le scuse ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No scusami forse ha ragione minerva mi sento troppo chiamata in causa e cerco di far valere le mie ragioni
> Non mi riconosco in certe discussioni e reagisco


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh seeeeeeee.....gufo della Sacra Mona..con un piano diabolico sono riuscito a far sapere a mia moglie,che quella che sospettava essere la mia amante,in realta'e'catenaccio,quindi per me puo'essere solo amica.Ora e'tranquilla..
> non sapendo che in realta',mica li becco........se tu non porti sfiga..........
> 
> ora racconti delle amiche tu pero'........


eh seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
La mia mi risponderebbe
ah caro perchè se non era un catenaccio te la facevi?

Amico io non parlo delle mie amiche qui dentro.

Capisci?
Non c'è il clima giusto per certe cose...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OK ... ci scusiamo a vicenda ... :smile:
> 
> ...


E' ben perché siamo coinvolte che siamo qui! Anch'io non rimugino però se mi sembra che si stia negando la differenza in sé delle situazioni mi "ostino" a ribadirla. Certamente anche per chi è dall'altra parte c'è una differenza. Bisogna riuscire a comprendere le differenze. Questo non è facilissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma certo! e lo devo fare sempre!
> 
> ...


Scusarsi di che? Nessuno ha offeso nessuno. Se, parlando del mio proprio sentire, ho detto che provo disgusto non ho mica offeso. Non devo negare il mio sentire.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> eh seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> La mia mi risponderebbe
> ah caro perchè se non era un catenaccio te la facevi?
> 
> ...


be'lei,senza falsa modestia,sa che non andrei mai con una  donna infinitamente peggiore di lei.........
e non crederebbe d'altro canto che potessi essere io,Dio me ne scampi qualcuno mi vedesse,quando sono con la burdela...no???

fregatene..parla....incendiamo sto mortorio piangente


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' ben perché siamo coinvolte che siamo qui! Anch'io non rimugino però se mi sembra che si stia negando la differenza in sé delle situazioni mi "ostino" a ribadirla. Certamente anche per chi è dall'altra parte c'è una differenza. Bisogna riuscire a comprendere le differenze. Questo non è facilissimo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusarsi di che? Nessuno ha offeso nessuno. Se, parlando del mio proprio sentire, ho detto che provo disgusto non ho mica offeso. Non devo negare il mio sentire.



Ciao Brunetta,

credo che si sia capito, coma la penso a riguardo ... :smile:

ma ho difficoltà a capire, come vengo letta ...
cioè, io mi sono scusata, se ho toccato qualcosa fuori dal ragionamento. 
o se qualcuno si sente "offeso" come persona ... buhh ... non mi percepisco  ...

ma sulla mia idea ... come la sento ... vivo ... quella è, e quella cerco di far capire. 
e non mi riesce tanto bene ... a volte ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> credo che si sia capito, coma la penso a riguardo ... :smile:
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' ben perché siamo coinvolte che siamo qui! Anch'io non rimugino però se mi sembra che si stia negando la differenza in sé delle situazioni mi "ostino" a ribadirla. Certamente anche per chi è dall'altra parte c'è una differenza. Bisogna riuscire a comprendere le differenze. Questo non è facilissimo.


hai ragione


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scoparsi l'amica, con l'amica consenziente è alto tradimento.
> A prescindere.
> Mostrizzerei lei e lui in ugual maniera. Non perdonerei e vomiterei.
> Ho sempre detto che lo vedo come un incesto.
> ...



vabbè ma una così mica è amica
l'amicizia è cosa seria


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'lei,senza falsa modestia,sa che non andrei mai con una  donna infinitamente peggiore di lei.........
> e non crederebbe d'altro canto che potessi essere io,Dio me ne scampi qualcuno mi vedesse,quando sono con la burdela...no???
> 
> fregatene..parla...*.incendiamo sto mortorio piangente*



troppo umido, non piglia fuoco:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma una così mica è amica
> l'amicizia è cosa seria


Il matrimonio e i figli invece sono una barzelletta.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il matrimonio e i figli invece sono una barzelletta.


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusate ... ma questa tocca il punto!

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> troppo umido, non piglia fuoco:mrgreen:


Ciao pink panther,sei sempre sintetica ma rendi bene  l'idea.troppi derelitti,qua'dentro...forse saro'terra terra io.ma opto per altra ipotesi..


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Provo a spiegarmi...

Quello che volevo dire è che se il mio compagno mi tradisce con un'amica io reagisco allo stesso modo che se mi tradisse con una perfetta sconosciuta; di contro però mentre non "colpevolizzerei" una perfetta sconosciuta mi incazzerei a bestia se dall'altra parte ci fosse quella che IO consideravo un'amica... mi sentirei doppiamente tradita, da lui e da lei: la differenza, secondo me, sta nel fatto che il tradimento è "doppio"

Per quanto riguarda lui io credo che non lo riterrei doppiamente stronzo... mi ha tradita punto, nel bene o nel male mi ha mancata di rispetto, anzi, in due mi hanno mancato di rispetto. 

Ho letto esempio di "possibili" conversazioni... ecco io le ritengo poco "credibili", ne senso che credo che sia più facile che si parli "male" della compagna con una perfetta sconosciuta piuttosto che con una "pseudo-amica"

Nel mio caso specifico posso dire che il mio ex mi ha fatto conoscere la sua amante (una sua collega) come se nulla fosse portandomela a casa il giorno di Pasqua perchè era a casa da sola dicendomi che siccome non era di Roma e non aveva la famiglia qui avrebbe passato le feste da sola... e io l'ho fatta venire a pranzo da noi.... e per di più, quando io ero in ufficio, loro si trastullavano beatamente nel mio letto.... quindi, stando a quanto detto finora, tutto questo è meno grave solo perchè lei per me era una perfetta sconosciuta? io credo di no.... 

spero di essermi spiegata....


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il matrimonio e i figli invece sono una barzelletta.



per te
per me lascio parlare i fatti...miei


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi...
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è che se il mio compagno mi tradisce con un'amica io reagisco allo stesso modo che se mi tradisse con una perfetta sconosciuta; di contro però mentre non "colpevolizzerei" una perfetta sconosciuta mi incazzerei a bestia se dall'altra parte ci fosse quella che IO consideravo un'amica... mi sentirei doppiamente tradita, da lui e da lei: la differenza, secondo me, sta nel fatto che il tradimento è "doppio"
> 
> ...


Lei non era un'amica ma non era una perfetta sconosciuta perché te l'ha portata in casa. Il gusto di avere una complicità alle tue spalle l'hanno avuta lo stesso. Non è egocentrismo da tradito o farsi i film è un fatto. Avrebbe potuto tranquillamente lasciare che restasse sconosciuta. Perché l'ha fatto? Perché hanno usato il vostro letto? Leggerezza? Io propendo nel gusto della trasgressione. Non era contro di te ma era indispensabile che tu facessi parte della tresca per renderla più eccitante. Io considererei lui ugualmente indecente, tanto quanto uno che lo fa con un'amica perché ha attuato gli stessi meccanismi. E lei una stronza. Tu ti presenteresti a casa della donna (a te sconosciuta) del tuo amante?


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei non era un'amica ma non era una perfetta sconosciuta perché te l'ha portata in casa. Il gusto di avere una complicità alle tue spalle l'hanno avuta lo sesso. Non è egocentrismo da tradito o farsi i film è un fatto. Avrebbe potuto tranquillamente lasciato che fosse sconosciuta. Perché l'ha fatto? Perché hanno usato il vostro letto? Leggerezza? Io propendo nel gusto della trasgressione. Non era contro di te ma era indispensabile che tu facessi parte della tresca per renderla più eccitante. *Io considererei lui ugualmente indecente, tanto quanto uno che lo fa con un'amica perché ha attuato gli stessi meccanism*i.


appunto, quindi la "gravità" è la stessa... amica o non....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto, quindi la "gravità" è la stessa... amica o non....


Ma nel tuo caso è equiparabile perché è stata identica la modalità. Certamente lei stronza ma non quanto un'amica.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi...
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è che se il mio compagno mi tradisce con un'amica io reagisco allo stesso modo che se mi tradisse con una perfetta sconosciuta; di contro però mentre non "colpevolizzerei" una perfetta sconosciuta mi incazzerei a bestia se dall'altra parte ci fosse quella che IO consideravo un'amica... mi sentirei doppiamente tradita, da lui e da lei: la differenza, secondo me, sta nel fatto che il tradimento è "doppio"
> 
> ...


Nel tuo caso forse é ancora peggio. Lui poteva evitare di fartela conoscere, in questo caso ci vedo il godere nel vedervi insieme
Il fatto che abbiano usato il vostro letto lo trovo incommentabile


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso è equiparabile perché è stata identica la modalità. Certamente lei stronza *ma non quanto un'amica*.


ecco, sul neretto, è quello il punto secondo me. si considera più grave il tradimento con un'amica perchè gli "stronzi" sono due...non uno e un pochettino...


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi...
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è che se il mio compagno mi tradisce con un'amica io reagisco allo stesso modo che se mi tradisse con una perfetta sconosciuta; di contro però mentre non "colpevolizzerei" una perfetta sconosciuta mi incazzerei a bestia se dall'altra parte ci fosse quella che IO consideravo un'amica... mi sentirei doppiamente tradita, da lui e da lei: la differenza, secondo me, sta nel fatto che il tradimento è "doppio"
> 
> ...



lo credo anch'io...anche perchè è più facile raccontare un sacco di balle!


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso forse é ancora peggio. Lui poteva evitare di fartela conoscere, in questo caso ci vedo il godere nel vedervi insieme
> Il fatto che abbiano usato il vostro letto lo trovo incommentabile



è questo che voglio dire: la gravità è soggettiva, tutto varia in base alle nostre percezioni e sensibilità, non esiste una verità assoluta


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> lo credo anch'io...anche perchè è più facile raccontare un sacco di balle!


esatto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, sul neretto, è quello il punto secondo me. si considera più grave il tradimento con un'amica perchè gli "stronzi" sono due...non uno e un pochettino...


Fare graduatorie è dura. Il mio caso è in testa alle classifiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. Ci sono gradualità nei comportamenti in caso di tradimento. Ci sono nei confronti del tradito così come nei confronti dell'amante. Portarla in casa è imperdonabile per il tradito ma non è delicato neanche nei confronti dell'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è questo che voglio dire: la gravità è soggettiva, tutto varia in base alle nostre percezioni e sensibilità, non esiste una verità assoluta


Farlo in casa è oggettivamente grave. Fare con una persona conosciuta o fargliela conoscere anche (nei cnfronti di entrambe). Il gusto è quello dell'harem e di far sentire almeno l'amante in competizione (non potendo farlo con la compagna, ignara).


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Farlo in casa è oggettivamente grave. Fare con una persona conosciuta o fargliela conoscere anche (nei cnfronti di entrambe). Il gusto è quello dell'harem e di far sentire almeno l'amante in competizione (non potendo farlo con la compagna, ignara).


Mah....


----------



## gas (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Farlo in casa è oggettivamente grave. Fare con una persona conosciuta o fargliela conoscere anche (n*ei cnfronti di entrambe). Il gusto è quello dell'harem e di far sentire almeno l'amante in competizione (non potendo farlo con la compagna, ignara).


dici?
non ne sono molto convinto


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso forse é ancora peggio.* Lui poteva evitare di fartela conoscere, in questo caso ci vedo il godere nel vedervi insieme*
> Il fatto che abbiano usato il vostro letto lo trovo incommentabile



a volte viene interpretata come una sorta di richiesta inconscia di "approvazione"
il traditore fa conoscere l'amante al tradito per vedere se gli fa una buona impressione, sarebbe una doppia "conferma": piace a me ed anche a lui/lei, quindi è naturale che piaccia
me lo hanno spiegato così, anche se non si capisce molto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah....


Sono cose evitabili. Non credo possano essere fatte per leggerezza. Tu sì?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a volte viene interpretata come una sorta di richiesta inconscia di "approvazione"
> il traditore fa conoscere l'amante al tradito per vedere se gli fa una buona impressione, sarebbe una doppia "conferma": piace a me ed anche a lui/lei, quindi è naturale che piaccia
> me lo hanno spiegato così, anche se non si capisce molto


Si capisce. Ci può essere anche il desiderio di ricomporre i pezzi della propria vita. E' trattare le persone da pezzi della propria vita senza rispetto della loro.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dici?
> non ne sono molto convinto


Pensa se lo fanno a te se ti piace.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose evitabili. Non credo possano essere fatte per leggerezza. Tu sì?


Evitabili Se non ci si conosce si. Se non si puó fare a meno di frequentarsi no. 
Era sull'harem e sulla competizione che non ti seguivo
Ma ognuno ha la sua esperienza e il suo modo di essere


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Evitabili Se non ci si conosce si. *Se non si puó fare a meno di frequentarsi no*.
> Era sull'harem e sulla competizione che non ti seguivo
> Ma ognuno ha la sua esperienza e il suo modo di essere


Chi potrebbe evitarlo e lo fa che gusto ci prova?


----------



## gas (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa se lo fanno a te se ti piace.


intendevo che la persona che sia conosciuta o meno cambia di poco


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi potrebbe evitarlo e lo fa che gusto ci prova?


Quello che dici tu probabilmente
Ma appunto bisogna differenziare
La competizione tra amante e moglie la trovo ridicola. Non possono competere due cose che stanno su piani diversi.
Ma non ho dubbi che qualcuna che ci si mette c'é


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

Mah in che mondo viviamo...
Mi sono sempre tenuto rigorosamente alla larga dalle amiche di mia moglie.
( dato che sono sue amiche, io vedo in loro delle potenziali NEMICHE...sapete di quelle che iniziano a dirle...ah ma tuo marito qui, tuo marito là, ah ma non vedi come si comporta, ah se sapessi, meglio queste amiche sanno di me, più io mi sento al sicuro).

Poi metti caso:
Morirei se facendo il piacione con una sua amica lei mi rispondesse: ma non ti vergogni eh? Vuoi che le dica che cosa mi fai?

Nahhhhhhhhhh...troppi rischi di figure di merda.
Mi conosco 
e ho una sorta di puritanesimo.

Poi ovvio io mi sono sempre guardato bene dal presentare i miei amici a mia moglie.
Non si sa mai...
Vero?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che dici tu probabilmente
> Ma appunto bisogna differenziare
> La competizione tra amante e moglie la trovo ridicola. Non possono competere due cose che stanno su piani diversi.
> Ma non ho dubbi che qualcuna che ci si mette c'é


Anche senza arrivare alla "facocera" una certa competizione c'è sempre se si ha un uomo in comune.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

*R: Sesso. solo quello conta ...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare graduatorie è dura. Il mio caso è in testa alle classifiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. Ci sono gradualità nei comportamenti in caso di tradimento. Ci sono nei confronti del tradito così come nei confronti dell'amante. Portarla in casa è imperdonabile per il tradito ma non è delicato neanche nei confronti dell'amante.


Ma infatti non è una graduatoria ripeto è nata cosa soggettiva!

Perché il tuo è in testa alle classifiche? ???


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche senza arrivare alla "facocera" una certa competizione c'è sempre se si ha un uomo in comune.


Sei mai stata amante? Hai mai diviso (che poi Anche qui diviso? Boh) l'uomo con qualcuna?
Non sempre, a volte c'é la competizione
Chiedi a tebe se si sente in competizione con la moglie di Man.


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei mai stata amante? Hai mai diviso (che poi Anche qui diviso? Boh) l'uomo con qualcuna?
> Non sempre, a volte c'é la competizione
> Chiedi a tebe se si sente in competizione con la moglie di Man.


Ciao farfalla,

l'amante del mio compagno ... si sentiva e come in competizione con me. 

personalmente, e in questo sono molto arrogante ... 
Ma chi se ne frega di chi è lei? Lo vuoi? Lui ti vuole? Bene, fuori dalle scatole! 
Però, così non è stato ... al telefono ha urlato come una matta ... 
Ho alzato le braccia, guardato il mio compagno ... e scusa, con questa melma,
non voglio averne a che fare ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

ne sono più che consapevole, che c'è di tutto ... 

da subito, ho eliminato quella donna dai miei pensieri o quant'altro ... 
con lei, me la sono presa come madre e non come donna ... 

bruttissima persona ... proprio ignorante! irrispettosa!
e lui, ancora più cretino ... per aver permesso certe cose ... 

ne ho ingoiato di schifezze ... 

e sentirmi in competizione con lei ... non saprei in che cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ne sono più che consapevole, che c'è di tutto ...
> 
> ...


Infatti secondo me la competizione non dovrebbe esserci da nessuna delle due parti.
Mi sembra che questo 3d sia utile proprio per il confronto e per eliminare certi luoghi comuni.
Brunetta generalizza e io sto cercando di differenziare.
Non credo che tutti i traditi si comportino in un certo modo, non capisco perché gli amanti si sostenga che sempre si comportino in un determinato modo.
Non é sentirsi punti sul vivo, ci pensavo ieri sera. É che se sei stata in una certa posizione e leggi cose errate su questo ti viene da dire "occhio che non é sempre così" e questo secondo me é utile proprio per chi ha subito un tradimento e parte in una direzione che non sempre, secondo me, é quella corretta
E quella della competizione non lo é, da entrambe le parti


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me la competizione non dovrebbe esserci da nessuna delle due parti.
> Mi sembra che questo 3d sia utile proprio per il confronto e per eliminare certi luoghi comuni.
> Brunetta generalizza e io sto cercando di differenziare.
> Non credo che tutti i traditi si comportino in un certo modo, non capisco perché gli amanti si sostenga che sempre si comportino in un determinato modo.
> ...



Ciao farfalla,

di norma, guardo le singole storie ... perché generalizzare, è quasi impossibile. 

inizio già solo con il termine stesso "tradimento" ... 
che tipo? da quanto? che frequenza? ecc. 

poi anche la coppia stessa ... da quanto assieme? prole? progetti? ecc. 

poi anche il tipo di amante ... sposata? legata? single? giovane? meno giovane?

c'è troppo da prendere in considerazione ... 

Ma ho avuto come l'impressione, che si volesse mettere in una bella luce l'amante ... 
Cioè, siamo noi tradite, che ci facciamo dei film ... ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> di norma, guardo le singole storie ... perché generalizzare, è quasi impossibile.
> 
> ...


Non era mia intenzione e me ne dispiace sinceramente
Il parlare di film che vi fate era perché oltre al dolore per un tradimento che giá deve essere devastante leggo di ricami di visioni di pensare a certe situazioni che davvero non sempre sono presenti
Il mio era un tentativo mal riuscito a quanto pare di darvi un'altra prospettiva





P.S. Per le virgole passa Minerva


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era mia intenzione e me ne dispiace sinceramente
> Il parlare di film che vi fate era perché oltre al dolore per un tradimento che giá deve essere devastante leggo di ricami di visioni di pensare a certe situazioni che davvero non sempre sono presenti
> Il mio era un tentativo mal riuscito a quanto pare di darvi un'altra prospettiva
> 
> ...



Ciao,

lasciamo le virgole ... e soprattutto il mio italiano masticato ... 
se no, la povera Minerva ... non ne esce più ...  ...

Si è vero, l'ho notato pure io, che alcuni lavorano un po' d'immaginazione ... 

Quando frequentavo l'altro forum, e la maggior parte erano amanti,
caspita quanti film si facevano alcune! allucinante! paranoie su paranoie ... 
Questo aspetto qui manca ... troppo pochi amanti ... 

Credo, che i film se li fanno un pò da ambo le parti ... 
Giusto? ... credo, che sia una ricerca per darsi delle spiegazioni, 
per capire ecc. ... per capire anche che ruolo si ha ... 
ma non fanno bene ... è veleno! 
ne ho sentito da subito la pericolosità ... 
poi ... avendo letto tutto ... non c'era neanche più bisogno ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

scusa, funziono a tratti ... :smile: ...
telefono che squilla in continuazione!

volevo aggiungere ... credo, che converrai con me, 
che dipendo molto dal tipo di rapporto che instaurano i due ... 

c'è una grandissima differenza, se entrambi sono legati e si concedono uno spazio
o se una parte è libera ... (e lasciamo da parte, altri aspetti) ...

Cioè, già solo il ruolo dell'amante è molteplice! 
Il tuo ruolo è completamente differente, da quello che aveva l'amante del mio compagno ... 
È ovvio, che tu, ti sei mossa e hai messo ordine differentemente dentro di te! 
Quella del mio compagno, stava preparando un futuro ... 

Perciò ... di cosa stiamo parlando? ... 
C'è di tutto ... l'unica cosa che rimane costante ... 
un gioco di fluidi dietro le spalle di qualcuno ... 

il resto ... tutto da specificare ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non penso sia così. I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Tant'è che alcuni si riescono a perdonare, altri no. Se mio marito mi avesse tradita con un'amica, forse mi sarei sentita, oltre che tradita, anche un po' presa per il culo. Perché ci sarebbero state tutta una serie di circostanze in cui io sarei stata presente a gesti, sguardi, silenzi e sottintesi che, a posteriori, mi avrebbero fatto sentire una povera idiota. Difficile per una persona che non è mai stata tradita capire quanto contino i dettagli... quanto sia dolorosa quella compulsione tipica del tradito a ripensare a giorni particolari e dettagli insignificanti cercando di ricordare scene già vissute alla luce di una nuova consapevolezza. Ricordo che per me, avendo saputo che mio marito si era concesso un pomeriggio di sesso il giorno prima del suo compleanno, era diventato un tormento ricordarmi mentre, lo stesso pomeriggio, giravo per negozi a comprare il suo regalo e ordinare la torta. Ammetto che ogni tanto ci penso ancora adesso, a quanto fossero mal ripagate la mia ingenuità e la mia fiducia. Un mio caro amico, tradito dalla sua fidanzata con un collega che lui conosceva bene, si era tormentato per mesi ricordando quante volte l'avesse accompagnata a casa di lui, credendo di portarla a discutere di lavoro. Chi viene tradito spesso si maledice proprio per quella buona fede così mal riposta... è uno degli scogli più duri da superare. E sono tanti i ricordi che deve rivivere chi sa di aver condiviso molti momenti 'inconsapevoli' in compagnia del traditore e del suo amante. Tutto questo cambia (e di molto, credo) la percezione del tradito, aumenta la sua rabbia, il suo dolore, la sua incredulità. E può mettere a dura prova la sua fiducia nel mondo in generale. Detto questo, la cosa bella è che poi tutto 'sto dolore passa, o, almeno, si riesce a padroneggiare. E forse anche a volgerlo al positivo, come ogni esperienza


Uno sprazzo di sole che illumina.


----------



## Circe (14 Maggio 2013)

ciao ragazzi scusate se non rispondo spesso, ma quando posso vi leggo.
brne, non voglio impietosire nessuno, e ovviamente parlo x la mia esperienza...ma non è vero che il tradimento è uguale cin chiunque avvenga. se mio marito l'avesse fatto con una che non conoscevo...sarebbe stato tutto diverso. farlo con la mia amica intima da quando avevo 20 anni, testimone di nozze, amica dei miei figli, delke famiglie, dei viaggi e delle cene.....è stato devastante.  x me lei era piu di una sorella.  e ho perso in quello scoprimento gli affetti costruiti in una vita di fiducia. il tradimento cosi è orribile e imperdonabile.
ma proprio perche conoscevo cosi bene lei, la sua voglia di uomini e di sesso è che ho trovato delle attenuanti a mio marito, che ha preso la palka al balzo. 
BASTARDI ENTRAMBI.
ma con lui ho figli, case, investimenti e momenti belli da mantenere. 
con lei non ho piu nirnte da spartire.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me la competizione non dovrebbe esserci da nessuna delle due parti.
> Mi sembra che questo 3d sia utile proprio per il confronto e per eliminare certi luoghi comuni.
> *Brunetta generalizza e io sto cercando di differenziare.*
> Non credo che tutti i traditi si comportino in un certo modo, non capisco perché gli amanti si sostenga che sempre si comportino in un determinato modo.
> ...




auguri...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi scusate se non rispondo spesso, ma quando posso vi leggo.
> brne, non voglio impietosire nessuno, e ovviamente parlo x la mia esperienza...ma non è vero che il tradimento è uguale cin chiunque avvenga. se mio marito l'avesse fatto con una che non conoscevo...sarebbe stato tutto diverso. farlo con la mia amica intima da quando avevo 20 anni, testimone di nozze, amica dei miei figli, delke famiglie, dei viaggi e delle cene.....è stato devastante.  x me lei era piu di una sorella.  e ho perso in quello scoprimento gli affetti costruiti in una vita di fiducia. il tradimento cosi è orribile e imperdonabile.
> ma proprio perche conoscevo cosi bene lei, la sua voglia di uomini e di sesso è che ho trovato delle attenuanti a mio marito, che ha preso la palka al balzo.
> BASTARDI ENTRAMBI.
> ...



Ciao circiuzza. :bacio::bacio:


----------



## Diletta (14 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi scusate se non rispondo spesso, ma quando posso vi leggo.
> brne, non voglio impietosire nessuno, e ovviamente parlo x la mia esperienza...ma non è vero che il tradimento è uguale cin chiunque avvenga. se mio marito l'avesse fatto con una che non conoscevo...sarebbe stato tutto diverso. farlo con la mia amica intima da quando avevo 20 anni, testimone di nozze, amica dei miei figli, delke famiglie, dei viaggi e delle cene.....è stato devastante.  x me lei era piu di una sorella.  e ho perso in quello scoprimento gli affetti costruiti in una vita di fiducia. il tradimento cosi è orribile e imperdonabile.
> ma proprio perche conoscevo cosi bene lei, la sua voglia di uomini e di sesso è che ho trovato delle attenuanti a mio marito, che ha preso la palka al balzo.
> BASTARDI ENTRAMBI.
> ...



Vedi Circe come anche il tradimento imperdonabile che la tua ex amica ha fatto anche nei tuoi confronti ti ha portato qualcosa di molto positivo, e cioè la chiave di lettura per capire il perché sia avvenuto.

Quindi, se da un lato sarebbe stato meno devastante per te una donna sconosciuta, dall'altro lato sarebbe stato più difficile persuadersi dei motivi che hanno portato a ciò e ti saresti ancora di più arrovellata la mente.
Ciao Circe e avanti tutta!


----------



## oceansize (14 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi Circe come anche il tradimento imperdonabile che la tua ex amica ha fatto anche nei tuoi confronti ti ha portato qualcosa di molto positivo, e cioè la chiave di lettura per capire il perché sia avvenuto.
> 
> Quindi, se da un lato sarebbe stato meno devastante per te una donna sconosciuta, dall'altro lato sarebbe stato più difficile persuadersi dei motivi che hanno portato a ciò e ti saresti ancora di più arrovellata la mente.
> Ciao Circe e avanti tutta!


eh?!


----------



## Diletta (14 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non penso sia così. I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Tant'è che alcuni si riescono a perdonare, altri no. Se mio marito mi avesse tradita con un'amica, forse mi sarei sentita, oltre che tradita, anche un po' presa per il culo. Perché ci sarebbero state tutta una serie di circostanze in cui io sarei stata presente a gesti, sguardi, silenzi e sottintesi che, a posteriori, mi avrebbero fatto sentire una povera idiota. Difficile per una persona che non è mai stata tradita capire quanto contino i dettagli... quanto sia dolorosa quella compulsione tipica del tradito a ripensare a giorni particolari e dettagli insignificanti cercando di ricordare scene già vissute alla luce di una nuova consapevolezza. Ricordo che per me, avendo saputo che mio marito si era concesso un pomeriggio di sesso il giorno prima del suo compleanno, era diventato un tormento ricordarmi mentre, lo stesso pomeriggio, giravo per negozi a comprare il suo regalo e ordinare la torta. Ammetto che ogni tanto ci penso ancora adesso, a quanto fossero mal ripagate la mia ingenuità e la mia fiducia. Un mio caro amico, tradito dalla sua fidanzata con un collega che lui conosceva bene, si era tormentato per mesi ricordando quante volte l'avesse accompagnata a casa di lui, credendo di portarla a discutere di lavoro. Chi viene tradito spesso si maledice proprio per quella buona fede così mal riposta... è uno degli scogli più duri da superare. E sono tanti i ricordi che deve rivivere chi sa di aver condiviso molti momenti 'inconsapevoli' in compagnia del traditore e del suo amante. Tutto questo cambia (e di molto, credo) la percezione del tradito, aumenta la sua rabbia, il suo dolore, la sua incredulità. E può mettere a dura prova la sua fiducia nel mondo in generale. Detto questo, la cosa bella è che poi tutto 'sto dolore passa, o, almeno, si riesce a padroneggiare. E forse anche a volgerlo al positivo, come ogni esperienza




Sono d'accordissimo con te e vorrei farti una domanda:
tu sei ancora insieme a tuo marito?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche senza arrivare alla "facocera" una certa competizione c'è sempre se si ha un uomo in comune.


Perche'sono donnette squallide senza arte ne parte..
Le donne che frequento io non nominano neanche mia moglie,ne io,se sono sposate,chiedo del marito.
Perche'se mai nominassero,le cancellerei.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'sono donnette squallide senza arte ne parte..
> Le donne che frequento io non nominano neanche mia moglie,ne io,se sono sposate,chiedo del marito.
> Perche'se mai nominassero,le cancellerei.



Sarebbe peggio di un tradimento, mizzeca!:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (14 Maggio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> eh?!



Mi sono rifatta seguendo pari pari quello che ha dichiarato Circe, dopo averci pensato su.
Conoscere la ex amica e sapere la sua indole ha facilitato la comprensione dei motivi che hanno spinto il marito a buttarsi nel sesso sfrenato con quella.
Tutto qui...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei mai stata amante? Hai mai diviso (che poi Anche qui diviso? Boh) l'uomo con qualcuna?
> Non sempre, a volte c'é la competizione
> Chiedi a tebe se si sente in competizione con la moglie di Man.


Può non esserci partita :mexican:. Non so cosa intendi con competizione. Se pensi l'idea di scalzare l'altra dal suo posto, di diventare moglie certamente la maggior parte delle amanti se ne guarderebbero bene. Intendo il normale confrontarsi e, per qualche verso, sentirsi vincenti. E' naturale sentirsi scelta e quindi più appetibile, sexy, intrigante o compresiva, in qualsiasi modo "più" o almeno confrontarsi per sentirsi "diversa". Chi le vuole avere entrambe presenti ci gode nel vedere come le diversità lo fanno sentire "ricco".


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può non esserci partita :mexican:. Non so cosa intendi con competizione. Se pensi l'idea di scalzare l'altra dal suo posto, di diventare moglie certamente la maggior parte delle amanti se ne guarderebbero bene. Intendo il normale confrontarsi e, per qualche verso, sentirsi vincenti. E' naturale sentirsi scelta e quindi più appetibile, sexy, intrigante o compresiva, in qualsiasi modo "più" o almeno confrontarsi per sentirsi "diversa". Chi le vuole avere entrambe presenti ci gode nel vedere come le diversità lo fanno sentire "ricco".



Io non so come si sentisse lui. Se vivesse queste cose
Per competizione intendevo proprio questo. Il paragonarmi a lei. Mai fatto. 
Ma vincente di che? Vincente perchè scopavo suo marito? mah  Io davvero non ti seguo..


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può non esserci partita :mexican:. Non so cosa intendi con competizione. Se pensi l'idea di scalzare l'altra dal suo posto, di diventare moglie certamente la maggior parte delle amanti se ne guarderebbero bene. Intendo il normale confrontarsi e, per qualche verso, sentirsi vincenti. *E' naturale sentirsi scelta e quindi più appetibile, sexy, intrigante o compresiva, in qualsiasi modo "più" o almeno confrontarsi per sentirsi "diversa*". Chi le vuole avere entrambe presenti ci gode nel vedere come le diversità lo fanno sentire "ricco".


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

madonna santa


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Può non esserci partita :mexican:. Non so cosa intendi con competizione. Se pensi l'idea di scalzare l'altra dal suo posto, di diventare moglie certamente la maggior parte delle amanti se ne guarderebbero bene. Intendo il normale confrontarsi e, per qualche verso, sentirsi vincenti. E' naturale sentirsi scelta e quindi più appetibile, sexy, intrigante o compresiva, in qualsiasi modo "più" o almeno confrontarsi per sentirsi "diversa". Chi le vuole avere entrambe presenti ci gode nel vedere come le diversità lo fanno sentire "ricco".


Da uomo single quando sono stao amante non mi è mai scattata alcuna molla simile.Non entravo in competizione con l'uomo ufficiale,mi divertivo e basta...!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so come si sentisse lui. Se vivesse queste cose
> Per competizione intendevo proprio questo. Il paragonarmi a lei. Mai fatto.
> Ma vincente di che? Vincente perchè scopavo suo marito? mah  Io davvero non ti seguo..


Non ci intendiamo perché ammettere di essere competitive dà fastidio a tutte. Io sono poco competitiva in tutti gli aspetti della vita, perfino nei giochi e, appunto per questo, percepisco la competizione. Ognuno si confronta con gli altri anche solo per capire se è alto o basso, grasso o magro. Figurati se un'amante (o una moglie tradita) non si confronta con la donna che ha a che fare con l'uomo che le interessa! Anche Sienne l'ha appena ammesso, negandolo. "Figurati se mi metto in competizione con quella ignorate...." Questa affermazione è il risultato di un confronto. Competizione significa anche sentirsi competenti per qualche aspetto. Una moglie che dice "Figurati se metto in competizione 20 anni insieme e una famiglia con qualche scopata!" sta affermando la sua competenza e lo fa dopo aver fatto un confronto. Se con competizione intendi solo una gara il cui "premio" o "arrivo" è avere tutto per sé il bel tomo di turno, certamente la stragrande maggioranza delle amanti non è competitiva, si accontenta del premio di tappa.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Sarebbe peggio di un tradimento, mizzeca!:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da uomo single quando sono stao amante non mi è mai scattata alcuna molla simile.Non entravo in competizione con l'uomo ufficiale,mi divertivo e basta...!


Anche perché certamente lui i 30cm se li sogna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Poi se volete dire che se andate in un negozio e provate un vestito e nel camerino a fianco un'altra prova lo stesso vestito non vi confrontate e vi compiacete se state meglio, ditelo pure, se vi fa piacere.


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche perché certamente lui i 30cm se li sogna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Be quello è il minimo.In realtà,scoparmi la donna di un altro non mi coinvolge,anzi provavo anche un certo disprezzo,per cui sembravo pure stronzo e distaccato...!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi se volete dire che se andate in un negozio e provate un vestito e nel camerino a fianco un'altra prova lo stesso vestito non vi confrontate e vi compiacete se state meglio, ditelo pure, se vi fa piacere.


:mrgreen: 

Io ad esempio ho un moscerino rispetto a oscuro...... minchia mi sto confrontando? 
Però me ne frego, come conosco io il mio moscerino nessuno... :mrgreen: bhe qualche cazzata per difendermi dovevo scriverla.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be quello è il minimo.In realtà,scoparmi la donna di un altro non mi coinvolge,anzi provavo anche un certo disprezzo,per cui *sembravo pure stronzo* e distaccato...!



:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Claudio*



Acheo ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Io ad esempio ho un moscerino rispetto a oscuro...... minchia mi sto confrontando?
> Però me ne frego, come conosco io il mio moscerino nessuno... :mrgreen: bhe qualche cazzata per difendermi dovevo scriverla.


Tu hai tutta la mia ammirazione,hai una larva fra le gambe ma sei orgoglioso di quel cazzo di cazzo.Tanto di cappella.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da uomo single quando sono stao amante non mi è mai scattata alcuna molla simile.Non entravo in competizione con l'uomo ufficiale,mi divertivo e basta...!


Ciao guaglio'...ma stai ad ascoltare le pataccate di Brunetta???anch'io me ne sono sempre fregato amico,sai che casso me ne frega del marito..e ti diro'di piu',con l'ultima conosciuta,dopo 3 minuti di dialogo,le dissi'''una'altra moglie mai''..prendendomi come risposta''e ci mancherebbe pure...gia'dato pure io.....''

Brunetta e'marziana..parla di cose che non conosce.........


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi se volete dire che se andate in un negozio e provate un vestito e nel camerino a fianco un'altra prova lo stesso vestito non vi confrontate e vi compiacete se state meglio, ditelo pure, se vi fa piacere.



no...e te lo spiego
è da tempo che ho capito la vacuità di fare questa sorta di "gare", poichè ci sarà sempre qualcuno più intelligente, colto, simpatico, bello, ricco etc. etc. di me
io guardo il mio, ergo mi astengo 
un vestito so già più o meno come mi può stare, e che può stare meglio o peggio ad altre persone con caratteristiche diverse dalle mie
infatti raramente li provo:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci intendiamo perché ammettere di essere competitive dà fastidio a tutte. Io sono poco competitiva in tutti gli aspetti della vita, perfino nei giochi e, appunto per questo, percepisco la competizione. Ognuno si confronta con gli altri anche solo per capire se è alto o basso, grasso o magro. Figurati se un'amante (o una moglie tradita) non si confronta con la donna che ha a che fare con l'uomo che le interessa! Anche Sienne l'ha appena ammesso, negandolo. "Figurati se mi metto in competizione con quella ignorate...." Questa affermazione è il risultato di un confronto. Competizione significa anche sentirsi competenti per qualche aspetto. Una moglie che dice "Figurati se metto in competizione 20 anni insieme e una famiglia con qualche scopata!" sta affermando la sua competenza e lo fa dopo aver fatto un confronto. Se con competizione intendi solo una gara il cui "premio" o "arrivo" è avere tutto per sé il bel tomo di turno, certamente la stragrande maggioranza delle amanti non è competitiva, si accontenta del premio di tappa.


Ok hai ragione tu
Quindi se non la penso come te è perchè a me da fastidio ammetterlo. Benissimo ne prendo atto
Ti metti in competizione, secondo me, con un tuo pari. Se faccio l'impiegata non mi metto in competizione con l'Amministratore Delegato. Semplicemente non mi pongo il problema. Lui ha la sua carica io la mia. Fine.
Il premio di tappa, scusami ma non si può leggere
Sei a chilometri dalla mia realtà non ci incontreremo mai. Semplicemente perchè non ti sposti dalle tue posizioni e non fai lo sforzo di provarci.
Passano gli anni ma vedo che nulla cambia:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai tutta la mia ammirazione,hai una larva fra le gambe ma sei orgoglioso di quel cazzo di cazzo.Tanto di cappella.



la larva mia è mia la lasci in pace! sempre in bocca c'è l'hai! vastasu! 

Se contiamo quante volte me l'hai nominato perdiamo il conto auahaaaaha:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi se volete dire che se andate in un negozio e provate un vestito e nel camerino a fianco un'altra prova lo stesso vestito non vi confrontate e vi compiacete se state meglio, ditelo pure, se vi fa piacere.


Certo che se si è messe così si vive male di brutto
Io sono io, se quel vestito sta meglio a lei chi se ne frega. Mi piace come sta a me? Si, lo compro. No, lo ripongo.
Che faticaccia


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no...e te lo spiego
> è da tempo che ho capito la vacuità di fare questa sorta di "gare", poichè ci sarà sempre qualcuno più intelligente, colto, simpatico, bello, ricco etc. etc. di me
> io guardo il mio, ergo mi astengo
> un vestito so già più o meno come mi può stare, e che può stare meglio o peggio ad altre persone con caratteristiche diverse dalle mie
> infatti raramente li provo:singleeye:


Stesso pensiero


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi se volete dire che se andate in un negozio e provate un vestito e nel camerino a fianco un'altra prova lo stesso vestito non vi confrontate e vi compiacete se state meglio, ditelo pure, se vi fa piacere.


no, mai messa in competizione con nessuna,....

ma davvero stai messa cosi? che devi compiacerti guardando le altre?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no...e te lo spiego
> è da tempo che ho capito la vacuità di fare questa sorta di "gare", poichè ci sarà sempre qualcuno più intelligente, colto, simpatico, bello, ricco etc. etc. di me
> io guardo il mio, ergo mi astengo
> un vestito so già più o meno come mi può stare, e che può stare meglio o peggio ad altre persone con caratteristiche diverse dalle mie
> infatti raramente li provo:singleeye:





farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che se si è messe così si vive male di brutto
> Io sono io, se quel vestito sta meglio a lei chi se ne frega. Mi piace come sta a me? Si, lo compro. No, lo ripongo.
> Che faticaccia


verde mio per entrambe!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok hai ragione tu
> Quindi se non la penso come te è perchè a me da fastidio ammetterlo. Benissimo ne prendo atto
> Ti metti in competizione, secondo me, con un tuo pari. Se faccio l'impiegata non mi metto in competizione con l'Amministratore Delegato. Semplicemente non mi pongo il problema. Lui ha la sua carica io la mia. Fine.
> Il premio di tappa, scusami ma non si può leggere
> ...



Secondo me  si tratta semplicemente di vedute diverse. Basta prendere consapevolezza di ciò, tu hai un'idea Brunetta un'altra. L'importante è non voler concludere su quale sia giusta, visto che non riesce a trovare un punto di accordo.


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci intendiamo perché ammettere di essere competitive dà fastidio a tutte. Io sono poco competitiva in tutti gli aspetti della vita, perfino nei giochi e, appunto per questo, percepisco la competizione. Ognuno si confronta con gli altri anche solo per capire se è alto o basso, grasso o magro. Figurati se un'amante (o una moglie tradita) non si confronta con la donna che ha a che fare con l'uomo che le interessa! Anche Sienne l'ha appena ammesso, negandolo. "Figurati se mi metto in competizione con quella ignorate...." Questa affermazione è il risultato di un confronto. Competizione significa anche sentirsi competenti per qualche aspetto. Una moglie che dice "Figurati se metto in competizione 20 anni insieme e una famiglia con qualche scopata!" sta affermando la sua competenza e lo fa dopo aver fatto un confronto. Se con competizione intendi solo una gara il cui "premio" o "arrivo" è avere tutto per sé il bel tomo di turno, certamente la stragrande maggioranza delle amanti non è competitiva, si accontenta del premio di tappa.




Ciao,

beh, io intendevo proprio, che un confronto non ci poteva essere ...
essendo, proprio due universi diversi ... 
è ovvio, che io preferisco il mio di universo ... 
e lei, ha calpestato dei principi "sacri" per me ... 
che riguardano l'essere madre! 

se poi lui, avesse scelto, l'altro universo ...
sarebbe stato chiaro, che non avevamo più nulla da compartire ... 

per me, un confronte c'è, se ci sono dei punti da paragonare ... 
sul essere madre ... scusa ... persona penibile  ... 
e un confronto in realtà, non si poteva neanche fare ... lei non è madre!
sul essere donna ... mahh ... io sono a modo mio, e mi sta bene così ... 

sai, io ho letto le mail ... il suo erigersi su tutto nei miei confronti ... 
perché io, da come stavo ero da compatire ... 
alzo le mani, e non ho niente da dire ... 
due universo opposti ... per quanto riguarda il senso umano di una persona ... 

sienne


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Secondo me  si tratta semplicemente di vedute diverse. Basta prendere consapevolezza di ciò, tu hai un'idea Brunetta un'altra. L'importante è non voler concludere su quale sia giusta, visto che non riesce a trovare un punto di accordo.



vabbè, ma non si può scoparsi l'amante in santa pace senza farsi tutte 'ste menate?
per dire:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> beh, io intendevo proprio, che un confronto non ci poteva essere ...
> essendo, proprio due universi diversi ...
> ...



Il verde è mio.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde mio per entrambe!:mrgreen:



il verde mi dona assai!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao guaglio'...ma stai ad ascoltare le pataccate di Brunetta???anch'io me ne sono sempre fregato amico,sai che casso me ne frega del marito..e ti diro'di piu',con l'ultima conosciuta,dopo 3 minuti di dialogo,le dissi'''una'altra moglie mai''..prendendomi come risposta''e ci mancherebbe pure...gia'dato pure io.....''
> 
> Brunetta e'marziana..parla di cose che non conosce.........


Naturalmente però tua moglie non è una zoccola come quelle che frequenti per divertimento e tu non sei cornuto come i mariti delle zoccole


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Il verde è mio.


Ciao Ultimo,

Danke! ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Secondo me si tratta semplicemente di vedute diverse. Basta prendere consapevolezza di ciò, tu hai un'idea Brunetta un'altra. L'importante è non voler concludere su quale sia giusta, visto che non riesce a trovare un punto di accordo.


Io ho preso visione, ne prendo atto, e cerco di confrotnarmi. Quella che dice "sempre" e che non accetta la visione diversa è lei


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> beh, io intendevo proprio, *che un confronto non ci poteva essere ...
> essendo, proprio due universi diversi ...
> ...



Ecco l'hai spiegato meglio di me


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma non si può scoparsi l'amante in santa pace senza farsi tutte 'ste menate?
> per dire:mrgreen:



E' quello che ha scritto oscuro.

E' quello che penso io se decido di tradire.

Di certo io sarò meschino perchè nel tradire è normale che mi metta in competizione, con la donna che tradisco non ho nulla che spartire se non il sesso fine a se stesso e su quello parte la mia competizione maschilista e becera e meschina. Sai se la donna con cui tradisco mi dice che c'ho un cazzo da favola e che ci so fare da Dio mi sento un Dio.... se invece mi dice che c'ho una larva e non ci so proprio fare mi sento una schifezza, e presumo che questa differenziazione la faccia in base a delle sue esperienze, spero con il marito o eventualmente con gli amanti con cui gli hanno dato la possibilità di poter comparare me. Parlo soltanto di sesso in questo caso.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Secondo me  si tratta semplicemente di vedute diverse. Basta prendere consapevolezza di ciò, tu hai un'idea Brunetta un'altra. L'importante è non voler concludere su quale sia giusta, visto che non riesce a trovare un punto di accordo.


Ma figurati! Sono così competitive che non riescono ad ammetterlo. Tutti ci confrontiamo! Ti sembra che una non si confronta con la moglie dell'amante? O una moglie non si confronta con l'amante? Può anche rifiutare il confronto ma è un modo per confrontarsi. La nostra mente funziona così. Come puoi mangiare piselli o fagioli se non li confronti? Non riesco ad ammetterlo e vogliono considerare me una poveretta? Che mi frega? Io non sono in competizione :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:. Sono competente


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati! Sono così competitive che non riescono ad ammetterlo. Tutti ci confrontiamo! Ti sembra che una non si confronta con la moglie dell'amante? O una moglie non si confronta con l'amante? Può anche rifiutare il confronto ma è un modo per confrontarsi. La nostra mente funziona così. Come puoi mangiare piselli o fagioli se non li confronti? Non riesco ad ammetterlo e vogliono considerare me una poveretta? Che mi frega? Io non sono in competizione :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Vabbè c'hai ragione te


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè c'hai ragione te


Appunto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:   Seriamente. Evidentemente non riesco a spiegarmi. Se riuscirò a trovare un modo migliore  ci riproverò.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati! Sono così competitive che non riescono ad ammetterlo. Tutti ci confrontiamo! Ti sembra che una non si confronta con la moglie dell'amante? O una moglie non si confronta con l'amante? Può anche rifiutare il confronto ma è un modo per confrontarsi. La nostra mente funziona così. Come puoi mangiare piselli o fagioli se non li confronti? Non riesco ad ammetterlo e vogliono considerare me una poveretta? Che mi frega? Io non sono in competizione :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:. Sono competente


Eh ma io quoterei quasi tutto quello che hai scritto. ma questo non vuol dire che, la si possa pensare diversamente, magari ci si capisce male, magari c'è chi parla da amante chi da tradita, insomma.... e magari c'è chi la pensa diversamente e basta.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Seriamente. Evidentemente non riesco a spiegarmi. Se riuscirò a trovare un modo migliore ci riproverò.


il punto è un altro. non c'è confronto, almeno per me, finchè consideri le tue verità come assolute


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> beh, io intendevo proprio, che *un confronto non ci poteva essere ...
> essendo, proprio due universi diversi ...
> ...


Questa conclusione nasce da una comparazione, da un confronto. Dire siamo diverse significa aver valutato che non ci sono punti in comune. Ovvio che i propri ci appaiono migliori o almeno i più giusti per noi in quel momento.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma non si può scoparsi l'amante in santa pace senza farsi tutte 'ste menate?
> per dire:mrgreen:


Intendi "basta che respira"?


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:   Seriamente. Evidentemente non riesco a spiegarmi. Se riuscirò a trovare un modo migliore  ci riproverò.


Ciao Brunetta,

infatti ... noto, che tu non stai dicendo quello che ho colto io ... 

cioè, ho saputo subito chi era ... più di 10 anni più giovane di me ... 
oltre al resto ... che ho già esposto ... 

cosa avrei dovuto paragonare? ... 

due donne, completamente differenti ... in differenti punti nella vita ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi "basta che respira"?


Basta che si abbia un cuscino da mettere in faccia... :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa conclusione nasce da una comparazione, da un confronto. Dire siamo diverse significa aver valutato che non ci sono punti in comune. Ovvio che i propri ci appaiono migliori o almeno i più giusti per noi in quel momento.



Ciao,

OK ... se la metti così, è vero, si fanno sempre delle comparazioni, una valutazione. 

Ma mi chiedo ... lo è veramente? 

Se prendo una pietra e una patata ... che cosa comparo realmente?
una fa parte della natura morta l'altra no ... 
non c'è una comparazione di "qualità" ... 

È, secondo me, un catalogare ... 

sienne


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi "basta che respira"?



no, intendevo che se mai dovessi frequentare uno impegnato, mi concentrerei su di lui e non sulla sua partner

tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato, secondo me: che ci si confronta per evidenziare di essere migliori di

invece, per me, che conosco bene i miei limiti e so di appartenere alla razza bastarda:singleeye:, il problema non si pone perchè so già che tantissimi sono migliori di me, buon per loro e amen


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Ciao guaglio'...ma stai ad ascoltare le pataccate di Brunetta???*anch'io me ne sono sempre fregato amico,sai che casso me ne frega del marito..e ti diro'di piu',con l'ultima conosciuta,dopo 3 minuti di dialogo,le dissi'''una'altra moglie mai''..prendendomi come risposta''e ci mancherebbe pure...gia'dato pure io.....''
> 
> Brunetta e'marziana..parla di cose che non conosce.........


ma perché non ti confronti con lei invece di limitarti ad etichettare come al tuo solito?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Eh ma io quoterei quasi tutto quello che hai scritto. ma questo non vuol dire che, *la si possa pensare diversamente,* magari ci si capisce male, magari c'è chi parla da amante chi da tradita, insomma.... e magari c'è chi la pensa diversamente e basta.


Ma scherzi? E' impossibile. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è un altro. non c'è confronto, almeno per me, finchè consideri le tue verità come assolute





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OK ... se la metti così, è vero, si fanno sempre delle comparazioni, una valutazione.
> 
> ...





free ha detto:


> no, intendevo che se mai dovessi frequentare uno impegnato, *mi concentrerei su di lui e non sulla sua partner
> 
> tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato, secondo me: che ci si confronta per evidenziare di essere migliori di
> 
> invece, per me, che conosco bene i miei limiti e so di appartenere alla razza bastarda:singleeye:, il problema non si pone perchè so già che tantissimi sono migliori di me, buon per loro e amen*



Quoto:up:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa conclusione nasce da una comparazione, da un confronto. Dire siamo diverse significa aver valutato che non ci sono punti in comune.* Ovvio *che i propri ci appaiono migliori o almeno i più giusti per noi in quel momento.



ecco, per me non è affatto ovvio


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è un altro. non c'è confronto, almeno per me, finchè consideri le tue verità come assolute


Scusami. Io credo che voi diate un giudizio di valore al confronto. Anzi credo che diate un giudizio morale negativo al confronto e alla competizione nel contesto del tradimento. Io riconosco che, essendo il confronto una delle modalità ineliminabili del funzionamento della mente, entri naturalmente anche in questo ambito. Ovvio che una moglie, così come dicevo io da moglie, consideri le cose imparagonabili e non vuole neppure mettersi sul piano del confronto con un'amante! Ma così facendo si sta paragonando e vuole uscirne "vincente", nel senso di incomparabile. Un po' come tutte noi (io almeno, voi non so) non ci mettiamo nemmeno a paragonarci con Charlize Theron nella pubblicità di Dior, considerandola inarrivabile (anche grazie a manipolazioni), ma lo possiamo dire proprio perché ci siamo paragonate . L'uomo, in genere, ci prova gusto a definire ogni commento di una donna su un'altra, anche solo "sta così bene in jeans, perché si è messa quella gonna?!", come segno di "invidia" che l'idea di confrontarci ci ripugna. Ma se abbiamo mai detto "che bella bocca (o occhi o gambe)!" di un'altra è perché abbiamo fatto un confronto.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

comunque anche qui ho letto spesso di amanti che si confrontavano eccome disprezzando mogli e viceversa.
che non succeda sempre è un fatto ma non è sicuramente roba astrusa


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OK ... se la metti così, è vero, si fanno sempre delle comparazioni, una valutazione.
> 
> ...


La catalogazione è un'operazione cognitiva successiva al confronto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, intendevo che se mai dovessi frequentare uno impegnato, mi concentrerei su di lui e non sulla sua partner
> 
> tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato, secondo me: che ci si confronta per evidenziare di essere migliori di
> 
> invece, per me, che conosco bene i miei limiti e so di appartenere alla razza bastarda:singleeye:, il problema non si pone perchè so già che tantissimi sono migliori di me, buon per loro e amen


Sei arrivata a questa conclusione attraverso molteplici confronti.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, per me non è affatto ovvio


Se le tue scelte non sono le migliori possibili, per te in quel contesto, ne fai altre.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami. Io credo che voi diate un giudizio di valore al confronto. Anzi credo che diate un giudizio morale negativo al confronto e alla competizione nel contesto del tradimento. Io riconosco che, essendo il confronto una delle modalità ineliminabili del funzionamento della mente, entri naturalmente anche in questo ambito. Ovvio che una moglie, così come dicevo io da moglie, consideri le cose imparagonabili e non vuole neppure mettersi sul piano del confronto con un'amante! Ma così facendo si sta paragonando e vuole uscirne "vincente", nel senso di incomparabile. Un po' come tutte noi (io almeno, voi non so) non ci mettiamo nemmeno a paragonarci con Charlize Theron nella pubblicità di Dior, considerandola inarrivabile (anche grazie a manipolazioni), ma lo possiamo dire proprio perché ci siamo paragonate . L'uomo, in genere, ci prova gusto a definire ogni commento di una donna su un'altra, anche solo "sta così bene in jeans, perché si è messa quella gonna?!", come segno di "invidia" che l'idea di confrontarci ci ripugna. Ma se abbiamo mai detto "che bella bocca (o occhi o gambe)!" di un'altra è perché abbiamo fatto un confronto.


continui a non voler tu il confronto.. come puoi asserire cosa penso io? 
io riconosco i miei limiti e so perfettamente fin dove posso spingermi. 
e detto tra noi, non mi paragono propro a nessuno perchè anche il considerare qualcosa o qualcuno "migliore/peggiore" è una cosa soggettiva.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

personalmente sono competitivissima , soprattutto nel lavoro ma anche nelle sciocchezze a volte mi capita di voler far meglio .
 con le altre donne meno perché da giovane ero troppo presuntuosa per confrontarmi, da tardona ho un impeto di sorellanza e tendo ad essere chioccia delle giovani e comprensiva con le sorelle carampane.
ma tutto ciò per dire cosa:singleeye:?
non so , ho perso il filo:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> continui a non voler tu il confronto.. come puoi asserire cosa penso io?
> io riconosco i miei limiti e so perfettamente fin dove posso spingermi.
> e detto tra noi, non mi paragono propro a nessuno perchè anche il considerare qualcosa o qualcuno "migliore/peggiore" è una cosa soggettiva.


E' il cervello che funziona così! Tu la prendi come un giudizio. Mi dispiace. Se conosci i tuoi limiti li conosci perché hai fatto confronti.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente sono competitivissima , soprattutto nel lavoro ma anche nelle sciocchezze a volte mi capita di voler far meglio .
> con le altre donne meno perché da giovane ero troppo presuntuosa per confrontarmi, da tardona ho un impeto di sorellanza e tendo ad essere chioccia delle giovani e comprensiva con le sorelle carampane.
> ma tutto ciò per dire cosa:singleeye:?
> non so , ho perso il filo:mrgreen:


Da giovane facevi valutazioni rapide e, confrontandoti, vedevi di essere più alta, magra e bella . Ma pure ora con le coetanee, no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da giovane facevi valutazioni rapide e, confrontandoti, vedevi di essere più alta, magra e bella . Ma pure ora con le coetanee, no?:mrgreen:


ora non è più tempo ....son troppo saggia, molto più saggia delle altre:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente però tua moglie non è una zoccola come quelle che frequenti per divertimento e tu non sei cornuto come i mariti delle zoccole


tesoro e'paragone che non si pone,per eta',stato civile,etc etc....infatti ritengo troie quelle che pur essendo sposate corrono dietro ai mariti delle altre..una single,come in questo caso assolutamente no.e'libera,fa quel che le pare.......


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora non è più tempo ....son troppo saggia, molto più saggia delle altre:rotfl:


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro e'paragone che non si pone,per eta',stato civile,etc etc....infatti ritengo troie quelle che pur essendo sposate corrono dietro ai mariti delle altre..una single,come in questo caso assolutamente no.e'libera,fa quel che le pare.......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro e'paragone che non si pone,per eta',stato civile,etc etc....i*nfatti ritengo troie quelle che pur essendo sposate corrono dietro ai mariti delle altre*..una single,come in questo caso assolutamente no.e'libera,fa quel che le pare.......


come ho fatto notare più volte, è singolare che chi professa libertà sessuale e parla dei fedeli come anime piangenti ...è il primo a dare terribili definizioni di chi in teoria dovrebbe rientrare nelle sue simpatie.
 ti rendi conto che tebe , ad esempio, rientra in questa categoria?


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La catalogazione è un'operazione cognitiva successiva al confronto.



Ciao,

si, vero ... stiamo discutendo sui termini ... che figo ...  ...

Sono partita troppo da me. 
Io non ho un immagine cognitiva di me ... 
Mi sono esclusa già da tempo a priori ... 

Perché? ... Sono un mingherlino, piccola e magra ... 
Con un corpo, che aimeh, sembro di essere adolescente a volte ... 
Solo un deux-piece ... mi fa sembrare donna ... (mmmhh, va be). 
E non ci crederai, ma le ostioni, mi hanno invecchiata il viso ... per fortuna!
Mi prendevano per ragazza madre ... e scuotevano la testa ... 
invece avevo già oltre 30 anni! 

Che devo confrontarmi? ... Cioè ... io sono io ... e va bene così ... 
Fuori gara, sin dall'inizio ... 

Ho sviluppato ... altri punti, per confrontarmi ... :mrgreen: ...
Ma anche su quelli ... dubito molto ... di essere migliore ... 
Solo su uno, so di non andare male ... il lavoro di madre e con i giovani ... 

E in quel periodo ... l'autostima ... stava proprio sotto terra ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami. Io credo che voi diate un giudizio di valore al confronto. Anzi credo che diate un giudizio morale negativo al confronto e alla competizione nel contesto del tradimento. Io riconosco che, essendo il confronto una delle modalità ineliminabili del funzionamento della mente, entri naturalmente anche in questo ambito. Ovvio che una moglie, così come dicevo io da moglie, consideri le cose imparagonabili e non vuole neppure mettersi sul piano del confronto con un'amante! Ma così facendo si sta paragonando e vuole uscirne "vincente", nel senso di incomparabile. Un po' come tutte noi (io almeno, voi non so) non ci mettiamo nemmeno a paragonarci con Charlize Theron nella pubblicità di Dior, considerandola inarrivabile (anche grazie a manipolazioni), ma lo possiamo dire proprio perché ci siamo paragonate . L'uomo, in genere, ci prova gusto a definire ogni commento di una donna su un'altra, anche solo "sta così bene in jeans, perché si è messa quella gonna?!", come segno di "invidia" che l'idea di confrontarci ci ripugna. Ma se abbiamo mai detto "che bella bocca (o occhi o gambe)!" di un'altra è perché abbiamo fatto un confronto.


No se dico che bella bocca, faccio un commento.
Il confronto è, ha la bocca più bella della mia
Se parli nell'ambito del tradimento , nel momento in cui ti incaronisci perchè lei è più bella di te, più giovane di te e questa cosa ti deprime secondo me è una cazzata. Che io non faccio.
Ovvio che nella vita ci confrontiamo, ma tra pari. Una moglie e un'amante sono appunto una pietra e una patata. Il confronto è inutile, anche perchè non porta mai a nulla di costruttivo.
Esattamente come non ti paragoni a Charize Theron non ti confronti con una donna che con te non ha nulla a che fare, e che sta su un piano diverso dal tuo.
E comunque parlavi di competizione, non di confronto


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ho fatto notare più volte, è singolare che chi professa libertà sessuale e parla dei fedeli come anime piangenti ...è il primo a dare terribili definizioni di chi in teoria dovrebbe rientrare nelle sue simpatie.
> ti rendi conto che tebe , ad esempio, rientra in questa categoria?



e allora?e'la verita'..se poi la vuoi ammantare di perbenismo chiamale zoccole allegre,ma e'poi come chiamare operatore ecologico lo spazzino.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque anche qui ho letto spesso di amanti che si confrontavano eccome disprezzando mogli e viceversa.
> *che non succeda sempre è un fatto *ma non è sicuramente roba astrusa


E' questo che ribadisco da due giorni
Brunetta invece sostiene che succede sempre.
tutto qui


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Ma sbaglio o parlavamo di competizione
Cazzo è stata così brava da portare il discorso sul confronto....
Manco me ne ero accorta


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, vero ... stiamo discutendo sui termini ... che figo ...  ...
> 
> ...


Anch'io mi son sentita fuori dai giochi per tanto tempo. Il tradimento mi ha fatta rimettere in gioco. Non escluderlo. Non è positivissimo sentirsi come dici tu, per me, anche se dà pace.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Maggio 2013)

Il confronto come il giudizio.

Non si deve giudicare, non si dovrebbe giudicare, si dice.
Ma tutti giudichiamo.
Giudichiamo Salvo, Diletta, il Conte, Berlusconi, io giudico mio marito, giudico eccome i miei genitori.
Solo che poi i giudizi 1-li tengo per me quando non è il caso di esplicitarli 2-non li rendo definitivi ma li lascio aperti al cambiamento e al dubbio 3-non li trasporto automaticamente dalle azioni alla persona (azione cattiva non equivale a persona cattiva)

Impossibile non giudicare. Sul giudizio si basa poi, volta per volta, la nostra scelta di giusto e sbagliato.

Allo stesso modo, il confronto. Non gare, non desiderio narcisistico di essere su un piedistallo. Ma in effetti, come il nostro stesso occhio -e concordo con Brunetta- è allenato a paragonare altezze, grandezze, spessori, se non altro per capire da quale ramo penzolare senza pericolo, noi paragoniamo e confrontiamo. Gli altri tra loro, e noi con loro.

Non tutti. In alcuni questo meccanismo è talmente florido da sfociare, appunto, nel narcisismo, competizione, anche con le mogli etc etc.
In altri, il meccanismo è così sopito che quasi non ce ne si accorge, che ci sia o non ci sia in pratica non lo si avverte.
Così come l'omosessualità latente :mrgreen:

Io ammetto che al mare guardo le altre e paragono. (nel mio caso, guardo quelle più in carne e mi dico "bè, quella è più cicciotta di me ed è comunque una bella gnocca, quindi magari anche io non faccio proprio schifo :mrgreen:")
Guardo i vestiti, l'atteggiamento. Perchè no? Se mi piace come una si veste, mi guardo, colgo le differenze, magari se non mi piaccio tanto quanto mi piace lei posso cambiare.

E che certe amanti e certe mogli (e corrispondenti maschili) sentano eccome una competizione con la "controparte" è pane di tutti i giorni (come faceva notare Min).
E' naturale. Per alcuni più, per alcuni meno. Ma è umano. Come giudicare.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e allora?e'la verita'..se poi la vuoi ammantare di perbenismo chiamale zoccole allegre,ma e'poi come chiamare operatore ecologico lo spazzino.


ma cosa c'entra il perbenismo.
a parte il fatto che mi disturba che tu ti permetta di chiamare troia una donna che fa quello che fai tu (o molto meno) , non mi capacito con  quale meccanismo perverso tu possa ragionare


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta, sono certissima di conoscere almeno una ragazza che i meccanismi di confronto e competizione li ha rachiticissimi se non defunti.

Si piace tantissimo, in un modo bello, non da narcisista. Si guarda allo specchio e vede la sua ragazza ideale :mrgreen:
Lei competizione con le altre non ne sente proprio


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Brunetta, sono certissima di conoscere almeno una ragazza che i meccanismi di confronto e competizione li ha rachiticissimi se non defunti.
> 
> Si piace tantissimo, in un modo bello, non da narcisista. *Si guarda allo specchio e vede la sua ragazza ideale* :mrgreen:
> Lei competizione con le altre non ne sente proprio


anch'io l'ho conosciuta:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io l'ho conosciuta:mrgreen:



Beate (o brave) voi


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No se dico che bella bocca, faccio un commento.
> Il confronto è, ha la bocca più bella della mia
> Se parli nell'ambito del tradimento , nel momento in cui ti incaronisci perchè lei è più bella di te, più giovane di te e questa cosa ti deprime secondo me è una cazzata. Che io non faccio.
> Ovvio che nella vita ci confrontiamo, ma tra pari. Una moglie e un'amante sono appunto una pietra e una patata. Il confronto è inutile, anche perchè non porta mai a nulla di costruttivo.
> ...


Prima della competizione c'è il confronto. Il confronto è una modalità che non implica una classificazione ma solo una comparazione e una catalogazione, appunto pietra e patata. Non c'è competizione sul piano dei ruoli ed è su questo che l'amante trova un punto fermo per non sentirsi facocera. Ma un confronto non può non esserci anche solo per sentirsi "diversa". E' la diversità che la fa trovare interessante per l'uomo che l'ha come amante. Un tempo e anche adesso in chi è un po' vecchio di idee questi ruoli erano imprigionati in stereotipi di moglie vecchia-squallida-con un fisico di chi si è lasciata andare-poco propensa al sesso (il Conte lo leggi?) e l'amante giovane-sexy-bel fisico-appariscente-disinibita. Questi stereotipi son del tutto superati perché leggi qui di amanti più vecchie della moglie o per nulla appariscenti. Le mogli si ribellano dicendo che sono gradevoli (e anche gli uomini si ribellano all'idea di essere sposati con una cariatide, pensa anche a Lothar come ci tiene a definire bella e snella la moglie e disponibile sessualmente) e le amanti si rifiutano di essere immaginate come un incrocio tra un'ochetta e una maiala. Il mio discorso era fuori da questi stereotipi. La competizione (il termine non piace per le ragioni già esposte) si gioca su altri piani, appunto sulla diversità che fa dire "tra noi è un'altra cosa", "io gli davo e lui mi dava cose che non erano contro il rapporto matrimoniale" e queste sono ugualmente espressioni di una competizione, un po' come dire gioco in serieB, ma sono il capocannoniere, non mi paragono con Ballotelli (o chi per lui, non so chi è capocannoniere) anche se delimitano l'ambito della competizione. Siamo arrivate a questo discorso perché sostenevo (aspetto altre ipotesi esplicative) che l'uomo che fa conoscere moglie e amante o la porta a casa, oltre al bisogno di ricomporre la schizofrenia di una vita a pezzi, abbia anche il gusto di metterle in competizione=confronto (anche contro la loro volontà e certamente all'insaputa della moglie) per sentirsi quello che "possiede" una completezza femminile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sbaglio o parlavamo di competizione
> Cazzo è stata così brava da portare il discorso sul confronto....
> Manco me ne ero accorta


La competizione è confronto. Ho cambiato termine per l'attribuzione negativa al termine e alla situazione. Attribuzione tua.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La competizione è confronto. Ho cambiato termine per l'attribuzione negativa al termine e alla situazione. Attribuzione tua.


Attribuzione di tutti perchè tu per prima l'hai fatto passare come il fatto che l'amante di mette in competizione
Se mi metto a confronto con la moglie, noto che siamo diverse. Semplicemente diverse in molte cose.
Se mi metto in competizione farò in modo di evidenziare i pregi miei  e sottolineare i suoi difetti
Mai pensato di essere migliore, di fare in modo di risultare più bella più sexy, più intelligente. Mai cercato di sminuire la sua figura di donna ai suoi occhi.
Questo è mettersi in competizione per me, e non tutte le donne lo fanno


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La competizione è confronto.* Ho cambiato termine per l'attribuzione negativa al termine e alla situazione. Attribuzione tua.


Non sono mica tanto d'accordo. Io mi confronto sempre con gli altri, e credo onestamente di essere una delle persone meno competitive che conosco. Ma se non mi confronto non miglioro, in senso assoluto; se competo invece, voglio essere migliore ma in senso relativo. La competizione vuole un vincitore, il confronto solo differenze.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Attribuzione di tutti perchè tu per prima l'hai fatto passare come il fatto che l'amante di mette in competizione
> Se mi metto a confronto con la moglie, noto che siamo diverse. Semplicemente diverse in molte cose.
> Se mi metto in competizione farò in modo di evidenziare i pregi miei  e sottolineare i suoi difetti
> Mai pensato di essere migliore, di fare in modo di risultare più bella più sexy, più intelligente. Mai cercato di sminuire la sua figura di donna ai suoi occhi.
> Questo è mettersi in competizione per me, e non tutte le donne lo fanno


Non l'hai fatto su quegli aspetti ma su altri l'hai fatto necessariamente. Non ti piace. Lo neghi. Amen


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono mica tanto d'accordo. Io mi confronto sempre con gli altri, e credo onestamente di essere una delle persone meno competitive che conosco. Ma se non mi confronto non miglioro, in senso assoluto; se competo invece, voglio essere migliore ma in senso relativo. La competizione vuole un vincitore, il confronto solo differenze.


E' quello che pensavo anch'io (persona meno competitiva che conosca) ma non è così. Non si è competitive su piani su cui ci si sente comunque vincenti o perdenti. Io non competo con una cantante: sono stonata. Ma se prendo un microfono in mano non mi metterà in competizione con Giorgia o Elisa ma mi sentirò minimamente competente o almeno più autoironica degli altri. Se mi metto con un uomo mi sentirò ben di essere stata scelta?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'hai fatto su quegli aspetti ma su altri l'hai fatto necessariamente. Non ti piace. Lo neghi. Amen


Ma mi spieghi come fai a saperlo???
Ma sei ostinata di brutto eh?
Perchè non devi crederlo e guardare un po' più in là dei tuoi occhi? hai sempre ragione nella vita? Non ti capita proprio mai di sbagliarti?
Ma dimmi te..........


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io mi son sentita fuori dai giochi per tanto tempo. Il tradimento mi ha fatta rimettere in gioco. Non escluderlo. Non è positivissimo sentirsi come dici tu, per me, anche se dà pace.



Ciao Brunetta,

vedi, credo che ognuno di noi, ha delle proprie armi ...
consapevoli o meno ... 

io sto fuori gioco, per quanto riguardano "gli ideali" di donna. 
ma so, che ho qualcosa, che attira ... attira molto ... 
ma quest'arma è talmente segreta, che non la conosco neanche io ... 

ma dove vado ... non mi ritrovo quasi mai sola ... 
o per una cosa i per l'altra ... 
o tra la gente in teatro o in un centro autonomo ... 

credo, che se si rimane fedeli a quello che si è ... 
è l'arma più vincente che si può avere ...
e in questo senso ... non c'è comparazione, valutazione ecc. che tenga ...

mi piaccio ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono mica tanto d'accordo. Io mi confronto sempre con gli altri, e credo onestamente di essere una delle persone meno competitive che conosco. Ma se non mi confronto non miglioro, in senso assoluto; se competo invece, voglio essere migliore ma in senso relativo. La competizione vuole un vincitore, il confronto solo differenze.



quotone
Spero di poterti approvare


E ribadisco che si deve vivere proprio male così


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'hai fatto su quegli aspetti ma *su altri l'hai *fatto necessariamente. Non ti piace. Lo neghi. Amen


Quali?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quello che pensavo anch'io (persona meno competitiva che conosca) ma non è così. Non si è competitive su piani su cui ci si sente comunque vincenti o perdenti. Io non competo con una cantante: sono stonata. Ma se prendo un microfono in mano non mi metterà in competizione con Giorgia o Elisa ma mi sentirò minimamente competente o almeno più autoironica degli altri. *Se mi metto con un uomo mi sentirò ben di essere stata scelta*?


ho sempre pensato di avere scelto io...:mrgreen:
A parte le battute, no. Io penso che ci si incontri e ci si riconosca, non che ci si scelga nel mazzo. La scelta presuppone una ricerca basata su un'esigenza che non c'è sempre. Io quando ho incontrato mio marito non cercavo affatto un'unione duratura, ma proprio per nulla... anzi.
E lui neppure.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato di avere scelto io...:mrgreen:
> A parte le battute, no. Io penso che ci si incontri e ci si riconosca, non che ci si scelga nel mazzo. La scelta presuppone una ricerca basata su un'esigenza che non c'è sempre. Io quando ho incontrato mio marito non cercavo affatto un'unione duratura, ma proprio per nulla... anzi.
> E lui neppure.


ariquoto


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato di avere scelto io...:mrgreen:
> A parte le battute, no. Io penso che ci si incontri e ci si riconosca, non che ci si scelga nel mazzo. La scelta presuppone una ricerca basata su un'esigenza che non c'è sempre. Io quando ho incontrato mio marito non cercavo affatto un'unione duratura, ma proprio per nulla... anzi.
> E lui neppure.


Credo che la competizione nasca più fra donne che fra uomini.Non mi sono mai sentito in competizione con nessuno,anche perchè non c'era un valido motivo per competere,ti trombi la donna di un altro punto.Che mi frega dell'altro?Son già strano di mio,che non poteva proprio esserci competizione...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che la competizione nasca più fra donne che fra uomini.Non mi sono mai sentito in competizione con nessuno,anche perchè non c'era un valido motivo per competere,ti trombi la donna di un altro punto.Che mi frega dell'altro?Son già strano di mio,che non poteva proprio esserci competizione...:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Credo che la competizione nasca più fra donne che fra uomini.*Non mi sono mai sentito in competizione con nessuno,anche perchè non c'era un valido motivo per competere,ti trombi la donna di un altro punto.Che mi frega dell'altro?Son già strano di mio,che non poteva proprio esserci competizione...:mrgreen:



:sbatti:


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Claudio*



Acheo ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Certo,mi è anche capitato di dover ascoltare l'uomo di una mia "amichetta" sgretolarmi i coglioni sulle qualità della sua donna,e mi son sentito un pò una merda.....!Ricordo che non faceva altro dire che ero uno "giusto"e che quando mi vedevo con la sua donna per motivi di studio si fidava....


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Free, fra uomini c'è più cameratismo,almeno dalle mie parti.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Troppi discorsi in mezzo, da confronti basati su tradimento a competizioni, tra la ricerca di un compagno-marito alle definizioni di questo e di quello. 

Ma state competendo o confrontandovi ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che la competizione nasca più fra *donne* che fra uomini.Non mi sono mai sentito in competizione con nessuno,anche perchè non c'era un valido motivo per competere,ti trombi la donna di un altro punto.Che mi frega dell'altro?Son già strano di mio,che non poteva proprio esserci competizione...:mrgreen:


donnette, per essere precisi.
A me sgomitare non piace affatto, trovo che si perda molto in fascino e stile.
Devo dire che sono sempre stata molto old-style in questo: quando mi interessa un uomo, lui è sempre l'ultimo a saperlo.
Eppure con viva e vibrante soddisfazione devo dire che ha funzionato quasi sempre... e quando non ha funzionato ne sono uscita alla grande:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> donnette, per essere precisi.
> A me sgomitare non piace affatto, trovo che si perda molto in fascino e stile.
> Devo dire che sono sempre stata molto old-style in questo: quando mi interessa un uomo, lui è sempre l'ultimo a saperlo.
> Eppure con viva e vibrante soddisfazione devo dire che ha funzionato quasi sempre... e quando non ha funzionato ne sono uscita alla grande:mrgreen:



Marpiona! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Claudio*



Acheo ha detto:


> Troppi discorsi in mezzo, da confronti basati su tradimento a competizioni, tra la ricerca di un compagno-marito alle definizioni di questo e di quello.
> 
> Ma state competendo o confrontandovi ?


Potete competere con me voi?vi lascio almeno confrontarvi con me,quando mi tediate, e la cosa accade spesso,mi assento.Ma non è colpa vostra,sono io che sono troppo oltre.:up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> donnette, per essere precisi.
> A me sgomitare non piace affatto, trovo che si perda molto in fascino e stile.
> Devo dire che sono sempre stata molto old-style in questo: quando mi interessa un uomo, lui è sempre l'ultimo a saperlo.
> Eppure con viva e vibrante soddisfazione devo dire che ha funzionato quasi sempre... e quando non ha funzionato ne sono uscita alla grande:mrgreen:


Perfetto!Mai far capire ad una donna il tuo interesse,mi son sempre defilato,presente ma defilato.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potete competere con me voi?vi lascio almeno confrontarvi con me,quando mi tediate, e la cosa accade spesso,mi assento.Ma non è colpa vostra,sono io che sono troppo oltre.:up:



Competere io?  ma non ci penso nemmeno. 

Ma tu che pensi di essere oltre, in base a cosa o a chi l'affermazione?











Mai mi sto muto mai! mo si parlerà di qualche larva.. voi vedè!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!Mai far capire ad una donna il tuo interesse,mi son sempre defilato,presente ma defilato.:up:



Ma zitto va.... defilato scrive.. e certo, le volte in cui eri senza viagra!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!Mai far capire ad una donna il tuo interesse,mi son sempre defilato,presente ma defilato.:up:


pensa te. Se ci incontrassimo ci defileremmo tutti e due. 'Mazza che coppia di volpi:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono mica tanto d'accordo. Io mi confronto sempre con gli altri, e credo onestamente di essere una delle persone meno competitive che conosco. Ma se non mi confronto non miglioro, in senso assoluto; se competo invece, voglio essere migliore ma in senso relativo. La competizione vuole un vincitore, il confronto solo differenze.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato di avere scelto io...:mrgreen:
> A parte le battute, no. Io penso che ci si incontri e ci si riconosca, non che ci si scelga nel mazzo. La scelta presuppone una ricerca basata su un'esigenza che non c'è sempre. Io quando ho incontrato mio marito non cercavo affatto un'unione duratura, ma proprio per nulla... anzi.
> E lui neppure.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> donnette, per essere precisi.
> A me sgomitare non piace affatto, trovo che si perda molto in fascino e stile.
> Devo dire che sono sempre stata molto old-style in questo: quando mi interessa un uomo, lui è sempre l'ultimo a saperlo.
> Eppure con viva e vibrante soddisfazione devo dire che ha funzionato quasi sempre... e quando non ha funzionato ne sono uscita alla grande:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa te. Se ci incontrassimo ci defileremmo tutti e due. 'Mazza che coppia di volpi:mrgreen:


:risata:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free, fra uomini c'è più cameratismo,almeno dalle mie parti.:up:



ma e'normale amico noi siamo diversi da loro...le donne farneticano e fantasticano su tutto..rompo le palle,vogliono sapere...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma e'normale amico noi siamo diversi da loro...le donne farneticano e fantasticano su tutto..rompo le palle,vogliono sapere...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ho paura di quello che potrebbero farti se ti piano. occhio eh!


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Claudio*



Acheo ha detto:


> Competere io? ma non ci penso nemmeno.
> 
> Ma tu che pensi di essere oltre, in base a cosa o a chi l'affermazione?
> 
> ...


Io sono oltre per la mia profondità di pensiero e per il mio talento con le persone,ho un carisma che straripa dalle mutande bello mio...!


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma e'normale amico noi siamo diversi da loro...le donne farneticano e fantasticano su tutto..rompo le palle,vogliono sapere...



ma la volete finire?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa te. Se ci incontrassimo ci defileremmo tutti e due. 'Mazza che coppia di volpi:mrgreen:


Io mi defilerei,ma tranquilla che non ti lascerei andare.....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Io sono oltre per la mia profondità di pensiero e per il mio talento con le persone*,ho un carisma che straripa dalle mutande bello mio...!



Ecco bastava fermarsi sul neretto:mrgreen: invece porca paletta.... oppure scrivere un carisma che straripa dal cervello.... invece :mrgreen::mrgreen: le mutande!!! :mrgreen: mi fai morire!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la volete finire?:mrgreen:


Zitta e non rompere, razzista.


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Free*

Finire?io adoro le donne come te,che parlano molto poco,timidine,con una spiccata aggressività nascosta molto bene...!Tranne lothar,qui dentro di donne non capisce un cazzo nessuno.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

personamente sarei  molto competitiva...
evito di competere perchè so di essere la vincitrice...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Finire?io adoro le donne come te,che parlano molto poco,timidine,con una spiccata aggressività* nascosta molto bene..*.!Tranne lothar,qui dentro di donne non capisce un cazzo nessuno.



dove?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la volete finire?:mrgreen:



ma lascili farneticare:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> Ecco bastava fermarsi sul neretto:mrgreen: invece porca paletta.... oppure scrivere un carisma che straripa dal cervello.... invece :mrgreen::mrgreen: le mutande!!! :mrgreen: mi fai morire!!!!


A clà io sono sincero ho un mio carisma anche nelle mutande,e la cosa viene apprezzata.é una presenza ingombrante,ma rassicura il mio ego!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> personamente sarei  molto competitiva...
> evito di competere perchè so di essere la vincitrice...:mrgreen:


Quoto . così tout court.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> dove?



sapessi...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A clà io sono sincero ho un mio carisma anche nelle mutande,e la cosa viene apprezzata.é una presenza ingombrante,ma rassicura il mio ego!:rotfl::rotfl:


Non devi convincermi, io ti credo sulla parola, eventualmente qualcuna/o avesse dubbi.. si faccia avanti. Lothar te la vuoi misurare con oscuro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> personamente sarei molto competitiva...
> evito di competere perchè so di essere la vincitrice...:mrgreen:


questo sì che è spirito sportivo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sapessi...
> 
> :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo sì che è spirito sportivo:mrgreen:



Lo stesso che uso con mio figlio. papy facciamo una corsa? nahh figlio cresci, ancora ne devi fare strada..... al momento ti struppiu tuttu! ti rompo tutto. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

QUanto Hegelismo di merda leggo qui
Quando il grande Schopenhauer
Mostrò al mondo che Hegel
era solo una testa di legno
con il suo cazzo di confronti e comparazioni.


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> dove?


Cazzo vi devo spiegare tutto?Free è una donna molto educata,sensibile,molto a modo,secondo me è una donna molto curata,piacevolmente spiritosa,ma non è esplosiva!Di fondo è anche un pò timida,davanti ai complimenti ringrazia e si defila,però, superato il primo impatto,e subentrata una fase di conoscenza tira fuori la sua aggressività.:up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che ti ridi tu?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo vi devo spiegare tutto?Free è una donna molto educata,sensibile,molto a modo,secondo me è una donna molto curata,piacevolmente spiritosa,ma non è esplosiva!*Di fondo* è anche un pò timida,davanti ai complimenti ringrazia e si defila,però, superato il primo impatto,e subentrata una fase di conoscenza *tira fuori la sua aggressività.:up:*


:up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> :up:


Si,e preferisco fermarmi qui.......!Potrei continuare con la mia disamina....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e preferisco fermarmi qui.......!Potrei continuare con la mia disamina....!


Ecco fermati che devo andarmi a cercare disamina su google.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ti ridi tu?



sarete scemi!:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e preferisco fermarmi qui.......!Potrei continuare con la mia disamina....!



Ok confermato il significato, ora se vuoi puoi anche continuare.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

*Ecchecchè se ne dica...*

Abbiamo carne sul fuoco...
Ma ancora NESSUNO e nessuna teoria vincente è riuscita a spiegare come funziona il cervello umano, in maniera esaustiva e completa.

Tanto è vero che si parla oggi di teorie psicologiche di varia natura.

C'è la gestalt, c'è il cognitivismo...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Mi pare che il cervello umano usi degli schemi per interpretare la realtà.
Ma come una persona costruisca questi schemi non si sa di preciso.

Ed è da lì che ci sono persone che in quadro vedono opera d'arte, ma signori miei, non è escluso che qualcuno vi possa vedere semplicemente un oggetto contundente.

E a tutte le altre categorie rimando volentieri alla scuola di Luciano Anceschi.

Provare per credere.

Non a caso l'uomo per arrivare a condividere dei valori e delle misurazioni si deve uniformare a unità di misura che si è stabilito vadano bene per un' intera colletività.

Basti l'esempio comunque di un sacco di azioni e gesti che non hanno nessun valore pratico, ma un enorme significato per chi li condivide.

Per noi ha senso e valore che so portare dei fiori alla tomba di un defunto, ma vi posso assicurare che per altre culture, questo susciterebbe imbarazzo o riso.

Osserviamo che perfino la categoria bellezza non è legata a valori oggettivi scaturenti dai nostri sensi, quanto da valori culturali.

Per i greci...la bellezza era solo quella MASCHILE.
Ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ora: NON esiste un metro su cui misurare quanto sia grave o leggero per noi, il fatto che lei o lui, siano anche finiti a letto con altri.

Alcune persone percepiscono ciò come una cosa INAMISSIBILE, altre si dicono, ma si dei, ste cose sono sempre successe più o meno a tutti, e non vedo perchè farne un problema esistenziale.


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*DImmi*



Acheo ha detto:


> Ok confermato il significato, ora se vuoi puoi anche continuare.


COsa vuoi sapere?


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo vi devo spiegare tutto?Free è una donna molto educata,sensibile,molto a modo,secondo me è una donna molto curata,piacevolmente spiritosa,ma non è esplosiva!Di fondo è anche un pò timida,davanti ai complimenti ringrazia e si defila,però, superato il primo impatto,e subentrata una fase di conoscenza tira fuori la sua aggressività.:up:



timidamente ringrazio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> COsa vuoi sapere?



Tutto quello che sai di free, per filo e per segno....


----------



## Sayuri (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sayuri,
> 
> chiedo, non perché non condivido ...
> ma perché, non capisco il significato ...
> ...


Certo deve essere reciproca, io desidero te e tu desideri me. Ma come donna non ho mai pensato al sesso con un uomo nel modo che è stato descritto sopra.


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Certo deve essere reciproca, io desidero te e tu desideri me. Ma come donna non ho mai pensato al sesso con un uomo nel modo che è stato descritto sopra.



Ciao,

:up: .... nemmeno io, scapperei!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Ma su che si sa che a noi si alza solo col pensiero. 















































Dopo però nella realtà resta calato soltanto.... a loro non a me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quali?


Ma che ne so?! In ogni rapporto anche di amicizia, anche in un forum (lasciamo da parte gli amanti che ti fa inalberare), quando si andava a scuola, ognuno di noi ha delle proprie caratteristiche che definisce nel tempo, anche dal confronto con gli altri. Da adolescenti ci si sentiva magari sbagliate o no in relazione a chi avevamo intorno. Una si considera alta o bassa a seconda del contesto in cui si trova. Ad esempio una è 1,73 e si sente normalmente alta (non è detto meglio, eh) poi si trova tra giocatrici di basket e si sente bassa. Questa valutazione nasce dal confronto. Ok? Fi qui siamo d'accordo? Su tutta una serie di confronti ci facciamo un'immagine interna ed esterna di noi. Ci consideriamo alte, basse, magre, grasse, pesino giovani o vecchie in relazione al contesto. Non so quanti anni tu abbia ma se vai davanti a un liceo ti senti vecchia, in una casa di riposo giovane. Se poniamo tu hai 40 anni e frequenti un uomo di 45 ti sentirai più o meno coetanea. Se ne ha 60 ti sentirai giovane, se ne ha 30 vecchia. Lo stesso nei confronti della moglie o no? E questo vale per l'essere allegra o posata o calma ecc Il tuo essere come sei e diversa dalla moglie non è la cosa che lo ha reso interessato a te?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato di avere scelto io...:mrgreen:
> A parte le battute, no. Io penso che ci si incontri e ci si riconosca, non che ci si scelga nel mazzo. La scelta presuppone una ricerca basata su un'esigenza che non c'è sempre. Io quando ho incontrato mio marito non cercavo affatto un'unione duratura, ma proprio per nulla... anzi.
> E lui neppure.


Concordo. Però non ho capito cosa c'entri.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che la competizione nasca più fra donne che fra uomini.Non mi sono mai sentito in competizione con nessuno,anche perchè non c'era un valido motivo per competere,ti trombi la donna di un altro punto.Che mi frega dell'altro?Son già strano di mio,che non poteva proprio esserci competizione...:mrgreen:


Infatti i traditi che scrivono qui non sono neppure tormentati da immagini pornografiche.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free, fra uomini c'è più cameratismo,almeno dalle mie parti.:up:


E tra altri più compagnismo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> donnette, per essere precisi.
> A me sgomitare non piace affatto, trovo che si perda molto in fascino e stile.
> Devo dire che sono sempre stata molto old-style in questo: quando mi interessa un uomo, lui è sempre l'ultimo a saperlo.
> Eppure con viva e vibrante soddisfazione devo dire che ha funzionato quasi sempre... e quando non ha funzionato ne sono uscita alla grande:mrgreen:


:up: competitiva!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potete competere con me voi?vi lascio almeno confrontarvi con me,quando mi tediate, e la cosa accade spesso,mi assento.Ma non è colpa vostra,sono io che sono troppo oltre.:up:


:up::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Ciao Brunetta,

ma allora, non è più che altro colui che tradisce a fare comparazioni? 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> personamente sarei  molto competitiva...
> evito di competere perchè so di essere la vincitrice...:mrgreen:


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ma allora, non è più che altro colui che tradisce a fare comparazioni?
> 
> sienne


Credo meno. A me è capitato di essere interessata a due uomini contemporaneamente e c'era comparazione, ovvio, uno bruno e uno biondo, uno magro uno robusto erano differenze che percepivo e anche caratterialmente riconoscevo differenze che mi portavano a sentirmi bene in modo differente con uno a con l'altro. Invece chi sa di non essere l'unico a relazionarsi con una persona si chiede quali siano le differenze che attirano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Però non ho capito cosa c'entri.


se tu(ipotetico) presupponi di essere stata scelta dal tuo partner, al momento del tradimento senti che al tuo posto è stata scelta l'amante, quindi tu sei arrivata seconda. Ecco la competizione.
Perchè parti dal presupposto della scelta tra più opzioni. Io non la sento così.

Non mi sono sentita arrivata seconda, ho pensato che avesse incontrato una persona. In momenti diversi della vita lo stesso incontro non ha lo stesso esito... quindi non ci può essere gara. Secondo me.
Ma forse non ho capito un ciufolo di quello che hai scritto tu, Diogene mi ha sconvolto l'equilibrio ormonale.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta
> A decidre quanto è grave un tradimento: è il tradito.
> Secondo la sua sensibilità e secondo tanti altri fattori, secondo l'immagine che lui aveva dell'altra persona.
> 
> ...


Bè, certo. E' il tradito che decide quanto è grave il tradimento su questo non ci piove assolutamente.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e io parlo di compagno compagno


e quindi?
Si annullano a vicenda?


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche per te l'amicizia è più importante ?


Non è questione di importanza. E'n questione di come vivi i rapporti.
E quello è un doppio tradimento.
In quel momento non hai in mente chi è meno importante o più importante.
Due persone che ti sono nel cuore ti hanno tradito.
Che cazzo di importanza vuoi che abbia la percentuale di amore per l'uno o l'altra?

Sono sensibilità. Come ha detto il conte, è il tradito che decide l'importanza.
Io ho perdonato il tradimento di Mattia con una persona che lavora ancora lui fianco a fianco.
E non è importante.
Non lo era nemmeno allora.
Ma per altri può essere devastante.

Sensibilità Diverse.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

se non avete capito.
Non è.


IMPORTANTE!



Scrivo da schifo stasera. Chiedo venia.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma una così mica è amica
> l'amicizia è cosa seria


Anche il tuo fidanzato eventualmente non avrebbe dovuto essere uno scopatore di amiche amiche.


Vatti a fidare


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi...
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è che se il mio compagno mi tradisce con un'amica io reagisco allo stesso modo che se mi tradisse con una perfetta sconosciuta; di contro però mentre non "colpevolizzerei" una perfetta sconosciuta mi incazzerei a bestia se dall'altra parte ci fosse quella che IO consideravo un'amica... mi sentirei doppiamente tradita, da lui e da lei: la differenza, secondo me, sta nel fatto che il tradimento è "doppio"
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Farlo in casa è oggettivamente grave.* Fare con una persona conosciuta o fargliela conoscere anche (nei cnfronti di entrambe). Il gusto è quello dell'harem e di far sentire almeno l'amante in competizione (non potendo farlo con la compagna, ignara).


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che dici tu probabilmente
> Ma appunto bisogna differenziare
> *La competizione tra amante e moglie la trovo ridicola. Non possono competere due cose che stanno su piani diversi.*
> Ma non ho dubbi che qualcuna che ci si mette c'é



quoto con furore


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche senza arrivare alla "facocera" una certa competizione c'è sempre se si ha un uomo in comune.



no.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei mai stata amante? Hai mai diviso (che poi Anche qui diviso? Boh) l'uomo con qualcuna?
> Non sempre, a volte c'é la competizione
> Chiedi a tebe se si sente in competizione con la moglie di Man.


ecco.



ma poi. Competizione di che?
E perchè?
Per quale scopo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> l'amante del mio compagno ... si sentiva e come in competizione con me.
> 
> ...



Ma si certo. Anche la ex amante di mattia si sentiva in competizione con me, ci sta.
Anche io mi sento in competizione con me, figurati lei.

Ma non sono tutte così.
Ma credo pure che siano la minoranza di quelle che tradiscono tra l'altro.
Io, delle mie amichette traditrici, nessuna e ripeto nessuna si sente in competizione con la moglie di .
E' proprio una parte che non esiste. Non ne sanno nemmeno il nome figurati.
E nemmeno io, per esempio so il nome della moglie di Man.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ne sono più che consapevole, che c'è di tutto ...
> 
> ...


Appunto.
Dovrebbe essere legge.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

Suppongo che farlo in casa sia più grave per la sensibilità femminile no?
Una si dice
Ma come cazzo
hai portato a casa un'altra femmina
e chissà quanto disordine e sporcizia avrà notato no?

Infatti se una mi invita a casa sua
mica mi faccio problemi eh?

purchè la casa sia SUA e non di suo marito.
Ecchecazzo che mschilista sarei altrimenti eh?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se tu(ipotetico) presupponi di essere stata scelta dal tuo partner, al momento del tradimento senti che al tuo posto è stata scelta l'amante, quindi tu sei arrivata seconda. Ecco la competizione.
> Perchè parti dal presupposto della scelta tra più opzioni. Io non la sento così.
> 
> Non mi sono sentita arrivata seconda, ho pensato che avesse incontrato una persona. In momenti diversi della vita lo stesso incontro non ha lo stesso esito... quindi non ci può essere gara. Secondo me.
> Ma forse *non ho capito un ciufolo di quello che hai scritto tu*, Diogene mi ha sconvolto l'equilibrio ormonale.


La seconda che hai detto . No non era quel che dicevo. Io ero partita dall'uomo che in qualche modo impone la presenza dell'amante alla moglie (o perché ha come amante una donna conosciuta o amica della moglie o perché gliela presenta) e impone la presenza della moglie all'amante. M'interrogavo sul perché fare una cosa del genere, a mio parere insopportabile per entrambe, e oltre all'ipotesi del tentativo di ricomposizione avanzavo quella del compiacimento per la competizione tra le due. Da qui ci sono state utenti che hanno negato qualsivoglia competizione. E io mi sono lanciata nel cercare di dimostrare che poiché il confronto è alla base della competizione, non come gara per raggiungere il "posto" privilegiato (quale sarebbe? Quello di moglie di uno che ha l'amante? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl ma come naturale confronto per ritrovare in sé (da parte della sola amante, finché la moglie non sa) la propria specificità che la fa sentire diversa e per quali ragione scelta (non nel senso di individuata tra una schiera di concorrenti, ovvio) e in quale modo complementare (? non mi viene una parola più chiara) per l'amante ma anche alla moglie (che se avesse le stesse caratteristiche dell'amante ne sarebbe speculare e ne renderebbe inutile l'esistenza. Spiegazione questa idiota perché ogni persona è diversa dall'altra). Qui nessuna è prima o seconda in niente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si certo. Anche la ex amante di mattia si sentiva in competizione con me, ci sta.
> Anche io mi sento in competizione con me, figurati lei.
> 
> Ma non sono tutte così.
> ...


Nella competizione di cui parlo non è necessario conoscere l'altra. Basta sentirsi "altra". E' l'alterità che fa sentire per qualche aspetto apprezzata e desiderata e confermata. Magari tu, che ti racconti di più, puoi avermi dato elementi per spiegare. Quando tu ti racconti con Man ti racconti giocosa-provocante-sfuggente. Queste sono caratteristiche tue che ti piacciono e che naturalmente non possono essere di una moglie ventennale. Non hai bisogno di conoscerla per saperlo. Non devi avere l'obiettivo di volerla scalzare (figurati! manco morta! giusto?) per avere la consapevolezza di essere diversa da chi viene tradita. Ed è proprio per questa diversità che lei è lei (la moglie) e tu sei tu (l'amante).


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

Tebe mi fa impressione quel film:unhappy:
se me lo riposti io faccio una corona di melanzane e te la spedisco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella competizione di cui parlo non è necessario conoscere l'altra. Basta sentirsi "altra".* E' l'alterità* che fa sentire per qualche aspetto apprezzata e desiderata e confermata. Magari tu, che ti racconti di più, puoi avermi dato elementi per spiegare. Quando tu ti racconti con Man ti racconti giocosa-provocante-sfuggente. Queste sono caratteristiche tue che ti piacciono e che naturalmente non possono essere di una moglie ventennale. Non hai bisogno di conoscerla per saperlo. Non devi avere l'obiettivo di volerla scalzare (figurati! manco morta! giusto?) per avere la consapevolezza di essere diversa da chi viene tradita. Ed è proprio per questa diversità che lei è lei (la moglie) e tu sei tu (l'amante).


:singleeye:


----------



## Diletta (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton;1132466[B ha detto:
			
		

> *Suppongo che farlo in casa sia più grave per la sensibilità femminile no?*[/B]
> Una si dice
> Ma come cazzo
> hai portato a casa un'altra femmina
> ...




E supponi giusto Conte, ma non certo per la casa in disordine...(ma era una battuta no?).
Quello che mi interesserebbe sapere è, seriamente parlando, se per voi uomini è davvero cosa non grave.
Magari non vi viene neanche in mente che sia altamente offensivo per chi abita in quella casa...forse guardate alla praticità e alla concretezza...nel senso che se la casa è libera ci si fionda perché è più comodo e non si pensa ad altro.
Se davvero è così, siamo due mondi lontanissimi...


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

pensa, diletta...una viene a casa mia, nel mio letto ...e mi critica pure perché c'è la polvere sul comodino:miiiii:a quel punto non faccio una piega: le offro un posto di colf ; che non si limiti a scopare solo il marito ma tutta la casa


Diletta ha detto:


> E supponi giusto Conte, ma non certo per la casa in disordine...(ma era una battuta no?).
> Quello che mi interesserebbe sapere è, seriamente parlando, se per voi uomini è davvero cosa non grave.
> Magari non vi viene neanche in mente che sia altamente offensivo per chi abita in quella casa...forse guardate alla praticità e alla concretezza...nel senso che se la casa è libera ci si fionda perché è più comodo e non si pensa ad altro.
> Se davvero è così, siamo due mondi lontanissimi...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa, diletta...una viene a casa mia, nel mio letto ...e mi critica pure perché c'è la polvere sul comodino:miiiii:a quel punto non faccio una piega: le offro un posto di colf ; che non si limiti a scopare solo il marito ma tutta la casa



auhauhauhauhauhauha col periodo di prova o senza ?


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> auhauhauhauhauhauha col periodo di prova o senza ?


mi pare abbia già provato a quel punto


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E supponi giusto Conte, ma non certo per la casa in disordine...(ma era una battuta no?).
> Quello che mi interesserebbe sapere è, seriamente parlando, se per voi uomini è davvero cosa non grave.
> Magari non vi viene neanche in mente che sia altamente offensivo per chi abita in quella casa...forse guardate alla praticità e alla concretezza...nel senso che se la casa è libera ci si fionda perché è più comodo e non si pensa ad altro.
> Se davvero è così, siamo due mondi lontanissimi...


Ti dico una cosa mia cara DIletta
Vedo negli anni che mia moglie in qualche maniera si "identifica" con il luogo in cui vive.
Io invece nei confronti della mia casa
ho un sentimento da "paron"...Ogni volta voglio sapere chi viene e chi va...

Ma casomai penso appunto che se tu vieni a casa mia, tu che sei femmina, tu ti sentirai in imbarazzo in un luogo che non percepisci "neutro" o acconcio alla bisogna...

L'albergo rende tutto neutro....

Comunque sia ho sempre avuto fantasie erotiche della serie torno a casa e becco lei sul divano con uno...

Ma appunto sono fantasie...

Ma io resto che mi incazzerei di più a vedere un estraneo seduto sulla mia panca del pianoforte o dell'organo che non nel mio letto...


----------



## Hellseven (15 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ci ho messo un bel po' ma l'ho capito. Gli uomini vogliono il sesso. E se non lo hanno nella coppia se lo trovano fuori.
> E tutto il contorno sono balle.E anche le donne vogliono sesso, solo che almeno all'inizio vogliono anche le balle.
> Poi quando ci si sveglia contano solo i fatti.
> Tutto il resto è noia.........:rotfl:


Dissento gentilmente ma con fermezza. :smile: Gli uomini e le donne vogliono ANCHE il sesso.  Ma quelle che tu chiami balle (amore, passione, sentimento) rendono la vita degna di essere vissuta. Portano spesso anche dolore, stress, malinconia e persino rabbia, ma stanno al nostro animo come l'ossigeno ai mammiferi. Peraltro il sesso puoi averlo anche a pagamento. Le Balle è un pò più difficile comprarle ... :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto . No non era quel che dicevo. Io ero partita dall'uomo che in qualche modo impone la presenza dell'amante alla moglie (o perché ha come amante una donna conosciuta o amica della moglie o perché gliela presenta) e impone la presenza della moglie all'amante. M'interrogavo *sul perché fare una cosa del genere, *a mio parere insopportabile per entrambe, e oltre all'ipotesi del tentativo di ricomposizione avanzavo quella del compiacimento per la competizione tra le due. Da qui ci sono state utenti che hanno negato qualsivoglia competizione. E io mi sono lanciata nel cercare di dimostrare che poiché il confronto è alla base della competizione, non come gara per raggiungere il "posto" privilegiato (quale sarebbe? Quello di moglie di uno che ha l'amante? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl ma come naturale confronto per ritrovare in sé (da parte della sola amante, finché la moglie non sa) la propria specificità che la fa sentire diversa e per quali ragione scelta (non nel senso di individuata tra una schiera di concorrenti, ovvio) e in quale modo complementare (? non mi viene una parola più chiara) per l'amante ma anche alla moglie (che se avesse le stesse caratteristiche dell'amante ne sarebbe speculare e ne renderebbe inutile l'esistenza. Spiegazione questa idiota perché ogni persona è diversa dall'altra). Qui nessuna è prima o seconda in niente.


secondo me nella maggior parte dei casi è banale egotismo. Per alcuni può essere un rimasuglio dell'ancestrale istinto del maschio ad avere un branco di femmine educato ed edulcorato per adeguarlo alla cultura corrente. In alcune culture poligamiche, non so se in tutte, c'è una prescelta, ma il suo ruolo è organizzativo e viene prescelta quella che ha le caratteristiche giuste, proprio per evitare dissidi interni. La femmina alfa insomma, quella autorevole. Ma non credo che alla maggior parte degli uomini interessi una competizione tra moglie ed amante in quanto gliene può derivare solo una enorme rottura di balle.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E supponi giusto Conte, ma non certo per la casa in disordine...(ma era una battuta no?).
> Quello che mi interesserebbe sapere è, seriamente parlando, se per voi uomini è davvero cosa non grave.
> Magari non vi viene neanche in mente che sia altamente offensivo per chi abita in quella casa...forse guardate alla praticità e alla concretezza...nel senso che se la casa è libera ci si fionda perché è più comodo e non si pensa ad altro.
> Se davvero è così, siamo due mondi lontanissimi...


Una mia amica l'ha fatto in casa. Quando le ho fatto notare che aveva infranto una "sacralità" è caduta dalle nuvole. Non aveva (coscientemente ) pensato che potesse peggiorare il tradimento. Voleva solo un posto "sicuro", *più sicuro *di un albergo. E in effetti anche per me (nella mia innocente ingenuità) non ci avrei trovato nulla di strano a venire a sapere che era venuto in casa con qualcuna, lo faccio anch'io di finire dei lavori a casa con colleghe e colleghi:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa, diletta...una viene a casa mia, nel mio letto ...e mi critica pure perché c'è la polvere sul comodino:miiiii:a quel punto non faccio una piega: le offro un posto di colf ; che non si limiti a scopare solo il marito ma tutta la casa


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e lavare i vetri e stirare.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dissento gentilmente ma con fermezza. :smile: Gli uomini e le donne vogliono ANCHE il sesso.  Ma quelle che tu chiami balle (amore, passione, sentimento) rendono la vita degna di essere vissuta. Portano spesso anche dolore, stress, malinconia e persino rabbia, ma stanno al nostro animo come l'ossigeno ai mammiferi. Peraltro il sesso puoi averlo anche a pagamento. Le Balle è un pò più difficile comprarle ... :smile:


:up:


----------



## Diletta (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa mia cara DIletta
> Vedo negli anni che mia moglie in qualche maniera si "identifica" con il luogo in cui vive.
> Io invece nei confronti della mia casa
> ho un sentimento da "paron"...Ogni volta voglio sapere chi viene e chi va...
> ...



Certo, mi sentirei in imbarazzo e decisamente fuori luogo perché violerei un posto che non mi appartiene, ma evidentemente, visto che purtroppo si viene a scoprire che il traditore molto spesso porta l'amante nella casa coniugale quando questa è libera vuol dire che anche le donne amanti non si fanno tanti problemi a varcare quella porta...(forse proveranno un disagio iniziale, ma che ci vuole a rimuoverlo?)  

Ma quello che volevo sapere è se un uomo è talmente preso da ciò che seguirà a breve da non fargli avere delle remore del tipo "in casa mia e di mia moglie è troppo...non posso portarla lì".

Sono sicura che dalla parte di una donna questo pensiero arriva con prepotenza...e non credo che siano tante le donne che decidono di portare comunque l'amante nella casa di famiglia, però posso sbagliarmi, quindi correggimi se sai del contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, mi sentirei in imbarazzo e decisamente fuori luogo perché violerei un posto che non mi appartiene, ma evidentemente, visto che purtroppo si viene a scoprire che il traditore molto spesso porta l'amante nella casa coniugale quando questa è libera vuol dire che anche le donne amanti non si fanno tanti problemi a varcare quella porta...(forse proveranno un disagio iniziale, ma che ci vuole a rimuoverlo?)
> 
> Ma quello che volevo sapere è se un uomo è talmente preso da ciò che seguirà a breve da non fargli avere delle remore del tipo "in casa mia e di mia moglie è troppo...non posso portarla lì".
> 
> Sono sicura che dalla parte di una donna questo pensiero arriva con prepotenza...e non credo che siano tante le donne che decidono di portare comunque l'amante nella casa di famiglia, però posso sbagliarmi, quindi correggimi se sai del contrario.


Ti ho appena "corretta" io. Credo che alcune/i amanti vedano la casa come la casa di lui/lei e non del coniuge. Altre/i proveranno soddisfazione a sentirsi di prendere possesso anche della casa.


----------



## Diletta (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho appena "corretta" io. Credo che alcune/i amanti vedano la casa come la casa di lui/lei e non del coniuge. Altre/i proveranno soddisfazione a sentirsi di prendere possesso anche della casa.




Io ti giuro Brunetta che mi sento male a pensare a queste cose.
Hai detto bene tu: "sacralità" della casa, impossibile da violare, sia che sia casa mia che se fosse la casa coniugale del mio ipotetico amante.
Il dubbio che mi è sorto è questo: mio marito, se fosse stato possibile un caso del genere, avrebbe avuto questa remora?
Stasera glielo devo chiedere e dalla risposta che mi darà capirò se mi dice il vero.
...Ed ecco arrivare un altro turbamento, tanto ci sono abituata...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io ti giuro Brunetta che mi sento male a pensare a queste cose.
> Hai detto bene tu: "sacralità" della casa, impossibile da violare, sia che sia casa mia che se fosse la casa coniugale del mio ipotetico amante.
> Il dubbio che mi è sorto è questo: mio marito, se fosse stato possibile un caso del genere, avrebbe avuto questa remora?
> Stasera glielo devo chiedere e dalla risposta che mi darà capirò se mi dice il vero.
> ...Ed ecco arrivare un altro turbamento, tanto ci sono abituata...


Non ti risponderà mai "sì" a una domanda diretta.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io ti giuro Brunetta che mi sento male a pensare a queste cose.
> Hai detto bene tu: "sacralità" della casa, impossibile da violare, sia che sia casa mia che se fosse la casa coniugale del mio ipotetico amante.
> Il dubbio che mi è sorto è questo: mio marito, se fosse stato possibile un caso del genere, avrebbe avuto questa remora?
> Stasera glielo devo chiedere e dalla risposta che mi darà capirò se mi dice il vero.
> ...Ed ecco arrivare un altro turbamento, tanto ci sono abituata...


Io non vorrei indagare.
Ma non perchè è tuo marito perchè la risposta appartiene comunque ad una cosa del passato e qualsiasi cosa ti risponda non risolverà il tuo dubbio.


----------



## Diletta (15 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non vorrei indagare.
> Ma non perchè è tuo marito perchè la risposta appartiene comunque ad una cosa del passato e qualsiasi cosa ti risponda non risolverà il tuo dubbio.



Credimi Tebe se ti dico che ormai sono abituata a questo e ad altro...voglio solo sapere se per lui la cosa non è così grave come la vedo io e intuisco già la risposta.
Tu Tebe come la vedi?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credimi Tebe se ti dico che ormai sono abituata a questo e ad altro...voglio solo sapere se per lui la cosa non è così grave come la vedo io e intuisco già la risposta.
> Tu Tebe come la vedi?



io non lo vorrei sapere.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non lo vorrei sapere.


Io ne avrei fatto a meno. O forse no. Non so. Sapendolo mi è servito per farmi un quadro.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dissento gentilmente ma con fermezza. :smile: Gli uomini e le donne vogliono ANCHE il sesso.  Ma quelle che tu chiami balle (amore, passione, sentimento) rendono la vita degna di essere vissuta. Portano spesso anche dolore, stress, malinconia e persino rabbia, ma stanno al nostro animo come l'ossigeno ai mammiferi. Peraltro il sesso puoi averlo anche a pagamento. Le Balle è un pò più difficile comprarle ... :smile:


Verissimo
ma osserva bene
il sesso
ha una valenza e un peso che varia al mutare delle situazioni personali no?

Ma a conti fatti 
sono giunto alla conclusione
che per me

costa infinitamente meno
sesso a pagamento

che non sesso gratis
corollato da una relazione stressante e nevrotizzante

E sono giunto alla conclusione
che è infinitamente meglio per me
una donna con cui vado d'accordo e che a letto insomma non è il massimo

che non una dea del sesso
ma che fuori dal letto è na rogna impiantata...

Già io ho poca pazienza di mio
Ora è finita tutta.

FInito tempo e pazienza.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica l'ha fatto in casa. Quando le ho fatto notare che aveva infranto una "sacralità" è caduta dalle nuvole. Non aveva (coscientemente ) pensato che potesse peggiorare il tradimento. Voleva solo un posto "sicuro", *più sicuro *di un albergo. E in effetti anche per me (nella mia innocente ingenuità) non ci avrei trovato nulla di strano a venire a sapere che era venuto in casa con qualcuna, lo faccio anch'io di finire dei lavori a casa con colleghe e colleghi:incazzato:


E come mai allora mia cara
il luogo comune dice che 
elettricisti, idraulici e postini 
ciulano spose all'inverosimile?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, mi sentirei in imbarazzo e decisamente fuori luogo perché violerei un posto che non mi appartiene, ma evidentemente, visto che purtroppo si viene a scoprire che il traditore molto spesso porta l'amante nella casa coniugale quando questa è libera vuol dire che anche le donne amanti non si fanno tanti problemi a varcare quella porta...(forse proveranno un disagio iniziale, ma che ci vuole a rimuoverlo?)
> 
> Ma quello che volevo sapere è se un uomo è talmente preso da ciò che seguirà a breve da non fargli avere delle remore del tipo "in casa mia e di mia moglie è troppo...non posso portarla lì".
> 
> Sono sicura che dalla parte di una donna questo pensiero arriva con prepotenza...e non credo che siano tante le donne che decidono di portare comunque l'amante nella casa di famiglia, però posso sbagliarmi, quindi correggimi se sai del contrario.


Eh ma Diletta se vieni nella tana del conte...
Non avrai neppure il tempo di fuggire no?

Poi dai sono le occasioni che....

Esempio dai Diletta
mia moglie va al mare a metà giugno...
e sono lì soletto....

credimi la vicina non parlerà...
perchè già sa...che se le sta a cuor...
non le conviene fiatar....no?

Diletta io e i miei amici
abbiamo sfasciato un matrimonio
dicendo ad un tale al bar

torna casa prima la sera

e lui così fece 
e scoprì quello che non doveva scoprire...

E noi non sapevamo niente
facemmo solo una battuta no?

I donnaioli di un tempo colpivano in casa sai?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io ti giuro Brunetta che mi sento male a pensare a queste cose.
> Hai detto bene tu: "sacralità" della casa, impossibile da violare, sia che sia casa mia che se fosse la casa coniugale del mio ipotetico amante.
> Il dubbio che mi è sorto è questo: mio marito, se fosse stato possibile un caso del genere, avrebbe avuto questa remora?
> Stasera glielo devo chiedere e dalla risposta che mi darà capirò se mi dice il vero.
> ...Ed ecco arrivare un altro turbamento, tanto ci sono abituata...


Ma quale sacralità della casa ma dei no?
Cos'è un tempio?

VUoi mettere la sacralità del mio studiolo? Della mia biblioteca o della mia discoteca?

Poi la casa è mia.
E per me è il refugium peccatorum no?


----------



## Hellseven (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo
> ma osserva bene
> il sesso
> ha una valenza e un peso che varia al mutare delle situazioni personali no?
> ...


caro Conte quanto al primo grassetto io prendo atto della tua scelta - di cui apprezzo sinceramente anche il coraggio di dichiararlo - ma per me la stessa non funziona. Sono stato spesso deriso qui sopra perché io con una donna se non c'è un qualcosa, anche di embroniale, che somigli ad un coinvolgimento emotivo o passionale o intellettuale non riesco ad andarci, sorry :smile: 
Quanto al secondo punto in neretto concordo peinamente con te. Non c'è alcun dubbio, per me. Mai starei con una donna solo perché ci scopo bene. Ci posso stare se tra le altre cose ci scopo anche bene. Ma poiché è notorio che io non scopi, il problema non si pone ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> caro Conte quanto al primo grassetto io prendo atto della tua scelta - di cui apprezzo sinceramente anche il coraggio di dichiararlo - ma per me la stessa non funziona. *Sono stato spesso deriso qui sopra perché io con una donna se non c'è un qualcosa, anche di embroniale, che somigli ad un coinvolgimento emotivo o passionale o intellettuale non riesco ad andarci*, sorry :smile:
> Quanto al secondo punto in neretto concordo peinamente con te. Non c'è alcun dubbio, per me. Mai starei con una donna solo perché ci scopo bene. Ci posso stare se tra le altre cose ci scopo anche bene. Ma poiché è notorio che io non scopi, il problema non si pone ....


Non ti chiedo chi ti abbia deriso perchè è veramente triste di suo, in primis perchè deride chi ha un comportamento che non condivide, poi perchè il coinvolgimento emotivo è ciò che ci distingue dalle bestie, mi pare veramente il minimo sindacale.
Comunque, anche per fare del buon sesso, che io ricordi, ci vuole intesa: per avere intesa un minimo coinvolgimento della sfera emozionale, che nulla ha a che vedere con il sentimento, aiuta.
Tanto è vero che una parola sbagliata a volte fa sfumare ogni velleità, sia nell'uomo che nella donna.
Ne consegue che...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> caro Conte quanto al primo grassetto io prendo atto della tua scelta - di cui apprezzo sinceramente anche il coraggio di dichiararlo - ma per me la stessa non funziona. Sono stato spesso deriso qui sopra perché io con una donna se non c'è un qualcosa, anche di embroniale, che somigli ad un coinvolgimento emotivo o passionale o intellettuale non riesco ad andarci, sorry :smile:
> Quanto al secondo punto in neretto concordo peinamente con te. Non c'è alcun dubbio, per me. Mai starei con una donna solo perché ci scopo bene. Ci posso stare se tra le altre cose ci scopo anche bene. Ma poiché è notorio che io non scopi, il problema non si pone ....


Si lo so che ti hanno deriso...
Ma che ci vuoi fare?
Meglio venir derisi che insultati no?
Meglio far ridere che non piangere

No?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti chiedo chi ti abbia deriso perchè è veramente triste di suo, in primis perchè deride chi ha un comportamento che non condivide, poi perchè il coinvolgimento emotivo è ciò che ci distingue dalle bestie, mi pare veramente il minimo sindacale.
> Comunque, anche per fare del buon sesso, che io ricordi, ci vuole intesa: per avere intesa un minimo coinvolgimento della sfera emozionale, che nulla ha a che vedere con il sentimento, aiuta.
> Tanto è vero che una parola sbagliata a volte fa sfumare ogni velleità, sia nell'uomo che nella donna.
> Ne consegue che...


quoto


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo
> ma osserva bene
> il sesso
> ha una valenza e un peso che varia al mutare delle situazioni personali no?
> ...


Cont e il bello della conquista dove lo metti scusa??io a pagamento non sono capace,poi senza poterla baciare,e mai bacerei na troia a pagamento,proprio sarei impossibilitato.
Poi sesso a parte,a me piace l'idea di sapere che esiste.

Quanto alla casa,credimi amico mio...ho detto no lo scorso luglio..ero solo,e se avessi voluto,l'avrei fatta entrare senza che nessuno dei vicini,vedesse.poi invece che la stanza da letto..avrei potuto usare la taverna.ma ci ho pensato zero attimi.non potevo...mi sarei vergognato come un porco...........


----------

